# Knitting Tea Party - 22nd June, 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 22nd June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_, a place for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches in a _Virtual Drawing Room_, or a martini and olives if you prefer, see below.

Earlier this week, I posted _Egg Cosy Egg Cosy_, the fortieth design in the series, a whimsical visual pun:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89456-1.html#1675765

I seem to have a houseful of boys, again, I told them to aim their darts at places they'd like to go for their Summer holidays, they're either seriously cracked or rotten at darts! However it's 5:00am in Saigon, 7:00am in Irkutsk and midnight in Papaete!

One timing is easy, the _Formula One Grand Prix of Europe_ is in Valencia this weekend, It's midnight in Spain. I'm having a _racing lunch_ on Sunday, the house will be festooned with as many flags of Europe as I posses and the table will be decorated with _*** of Europe Napkin Rings:_

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-89733-1.html#1681213

It's one of my favourite symbols, it was designed by Arsène Heitz and Paul Lévy in 1955 for the _Council of Europe_ which exists to promote legal standards, human rights, democratic development, the rule of law and cultural co-operation for the 800 million citizens of 47 countries. The adoption of this symbol, only ten years after WWII had reduced much of Europe to ruins is summed up by this description:

_Against the blue sky of the Western world, the stars represent the peoples of Europe in a circle, a symbol of unity. Their number shall be invariably set at twelve, the symbol of completeness and perfection.
Council of Europe. Paris, 79 December 1955_

The Flag of Europe is also the flag of the EU, 27 sovereign nations and 502 million people seeking to ensure a peaceful future for Europe in a spirit of co-operation.

Since this year's race is being held on the spectacular Valencian street circuit around the port and marina, I'll be serving up masses of tapas. Olives are great and the Spanish way of preparing them is fantastic:

*Marinated Olives*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) green olives, pitted
2 cloves galic, roughly chopped
1 tsp coriander seeds
2 small red chillis, finely chopped
half a lemon, roughly chopped
sprig of fresh thyme (1 tsp if using dried)
sprig of fresh rosemary (1 tsp if using dried)
3 fl. oz (85ml) white wine vinegar

*Method:*
Crack the coriander seed in a martar with a pestle. Add the thyme and rosemary and thoroughly bruise them.

Place all the ingredients in a glass jar with a close-fitting lid and top up with water to cover. Gently shake to combine, then refrigerate for a couple of days, delicious!

It's officially Summer, even if it doesn't feel like it in London, tennis fans are looking forward to _Wimbledon Fortnight_ which starts on Monday; it must be time to think about picnics and sandwiches on the lawn, under umbrellas and wrapped up in blankets!

Ever since John Montagu, the 4th Earl of Sandwich, put cold meats between two slices of bread, the English have been in love them. Whether as a substantial and filling lunch or as a dainty morsel for afternoon tea an bridge parties, they've become a staple. Here are three fillings, you might like to try, I'll post more over the weekend.

*Cheese and Celery Sandwiches*

*Ingredients:*
12 slices brown bread, crusts removed
butter
8 oz (225g) full-fat cheese such as _Double Gloucester_, sliced
2 ltbs finely chopped celery
2 fl. oz 955ml) fresh double crem
frshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Thickly butter the bread.

Combine the celery and cream.

Form the sandwiches with a layer of cheese, a spoonful of the celery mixture, a good grinding of black pepper and closed with another slice of bread, cut into quarters.

*Pork and Apple Sandwich*

*Ingredients:*
12 slices of white bread
butter
6 large slices of cold roast pork
1 large apple, cored but unpeeled, grated
2 oz (55g) cream cheese.

*Method:*
Thickly butter the bread.

Combine the apple and cream cheese.

Form the sandwiches with a slice of pork, topped with a spoonful of the apple mixture and close with another slice of bread, cut into quarters.

*Bacon and Banana Sandwiches

Ingredients:*
12 slices white bread
butter
3 bananas, mashed
6 oz (170g) streaky bacon, snipped

*Method:*
Thickly butter the bread.

Dry-fry the bacon and allow to cool.

Form the sandwiches with a layer of mashed banana, a layer of bacon pieces, more banana and close with another slice of bread. Cut into quarters.

Well there are three fairly substantial fillings, I'll go into more dainty sandwiches for afternoon tea over the weekend.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great receipts Dave and of course the patterns as well! I never thought of Bacon and Banana will have to try it. Sounds like another fun filled weekend! Midnight in Papaete I would love to go back there. It is so beautiful I was there December 1998.

My last day of work was yesterday. The last day of school is always crazy. Other than a meeting and a class I don't go back to work until Sept. 4th. I just hope the weather turns around in our favor this summer as it didn't last year. But if today is anything like what we are in store of it will be very cool again this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sandwiches sound delicious. My grandmother used to make a similar Pork And Apple sandwich. 

Picnics on the lawn are so much fun even if umbrellas and blanket are needed. 

I imagine the table will look nice with the EU Flag napping rings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i have been meaning to ask - did you ever finish the jumpers for you and richie?

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all, 
Dave, those recipes sound delicious! Like Sandy, I too never thought of pairing bacon and bananas. Funny thing, on Sunday morning my usual breakfast consists of eggs, toasted bread, bacon, sliced banana, and a bit of cheese. So, I eat the bacon and the banana, but didn't think of putting together in a sandwich. Will have to try this. 
Hope you and the lads have a great weekend, enjoy the races. My guess is the lads are rotten at darts! But that's only a guess, perhaps they would like to holiday in those places. 

Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


Love peanut butter and banana sandwiches! Every one always remarks, bacon goes great with everything! So, why not!

Flockie


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh,my favorite: Double Gloucester Cheese. I could live on it except that it is very costly here in the U.S. My mouth is salivating. In fact, that happens whenever I pass the counter in my favorite store that carries it. And, lucky me as I just happen to have some leftover pork loin roast so now I have a recipe to tantalize my tastebuds. Thank you, Dave. Lovely to be with all of you at our Tea Party again and hope you are all doing well and enjoying all the wonderful recipes & cozies that Dave kindly does for us.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just had to reread everything and am delighted that I have bacon, a banana, bread, cream cheese, an apple and a good appetite to sample ALL your recipes this week. Hip hip hooray for Dave!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> ...


I recall once reading that a banana and peanut butter sandwich was Elvis Presley's favorite sandwich.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


I have had bacon and peanut butter sandwiches, they're good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, bacon, peanut butter, and bananas...three of my favorite foods! Wonder if I can get Bub to try that? 

I finished up knitting on the shawl last night and got it blocked this morning and have literally *just* turned from the printer to the screen again to say hello to all you lovely folks. Now that I have the thing typed and printed, it's time to knit again to check my math. This time, I'm going for worsted weight (maybe DK, gotta check the stash) and a larger needle, as the lace weight one has worked up a bit small...not quite a shoulder shawl, but I like shawls one can really wrap up in. I expect it will go faster this time, as I'm not figuring it out as I go along...only 116 rows, so I can do that quickly, right? Well, the first part will go fast, anyway, before the stitch count starts to climb and all those purl rows slow me down. One of these days I hope to be able to purl as fast as I knit--even with the Portuguese style purling, I'm still slower. But the sooner I start, the faster I'll see progress!

Now it's off to find something for supper...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Fried.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you got a picture to show us?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Great receipts Dave and of course the patterns as well! I never thought of Bacon and Banana will have to try it. Sounds like another fun filled weekend! Midnight in Papaete I would love to go back there. It is so beautiful I was there December 1998.
> 
> My last day of work was yesterday. The last day of school is always crazy. Other than a meeting and a class I don't go back to work until Sept. 4th. I just hope the weather turns around in our favor this summer as it didn't last year. But if today is anything like what we are in store of it will be very cool again this year.


I'm glad you like the idea, they really are good.

I'm sure you're looking forward to a nice long break, I have some more duties yet, it's certainly busy fitting it all in!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sandwiches sound delicious. My grandmother used to make a similar Pork And Apple sandwich.
> 
> Picnics on the lawn are so much fun even if umbrellas and blanket are needed.
> 
> I imagine the table will look nice with the EU Flag napping rings.


Pork and apple is always a winner, I don't mind the rain too much, provided it doesn't water down the Pimm's!

The _Flag of Europe_ is so bright and cheerful and carries such a great message of hope.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


They really are nice, I'm not over-keen on peanut butter, I'll leave that to you to try!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i have been meaning to ask - did you ever finish the jumpers for you and richie?
> 
> sam


They're jackets, I've made the main sections, I'll finish the over the Summer, I just haven't got round to the finishing, I also have an extra order!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi all,
> Dave, those recipes sound delicious! Like Sandy, I too never thought of pairing bacon and bananas. Funny thing, on Sunday morning my usual breakfast consists of eggs, toasted bread, bacon, sliced banana, and a bit of cheese. So, I eat the bacon and the banana, but didn't think of putting together in a sandwich. Will have to try this.
> Hope you and the lads have a great weekend, enjoy the races. My guess is the lads are rotten at darts! But that's only a guess, perhaps they would like to holiday in those places.
> 
> Flockie


They're nice, do try!

Thanks, Valencia is a fantastic circuit and we're a bunh of petrolheads.

A member of the First Eleven managed to hit Papeete, at least somebody can aim!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I think Papeete is still in day time, 22nd June [sorry, just being pedantic]


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Dave for the wonderful receipts they sound yummy. How is everyone doing this week? I hope well. Will chat later.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I loved the "receipts" Dave, thank you. I will copy and put in my recipe box, so thanks. I am soooooo much better health wise as I had 3 small meals today and I am doing well. Duffy will me missed. Have a good evening y'all.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I heard it was peanut butter, banana, and marshmallow fluff grilled with butter!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave, those sammies sound spectacular. Hip-sitting good!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Great receipts Dave and of course the patterns as well! I never thought of Bacon and Banana will have to try it. Sounds like another fun filled weekend! Midnight in Papaete I would love to go back there. It is so beautiful I was there December 1998.
> 
> My last day of work was yesterday. The last day of school is always crazy. Other than a meeting and a class I don't go back to work until Sept. 4th. I just hope the weather turns around in our favor this summer as it didn't last year. But if today is anything like what we are in store of it will be very cool again this year.


Congratulations on completing the year! What a great feeling! We go back on August 22nd, but I "only" have the month of July off -- not complaining, though! Love these school schedules--


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I loved the "receipts" Dave, thank you. I will copy and put in my recipe box, so thanks. I am soooooo much better health wise as I had 3 small meals today and I am doing well. Duffy will me missed. Have a good evening y'all.


Hi Joe, sorry about Duffy. I believe we are given pets to enjoy and love and be loved in return. Most of the time, the pets then return to the good Lord before we are ready to let them go.
I am glad you are feeling better.
I missed so much of the last couple of days because my internet modem is getting its innards crossed up. Right now it is working. My internet provider is sending me out a new one. I see that I never logged out from the last time I was on! haha, perhaps I will get to do that this time before it goes on me.

Lovely sandwiches Dave! One more for the peanut butter fans is a peanut butter and cucumber sandwich! I have been drinking iced chamomile and lemon tea for the past few days. It is very refreshing!

I was taking down some shrubs and trimming trees with my power saw today. I have that as my home project this summer! Two summers ago I started to clear out the underbrush that had been allowed to grow up and choke the grass/wildflowers along the tree line between me and the neighbours. Mom came over yesterday and planted 6 mountain ash trees with me in the back yard among my wildflower backyard gardens.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm just now getting to check in and there's a new party. I guess it is time since it is Friday. Dave, you are so on top of things! My DD cooked dinner for her new BF. This was the first time I had met him. He seems really nice, and gives her lots of attention. The last BF didn't and he was an ______. I don't know if it will turn into anything, but at least he treats her well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Something happened while I was in the middle of posting. The text disappeared and someone elses came up in the reply box.
Starting over. The sandwiches sound fab-u-lous! I am starting another feather and fan scarf or shawl. This one is for me! in a lovely dk. teal color. I hope I can get some more yarn in this color as I only had 2 skeins in my stash. I still have difficulty with this until pattern is established. My inactivity has damped my appetite.I definitly want to try these and immediately thought of pb when I was reading the bacon, banana one and connected the thought to Sam. I'm itching to get back to Joannes to pick up the remainder of the yarn. I can't always afford to get it all at the same time and without transportation it sometimes is quite awhile before I can return. Finally got the plastic drawers to stack my yarn supply in. I want to order some more color intense cotton for remainder of dishcloths. I also want a chart viewer so I can read the patterns - the ones with the moveable magnetic strip. The sun is making an appearance every day about 12:30-1 Pm. until about 6 or 7 ish. Hobo remains out on an adventure
run and I miss him alot, but am determined not to let it bother me. I've placed a limit on the depth of my feeling for him in case he decides or is prevented from returning.
So long for now will catch up later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


His was fried in butter once the sandwich was put together. I always ate mine without frying. Just spread PB on the bread and slice up a banana. 
Flockie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol: 
The sandwiches sound wonderful.. I have to admit I have made a banana and bacon sandwich before.. I am not a huge fan of peanut butter except in cookies. The pork and apple sounds wonderful.. will try this on Daniel this Sunday.. I'm sure he will love it! Which reminds me I have to hide the bacon in the freezer again. We received a gift of 20 lbs of bacon.. all different kinds..buffalo, elk, beef, applewood smoked (my favorite), I don't remember what all is in the freezer.. but we are really enjoying it! ;-) 
I am walking a bit now, it's a bit painful but as they say, no pain, no gain :-( I hope to be able to drive again soon. We had to call an ambulance for Mom this afternoon, she fell in the bathroom and hit her head on the bathtub, had pain in her hip (had hip replacement 5 yrs ago) Cindi rushed home and we followed the ambulance, ct scan showed the head is fine, some swelling but no cracks in the skull, (told her she was hard headed!) :wink: Xrays were negative, but did put a brace on her knee and ankle, minor sprain. She is safely back in her own bed, new pain pills and strict orders to not get up without assistance!!!
Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day.. 
Marianne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's one of my favourite symbols, it was designed by Arsène Heitz and Paul Lévy in 1955 for the _Council of Europe_ which exists to promote legal standards, human rights, democratic development, the rule of law and cultural co-operation for the 800 million citizens of 47 countries. The adoption of this symbol, only ten years after WWII had reduced much of Europe to ruins is summed up by this description:
> 
> _Against the blue sky of the Western world, the stars represent the peoples of Europe in a circle, a symbol of unity. Their number shall be invariably set at twelve, the symbol of completeness and perfection.
> Council of Europe. Paris, 79 December 1955_
> ...


I can understand why this is your favourite symbol. So simple and also so deep in feeling and the want for a better world.

LesleighAnne


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the new recipes, Dave. I especially like the marinated olives - they sound tasty! Where has another week gone? The older I get, the faster they pass. 

We just took our visiting grandson to dinner before he continued his trip to Baltimore, then NYC, then home to Oakland, CA. I found out that his lab research at Univ. of California, Berkeley, is on macular degeneration, all paid for by the National Institutes of Health -- so there may be some help in the future for people who suffer from this problem.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Saturday, folks. It's 11.30 a.m. in Adelaide, and your sandwich recipes sound great, Dave, especially the first two. Not a lover of banana so may make it a bacon and bacon sandwich instead! Have a great day at Ascot - I hope our Black Caviar does well. I don't follow the races as a rule, but it will be interesting to see if his phenomenal winning streak in Australia continues in the UK. JoeP, so sorry about your Duffy: try to focus on how you gave him the best life it's possible for a beloved pet to have, and remember the good times. Marianne, sorry to hear of your mother's fall: glad to know she's back home and no major injury.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks for the new recipes, Dave. I especially like the marinated olives - they sound tasty! Where has another week gone? The older I get, the faster they pass.
> 
> We just took our visiting grandson to dinner before he continued his trip to Baltimore, then NYC, then home to Oakland, CA. I found out that his lab research at Univ. of California, Berkeley, is on macular degeneration, all paid for by the National Institutes of Health -- so there may be some help in the future for people who suffer from this problem.


Since we are getting to the age we can only hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My favourite way to eat bannana is mashed , with bacon in a sandwich sounds good. have had banana and bacon together somewhere I think but can't think where or what else with it. But not with the peanut butter. Hate it in sandwiches, cooked in things or by the spoonful I'm fine, have recently been mixing pb and honey in a bowl and eating it this way. Could come up with better options for weight but could very very easily find worse ones!
Maybe Elvis' size was connected to fried peanut butter sandwiches- but at least it has a serve of fruit and protein.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, happy Friday/Saturday. Finally got all caught up from last week and this week. 
Hope all are doing well.

Marianne, glad your mom is doing a okay after her fall. 

Well went and picked up the moving truck with the trailer for the pickup attached, it was supposed to be a 16ft truck, but they gave me a 26ft, because they didn't have a 16 ft in. I don't need even the 16foot truck so I'm not happy, but, oh well, what can you do. We have almost everything packed, just a few last minute things left that can't go in yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Seem to be a few of us around now- in the time it took me to write my last post 4 more appeared. 
Like Althea I am not interested in horse racing but their has been so much about Black Caviar that very interested to see how s/he goes. A few weeks ago I commented on the crowds on the tram as they went to see Black Cavier race and win to beat a record. Well today I catch the tram again, this time to watch my footy team play down at Glenelg. Will likely be crowded again as I come home but not like the last time I got it.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol:
> The sandwiches sound wonderful.. I have to admit I have made a banana and bacon sandwich before.. I am not a huge fan of peanut butter except in cookies. The pork and apple sounds wonderful.. will try this on Daniel this Sunday.. I'm sure he will love it! Which reminds me I have to hide the bacon in the freezer again. We received a gift of 20 lbs of bacon.. all different kinds..buffalo, elk, beef, applewood smoked (my favorite), I don't remember what all is in the freezer.. but we are really enjoying it! ;-)
> I am walking a bit now, it's a bit painful but as they say, no pain, no gain :-( I hope to be able to drive again soon. We had to call an ambulance for Mom this afternoon, she fell in the bathroom and hit her head on the bathtub, had pain in her hip (had hip replacement 5 yrs ago) Cindi rushed home and we followed the ambulance, ct scan showed the head is fine, some swelling but no cracks in the skull, (told her she was hard headed!) :wink: Xrays were negative, but did put a brace on her knee and ankle, minor sprain. She is safely back in her own bed, new pain pills and strict orders to not get up without assistance!!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day..
> Marianne


Oh, my! What a scary experience! You deserve a good upload of stash. Enjoy shopping. Hope Mom and you continue to heal quickly!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

great sounding sandwiches. i love pb and bananas, i think that combo is the most filling thing you can eat when you are wanting sweet, and it sticks with you.
got up at 4:30 before sunrise took my cuppa joe to the rockers on the porch, maddi was taking care of her buss. i love that time of morn, the birds chatter peaceful. we went after Keagan at spina bifida camp, actually he did tell me now they open it up to ones who have had spinal cord injuries, cause several of them had been in auto accidents. this yr they had a record of 46 campers, thats just for this wk, at camp aldersgate, you would never know its in the city, cause you zip off the interstate and all of a sudden a few roads later your in what seems deep into the woods.,they have camps all summer long. kids with disablilities get to do stuff they would never have gotten to try. scuba dive, zip line, the pool is a must, canoeing, fishing, cookouts, making samores around a campfire. talk about touching your heart strings. this was K's 11th and final yr to be able to go, who knew this tough teen would get all teary eyed. but the councelors came up and hugged him. one has been in his cabin for the last 3 summers. but they all keep in touch on face book. was good to see him, in the summers, he is at my house more than his own home. i like the activity keeps you from being stagnate 
my sister in Nashville tennesee, has declared war on the birds, her beloved tomato crop she has been taunting me with pic's for well over 2 wks, while i had nothing but green mators, they have eaten the last 4 ripe ones, so she is bringing out the netting. i told her it served her right.
i had a big ol mator myself tonight. i can eat a plate of tomatoes and cuc's in a heartbeat. 
ok, everyone carry on, i am watching a rerun of catwoman. i know cheezie, but good. later


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marianne, there is never a dull moment, right? Glad to hear mom is home and that she didn't hurt her hip. 

Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol:
> The sandwiches sound wonderful.. I have to admit I have made a banana and bacon sandwich before.. I am not a huge fan of peanut butter except in cookies. The pork and apple sounds wonderful.. will try this on Daniel this Sunday.. I'm sure he will love it! Which reminds me I have to hide the bacon in the freezer again. We received a gift of 20 lbs of bacon.. all different kinds..buffalo, elk, beef, applewood smoked (my favorite), I don't remember what all is in the freezer.. but we are really enjoying it! ;-)
> I am walking a bit now, it's a bit painful but as they say, no pain, no gain :-( I hope to be able to drive again soon. We had to call an ambulance for Mom this afternoon, she fell in the bathroom and hit her head on the bathtub, had pain in her hip (had hip replacement 5 yrs ago) Cindi rushed home and we followed the ambulance, ct scan showed the head is fine, some swelling but no cracks in the skull, (told her she was hard headed!) :wink: Xrays were negative, but did put a brace on her knee and ankle, minor sprain. She is safely back in her own bed, new pain pills and strict orders to not get up without assistance!!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day..
> Marianne


That's terrible about your Mom. Taking a fall at that age can be so serious. My goodness, taking a fall at my age is already dangerous. So glad her head is ok. How scary. Hope she won't be too sore. Sounds like she was well taken care of.

Joe, so sorry to hear about Duffy. I know you are hurting right now with the loss of your dog and what a lovely story that you were able to give him a loving home after he was just dropped off. He sure found a good person to live with. You! Glad you are eating and some better.

Gingerwitch, good reminder for everyone to see their opthamologist, not just the one who gives you glasses, but a real doctor. Better to see one than to lose your eyesight and gaucoma has few if any symptoms till your sight is lost.
Your lawn sounds lovely and I imagine low upkeep.

Myfanwy, when you said wand as I glanced, I thought you were going to say magic wand. Now that would be something! I talked with my aunt today and she told me she also used boiling water to get rid of weeds. She had never told me that. I was thinking of getting one of those (magic LOL) wands that heat up but I'm glad you said the boiling water works just as good as it is pretty expensive.

Dave, thanks again for all your hard work with the patterns and wonderful recipes. You sure know how to put on a party.
Thank you.

Got my hair done today. It's a little dark but she says it will just take a few more weeks and it will be perfect. After I played with the style a while I liked it but the cut is very nice, so I know I will like it.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing. 

Everyone I love you all, and thanks for making the sistuation more tolerable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol:
> ...


the really stubborn, deep-rooted weeds can re-surface, but a second treatment has always worked! 
We are at the end of a calm, cool and grey Saturday, and I have only to finish the fingers and thumb on my second hand, of my second lot of gloves!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of healing energy carol - what a loss you have had - take good care of yourself and come back to us as often as you feel like - we are all here pulling for you.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> 
> Everyone I love you all, and thanks for making the sistuation more tolerable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, just got in from work, it is approx, 1:30 am. I haven't even read the tea party yet. just so happy to have my internet back. I have missed the friday night tea paty. glad to be back, have missed you all terribly. how are ya Dave? hi Sam, how are those puppies? must be pretty big by now?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doris, your GS is an angel! My mom has macular degeneration and I believe that is a main contributor to her depression and failing health. She was an avid reader, seamstress, and crocheter, and that came to an end. She does have some vision, but not enough to do the things she loves.

Dave, great sandwiches. I do like peanut butter and banana, so I'll have to try the bacon and banana.

Tomorrow is moving day for my mom. She is requiring more help so she has to move upstairs where they offer more help. Of course the price just about doubles. That's pretty bad, but she can't help it if she needs more care.

DD and her BF are going to float the river tomorrow. I think I am going to spend a lot of time knitting while she is gone! I just haven't gotten enough knitting in this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are all sold and goon gagesmom - i miss having them around but am glad they went to good homes - i have an idea that all of them are living the life of riley - i figure if you are going to lay down a chuck of money you are going to take good care of your investment. talked to one couple - named their dog harold - has his own pillow among other amenities. lol

glad to see you back.

think it is time for me to go to bed. the boys have a t-ball game tomorrow that i want to go to. just wish it wasn't at ten o'clock. lol

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, just got in from work, it is approx, 1:30 am. I haven't even read the tea party yet. just so happy to have my internet back. I have missed the friday night tea paty. glad to be back, have missed you all terribly. how are ya Dave? hi Sam, how are those puppies? must be pretty big by now?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks sam, glad to be back. I have the day off tomorrow and dh has to work. so my son and I are having a mom and me day. hope it starts with some sleeping in. lol. enjoy the t-ball game tomorrow. i am off to bed too. goodnight all, will check back in tomorrow


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just decided to go downstairs and mix pb with mashed bannana instead of with honey.
Won the footy again- now comfortably 2nd. The top team almost lost- they kicked a goal on the final siren which put them in front for the only time in the game- thought we would be only 1 game behind them, but the team that just lost are now two games behind in 3rd positionus with gives a good buffer. So hard to know which is better for us
Has been cold here- two coldest consective days for 25 years. Warmer today 13C (about 55 F if I remember rightly). Yesterday didn't even make 11. Not too much rain during the footy- one really heavy downpour which only lasted a few minutes and then just some drizzle after that. Hard to avoid some cold wet footy when it is a winter sport.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> ...


  I love peanut butter and bananna sandwiches also!!!Yummy!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> I love peanut butter and bananna sandwiches also!!!Yummy!!


Maybe you should have some- might be easier to face something that like that and plenty of goodness in them. I've had tea so I will skip the bread, and the bannana is free on Weight Watchers so the pb can be my last 2 points for the day. Managed to stick to it for once!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I loved the "receipts" Dave, thank you. I will copy and put in my recipe box, so thanks. I am soooooo much better health wise as I had 3 small meals today and I am doing well. Duffy will me missed. Have a good evening y'all.


 :-( So sorry to hear about Duffy-your beloved pet. I have not been able to catch up as of yet, after the passing of my Wonderful husband Fred. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

In my younger days i had banana and bacon grilled sandwiches. For the life of me I cant remember how i did them. Know i had them for lunch so often. Another favourite is is to layer a slice of bread with ham, slice of pineapple, top with slice of tasty cheese and grill


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Something happened while I was in the middle of posting. The text disappeared and someone elses came up in the reply box.
> Starting over. The sandwiches sound fab-u-lous! I am starting another feather and fan scarf or shawl. This one is for me! in a lovely dk. teal color. I hope I can get some more yarn in this color as I only had 2 skeins in my stash. I still have difficulty with this until pattern is established. My inactivity has damped my appetite.I definitly want to try these and immediately thought of pb when I was reading the bacon, banana one and connected the thought to Sam. I'm itching to get back to Joannes to pick up the remainder of the yarn. I can't always afford to get it all at the same time and without transportation it sometimes is quite awhile before I can return. Finally got the plastic drawers to stack my yarn supply in. I want to order some more color intense cotton for remainder of dishcloths. I also want a chart viewer so I can read the patterns - the ones with the moveable magnetic strip. The sun is making an appearance every day about 12:30-1 Pm. until about 6 or 7 ish. Hobo remains out on an adventure
> run and I miss him alot, but am determined not to let it bother me. I've placed a limit on the depth of my feeling for him in case he decides or is prevented from returning.
> So long for now will catch up later. Marlark Marge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Marianne818--So sorry to hear about your mother's fall. That is scary when they hit their head. glad she was ok. I tried putting a loud bell by the bed for Fred-only problem he could not remember to use it. I then bought a sensor alarm which the two pieces sat across the door way from each other. If he walked thru it, it caused a break in the lazer light, and would sound an alarm. That really worked. I could get to him before he got to far. I sure miss him. Thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Southern GAl--I think it is awesomewhen there is summer camps for children with challenges. They get to be a kid. i think it also helps them expand their boundaries-knowing what they might think is impossible-but find it is possible. Hats off to whom ever established the camp. The smile on a child's face when they experience fun things they had never done!!! :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you lots of healing energy carol - what a loss you have had - take good care of yourself and come back to us as often as you feel like - we are all here pulling for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sam. Fred's son and DIL are so much fun to be with. My GC come in from their summer jobs asking "Where's Nanny Carol?" Makes me feel special, cause they really want me here and involve me in their conversations. GD will be in her 3RD year of college, and GS will be entering his 1ST year. Both go to school away from home. sure will look foward to their holiday breaks. Fred's love and character is reflected in how his children have looked out for me, and love me. They know how hard I am hurting, as they are as well-but they are covering me with love and care. I am so blessed , not only with Fred's children but mine as well. Fred and I have a special love that only happens rarely in our world today. Make every moment count with those you love and know as friends. :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> In my younger days i had banana and bacon grilled sandwiches. For the life of me I cant remember how i did them. Know i had them for lunch so often. Another favourite is is to layer a slice of bread with ham, slice of pineapple, top with slice of tasty cheese and grill


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone from a very wet Scotland - when will summer come back?  Anyway a good excuse to stay in and knit. I'm obsessed with Gypsycream's bears at the moment and have just started number 9! Have given away 4 but still have the rest with me.  Dave, love the sandwiches or 'pieces' as they are known up here eg. a 'piece on jam' or 'jeelie piece' = jam sandwich. Marianne, glad to hear the leg is healing, but sorry about your mum's fall. Hope she recovers quickly. Carol, as usual you are in our thoughts, and I'm sure you have loads of great memories of Fred to help sustain you through this terrible time for you. Going out for a meal tonight with friends so that means no cooking - yipee! 
A good weekend to all.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Kate B.--thanks so much! Yes, although we were together a very short time, it's as if we had 50 years together. Today my DIL and I are going to the local Farmers Market in Beloit, WI. and then out to breakfast.Can't wait to have her and me time!! Well, I am going out on their deck which borders a golf course, and enjoy the birds chirpping and early morning quietness. Will check in later. TP'ers are the BEST!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, maddi and i are bringing in another sunrise.  i don't know she might have laid there a tad longer without disturbing the whole bed, bj and other critters. i like to heat me a cup and go outside and watch it turn morning, i love to see the stuff bloomed out. always the morning glories are out there and beautiful. i am ready for my hawiian ginger to start blooming. its about 3 ft tall and i need to see if it has the bud forning at top. my cousin showed me hers is ready, this is the best smelling plant. thats why i have it planted along with some four o'clocks around, & in the bed around the porch. what a fragerance.
carol, your gonna have to really give it lots of time, cause when you have someone in your life like your fred, you will miss him often and deeply. glad you have the fam. who want you there with them. let them do for you and take it all in.
sam, i can remember when kolby was in tball many yrs ago, we always laughed at him in outfield, he would be trying to spin himself into the ground at times.they are so funny to watch out there, cause the ball is the last thing on their minds. too funny.
i would thoroughly enjoy a grilled ham, pinapple and cheese sandwich. that would really be my cup of tea.
ok, so finally i am finishing my diagonal scarf, argggggh. i am doing the second ending, and i frogged it yesterday, thats what i knit on the way to pick Keagan up from camp and yukko. i don't like how that was turning out. 
so i am gonna study it and have another go at it. have a good day all.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Kate B.--thanks so much! Yes, although we were together a very short time, it's as if we had 50 years together. Today my DIL and I are going to the local Farmers Market in Beloit, WI. and then out to breakfast.Can't wait to have her and me time!! Well, I am going out on their deck which borders a golf course, and enjoy the birds chirpping and early morning quietness. Will check in later. TP'ers are the BEST!!!!!! :wink:


Carol, I am so glad you are having girls time together. It is so important and builds wonderful memories. I am so sorry for your loss of Fred. He sounded like a wonderful man. I am so glad your family is keeping you busy. I spent a week with my DIL after my son was deployed. They are in Italy. My husband stayed a week and I stayed a week longer. What special times we had going to out door markets, purse shopping, and yarn shopping. The times we got gelato and cappuccino. The best was our conversations. I love the early mornings too with my coffee and watching the birds. I have a couple of bird feeders outside. Bless you! Hugs! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Dave, your recipes sound delicious. I never thought of putting banana and bacon together, but sounds good. I also will have to try the apple and pork. Olives always so good marinated. It sounds like your weekend is full. We just came back from a wonderful trip to Italy to visit my son and DIL. All the flowers were in bloom. I especially loved the fragrance of the jasmine. They live in a beautiful area. In the distance are the majestic mountains. I loved it all. Gelato is heavenly! Have a wonderful weekend! ;0)


----------



## njliz (Jun 18, 2012)

That's called an "Elvis" sandwich!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just decided to go downstairs and mix pb with mashed bannana instead of with honey.
> Won the footy again- now comfortably 2nd. The top team almost lost- they kicked a goal on the final siren which put them in front for the only time in the game- thought we would be only 1 game behind them, but the team that just lost are now two games behind in 3rd positionus with gives a good buffer. So hard to know which is better for us
> Has been cold here- two coldest consective days for 25 years. Warmer today 13C (about 55 F if I remember rightly). Yesterday didn't even make 11. Not too much rain during the footy- one really heavy downpour which only lasted a few minutes and then just some drizzle after that. Hard to avoid some cold wet footy when it is a winter sport.


Darowill! have you come across 'Tiger's Candy' ? It is an old favourite of ours, from 'Diet for a small Planet'

blend together:
1/2 cup peanut butter
2/3 cup ground sunflower seeds
1-2 Tbspn honey
1/4 cup raisins chopped fine
1/4 cup dates, chopped fine, or more raisins, or other fruit of choice

stir in:
1 Tbspn brewer's yeast (optional)
1/4 cup powdered milk

have ready, carob powder, or shredded coconut.

Probably the easiest way to blend all of the ingredients is by using your hands. If the mixture is too dry, add liquid milk. If too wet add more powdered milk. Roll into balls, and roll in coconut or carob powder, Chill.

I have made this for years using only the powdered milk, peanut butter, and honey- but I thought I better mention my starting point.
Could well be one for Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, maddi and i are bringing in another sunrise.  i don't know she might have laid there a tad longer without disturbing the whole bed, bj and other critters. i like to heat me a cup and go outside and watch it turn morning, i love to see the stuff bloomed out. always the morning glories are out there and beautiful. i am ready for my hawiian ginger to start blooming. its about 3 ft tall and i need to see if it has the bud forning at top. my cousin showed me hers is ready, this is the best smelling plant. thats why i have it planted along with some four o'clocks around, & in the bed around the porch. what a fragerance.
> carol, your gonna have to really give it lots of time, cause when you have someone in your life like your fred, you will miss him often and deeply. glad you have the fam. who want you there with them. let them do for you and take it all in.
> sam, i can remember when kolby was in tball many yrs ago, we always laughed at him in outfield, he would be trying to spin himself into the ground at times.they are so funny to watch out there, cause the ball is the last thing on their minds. too funny.
> i would thoroughly enjoy a grilled ham, pinapple and cheese sandwich. that would really be my cup of tea.
> ...


I have done the second ending twice now- would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Kate B.--thanks so much! Yes, although we were together a very short time, it's as if we had 50 years together. Today my DIL and I are going to the local Farmers Market in Beloit, WI. and then out to breakfast.Can't wait to have her and me time!! Well, I am going out on their deck which borders a golf course, and enjoy the birds chirpping and early morning quietness. Will check in later. TP'ers are the BEST!!!!!! :wink:


Carol, the length of time is NOT an indicator of the QUALITY of the time you had with Fred. And you have mentioned what a kind loving man he was. That is what counts. God Bless!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Dave, those sammies sound spectacular. Hip-sitting good!!


Haven't heard that one before, but so descriptive. Will be using it now and I'm sure it will get some laughs. Thanks for that one! :thumbup: Sadly, I know what you mean from experience.

Can you believe we are eating so healthy and my husband lost 13 pounds and I lost 0. I eat less than him and am exercising. Something not fair about this. :XD: :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the early morning hours, so quiet with just the birds singing and the critters of the thicket settling down for their day. This morning there were 3 does in the back area of our lot, I have seen as many as 8 in their group. 
Mom managed to sleep about 4 hours, luckily I can manage her in the wheel chair so that she can get to the facilities. I hate that she is in so much pain and their is little I can do for her. The medication does help of course just so long of periods in between doses. 
In the past I've always had 4 o'clocks and moon flowers, red cardinal vines, I hadn't thought about trying them here, will have to plan on that for next spring, probably too late for them now. 
The house is starting to stir, making our plans for Daniel to come on his 2 days off (Sunday and Monday) Cindi is going to help me bake some treats for him to take back and share with his buddies.  
Sending best wishes and prayers all around! ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Friday/Saturday. Finally got all caught up from last week and this week.
> Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Marianne, glad your mom is doing a okay after her fall.
> ...


Have a safe move and best wishes for you at your new place. May you create many more good memories there. Did you ever get any help with the chinese crested dog?

Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> great sounding sandwiches. i love pb and bananas, i think that combo is the most filling thing you can eat when you are wanting sweet, and it sticks with you.
> got up at 4:30 before sunrise took my cuppa joe to the rockers on the porch, maddi was taking care of her buss. i love that time of morn, the birds chatter peaceful. we went after Keagan at spina bifida camp, actually he did tell me now they open it up to ones who have had spinal cord injuries, cause several of them had been in auto accidents. this yr they had a record of 46 campers, thats just for this wk, at camp aldersgate, you would never know its in the city, cause you zip off the interstate and all of a sudden a few roads later your in what seems deep into the woods.,they have camps all summer long. kids with disablilities get to do stuff they would never have gotten to try. scuba dive, zip line, the pool is a must, canoeing, fishing, cookouts, making samores around a campfire. talk about touching your heart strings. this was K's 11th and final yr to be able to go, who knew this tough teen would get all teary eyed. but the councelors came up and hugged him. one has been in his cabin for the last 3 summers. but they all keep in touch on face book. was good to see him, in the summers, he is at my house more than his own home. i like the activity keeps you from being stagnate
> my sister in Nashville tennesee, has declared war on the birds, her beloved tomato crop she has been taunting me with pic's for well over 2 wks, while i had nothing but green mators, they have eaten the last 4 ripe ones, so she is bringing out the netting. i told her it served her right.
> i had a big ol mator myself tonight. i can eat a plate of tomatoes and cuc's in a heartbeat.
> ok, everyone carry on, i am watching a rerun of catwoman. i know cheezie, but good. later


My favorite time of day too. Went out an sat with my coffee on the deck, listened to the birds and saw the sun come up. It is a wonderful quiet way to welcome the day.

I will have to remember that about the tomatoes and have some netting on hand when I get my garden. Something is eating the strawberries and they are up high so it's not snails. More than likely a bird :?: Sad as these are the best strawberries I've ever tasted and it was a Mother's day gift in a hanging basket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I've just decided to go downstairs and mix pb with mashed bannana instead of with honey.
> ...


Sounds good- and certainly sounds like Sam. Like the idea of dried fruit in it. Might use sultanas- then they don't need chooping up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > great sounding sandwiches. i love pb and bananas, i think that combo is the most filling thing you can eat when you are wanting sweet, and it sticks with you.
> ...


some fine fish netting, could be the answer, and might not look too obtrusive. Snails can go remarkably high in my experience, and they do it under cover of night! But you know your garden, and it seems you have lots of birds passing through. Do you get humming birds where you live?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> 
> Everyone I love you all, and thanks for making the sistuation more tolerable.


Hi Carol, so nice to see you on here again. Be patient with yourself and very kind and loving to YOU. Make sure to eat something nutritious even if it isn't much and you aren't hungry. I know we all want you to know we care about you. You might not feel like doing these things, but just put one foot in front of the other and take it one step at a time. Yes, I would check in here whenever you can. Dave puts on a great party and it is so nice to have that connection with him and all the people on this site. So whenever you have the energy, join in even if you don't feel like talking, but when you do, know that we love hearing from you.

Just read that about the sensor alarms that you used on the doorway. Very creative and a good tip for people caring for someone and for those with little children, who have been known to get out those doors and wander the street. Thanks for sharing that with us. Sending you hugs across the miles. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy, when you said wand as I glanced, I thought you were going to say magic wand. Now that would be something! I talked with my aunt today and she told me she also used boiling water to get rid of weeds. She had never told me that. I was thinking of getting one of those (magic LOL) wands that heat up but I'm glad you said the boiling water works just as good as it is pretty expensive.

Dave, thanks again for all your hard work with the patterns and wonderful recipes. You sure know how to put on a party.
Thank you.

____________________________
the really stubborn, deep-rooted weeds can re-surface, but a second treatment has always worked! 
We are at the end of a calm, cool and grey Saturday, and I have only to finish the fingers and thumb on my second hand, of my second lot of gloves![/quote]
Myfanwy
_____________________________
I wish I could do gloves. Have never done them and just can't imagine doing those fingers

Daralene :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, when you said wand as I glanced, I thought you were going to say magic wand. Now that would be something! I talked with my aunt today and she told me she also used boiling water to get rid of weeds. She had never told me that. I was thinking of getting one of those (magic LOL) wands that heat up but I'm glad you said the boiling water works just as good as it is pretty expensive.
> 
> Dave, thanks again for all your hard work with the patterns and wonderful recipes. You sure know how to put on a party.
> Thank you.
> ...


Myfanwy
_____________________________
I wish I could do gloves. Have never done them and just can't imagine doing those fingers
:-o
Daralene[/quote]

It is a matter of practise! I do them when the light is good- ie., not now under these fluorescent bulbs [it is just past mid-night] I have a photo I can post showing what I have at the moment- you need to be fairly firm with your tension!

there are more needles than might be, because I have mis-placed my stitch holders and am using circular needles instead to hold the 'live' stitches!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, when you said wand as I glanced, I thought you were going to say magic wand. Now that would be something! I talked with my aunt today and she told me she also used boiling water to get rid of weeds. She had never told me that. I was thinking of getting one of those (magic LOL) wands that heat up but I'm glad you said the boiling water works just as good as it is pretty expensive.
> ...


It is a matter of practise! I do them when the light is good- ie., not now under these fluorescent bulbs [it is just past mid-night] I have a photo I can post showing what I have at the moment- you need to be fairly firm with your tension![/quote]
___________________________
Wow, look at all those needles. Thank you so much for posting. It makes a "little" more sense to me now. I must have a mental block, but it might also be that I have never seen anyone making them and actually just learned how to do dpn's when I did the hat for my sister. (Taught myself)
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: Southern GAl--I think it is awesomewhen there is summer camps for children with challenges. They get to be a kid. i think it also helps them expand their boundaries-knowing what they might think is impossible-but find it is possible. Hats off to whom ever established the camp. The smile on a child's face when they experience fun things they had never done!!! :wink:


Well said Carol. Yes, Southern Gal, I agree with Carol. So glad he had such fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


___________________________
Wow, look at all those needles. Thank you so much for posting. It makes a "little" more sense to me now. I must have a mental block, but it might also be that I have never seen anyone making them and actually just learned how to do dpn's when I did the hat for my sister. (Taught myself)
Daralene[/quote]

I taught myself years ago, when I needed to make gloves for the girls, and wool was cheap- swapped my car for a knitting machine, so I could make skivvies and things like that. Made everything from scratch except their shoes. Where there is a need one finds a way!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet Scotland - when will summer come back?  Anyway a good excuse to stay in and knit. I'm obsessed with Gypsycream's bears at the moment and have just started number 9! Have given away 4 but still have the rest with me.  Dave, love the sandwiches or 'pieces' as they are known up here eg. a 'piece on jam' or 'jeelie piece' = jam sandwich. Marianne, glad to hear the leg is healing, but sorry about your mum's fall. Hope she recovers quickly. Carol, as usual you are in our thoughts, and I'm sure you have loads of great memories of Fred to help sustain you through this terrible time for you. Going out for a meal tonight with friends so that means no cooking - yipee!
> A good weekend to all.


Have fun tonight, but then I know you will. Enjoyed learning what you call sandwiches. That's cute, a "jeelie piece." If you get our weather soon, you should be getting some sunny weather, but not sure if ours blows up that far. Will get a fan out there and see what I can do. It is gorgeous and very, very hot.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks for the new recipes, Dave. I especially like the marinated olives - they sound tasty! Where has another week gone? The older I get, the faster they pass.
> 
> We just took our visiting grandson to dinner before he continued his trip to Baltimore, then NYC, then home to Oakland, CA. I found out that his lab research at Univ. of California, Berkeley, is on macular degeneration, all paid for by the National Institutes of Health -- so there may be some help in the future for people who suffer from this problem.


wouldn't it be wonderful if he discovered a way to reverse the damage to the eyes caused by wet macular? I am very fortunate that when I contracted WMD there were injections to prevent blindness. My sister wasn't as fortunate. She is legally blind and can no longer drive, read or do anything that requires her central vision. I pray that your grandson and others like him will soon make a break-through . thank him for me will you please? Marilyn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Dave, wonderful recipes as always. It's getting warmer in Southern California and we are ready for summer. I am growing poblano chiles and they are doing just wonderfully, great for chile rellenos or fresh salsa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, happy Friday/Saturday. Finally got all caught up from last week and this week.
> ...


Thank you, I think it'll be a fairly drama free trip, fingers and toes crossed and praying mightily. 

Yes, we found a wonderful KPer who was going to help, but another rescue agency retrieved the dog anyway, so it all worked out in the long run.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


Might turn you into Elvis, Sam! :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are all sold and goon gagesmom - i miss having them around but am glad they went to good homes - i have an idea that all of them are living the life of riley - i figure if you are going to lay down a chuck of money you are going to take good care of your investment. talked to one couple - named their dog harold - has his own pillow among other amenities. lol
> 
> glad to see you back.
> 
> ...


Sam, I remember when my dog had 9 pups (we'd thought we had a little more time before she needed spaying) and I was advised to sell them rather than give them away for exactly the reason you cite - people take better care of something they've paid for.

Nice to have some time to read and actually post on the Tea Party.

I just finished 3 weeks of very intensive summer school teaching that went very well and am looking forward to 2 weeks off, then another 3 weeks teaching, this time with high school students (kind of a writing day camp, lots of fun) and then off for all of August. :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet Scotland - when will summer come back?  Anyway a good excuse to stay in and knit. I'm obsessed with Gypsycream's bears at the moment and have just started number 9! Have given away 4 but still have the rest with me.  Dave, love the sandwiches or 'pieces' as they are known up here eg. a 'piece on jam' or 'jeelie piece' = jam sandwich. Marianne, glad to hear the leg is healing, but sorry about your mum's fall. Hope she recovers quickly. Carol, as usual you are in our thoughts, and I'm sure you have loads of great memories of Fred to help sustain you through this terrible time for you. Going out for a meal tonight with friends so that means no cooking - yipee!
> A good weekend to all.


I'd love to send you some of our summer in exchange for some cooling rain! We did have a good shower last Saturday, and there's a 20% chance for some tomorrow, but the temperatures are pretty well settled in at around 105 - our daughter's bringing her boys down from Phoenix later today to cool off for a couple of days, as it's even hotter there.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I've just decided to go downstairs and mix pb with mashed bannana instead of with honey.
> ...


____________________________________

We already have the book "Diet for a Small Planet" out on our end table to read again as soon as we finish "The China Study." I will be making this one (receipt/recipe) for sure. Thank you.

Reading where you said you made everything after getting your knitting machine. In my late 20's and early 30's I was pretty self-sufficient with knitting, quilting, sewing, and gardening, making own bread, etc. It was a wonderful feeling. I also had so many animals back then and a huge barn. No livestock, but the possibility was there. I wanted to be "Mother Earth" or at least a good ambassador.
Daralene


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Elvis's banana and peanut butter sandwiches were also fried I believe. Sounds lovely, but oh, the calories. Gee


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, good morning from NW Texas. It is already hot and only 9:30am I won't be getting out today! 
Dave, thank you so much for hosting the as ever wonderful tea party. The receipts for the sammies sounds great. Especially love the idea of banana and bacon! May just have that as my brunch today. I like the think maybe fresh strawberries would be good on that one also. 
Have fun whatever you do everyone.
Marriane, so sorry about your mom's topple, but, it is wonderful that she was not injured more than she was.
Daralene, have a great move.
Carol, I too lost a wonderful man in 2003, and I am still greiveing. Any you were right, I think everyone who still has their SO should cherish them and tell them everyday they are truly loved. We should also do that with our friends and family.
Sam, sorry about Duffy. I know you will miss your friend. They are the only ones we can tell things to and know it will never be repeated.
As others have said, the morning is a great reminder that it is the beginning of a brand new day, and I love the peace and quiet of dawning. Watching the sun come up, listening to the roosters crowing and the birds chirping reminds me that today is a gift. Then I bow my head and thank my God for allowing me just one more day to tell those I love what they mean to me.
God bless each and everyone today as they end or begin a new day. 
Okay, now I shall have that banana and bacon sandwich, and knit another bear!
Thank you Dave and all of you wonderful KP'ers out there. I send hugs to you all.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Just come on here , a bit late as usual. Dave, those sandwiches sound really good. We have bananas split lengthwise & fried with our bacon & eggs for breakfast when we're on the boat, never thought of putting it into a sandwich, so much easier to eat when we're sailing along. 
Talking of the boat, we've not been on it this season, the weather's been so bad. We've had to go & pump it out a couple of times to make sure the poor old thing doesn't sink. Today is our Regatta Day, it's not raining too much, just too windy. Still, at least we didn't go to the IOW festival as we usually do, that would have been miserable. This is the worst summer I can remember in all my years.

Tessa


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Well, good morning from NW Texas. It is already hot and only 9:30am I won't be getting out today!
> Dave, thank you so much for hosting the as ever wonderful tea party. The receipts for the sammies sounds great. Especially love the idea of banana and bacon! May just have that as my brunch today. I like the think maybe fresh strawberries would be good on that one also.
> Have fun whatever you do everyone.
> Marriane, so sorry about your mom's topple, but, it is wonderful that she was not injured more than she was.
> ...


Hugs to you too on this hot day, especially in Texas. Yes the birds remind me too of what a great gift each day is. Those posts can be so confusing as to who said what, but it isn't me that's moving, THANK GOODNESS!! I still have boxes in the basement from our last overseas move. Don't worry about thinking it was me though, just want you to get to wish the right person good wishes. :thumbup: It really does look like I am the one moving when you look at it, but it's Poledra.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, those gloves look good, I haven't knitted gloves since I was 12 & was being fostered because my Mum was in hospital to have a lung removed & it was 50/50 whether she would survive. The foster mother thought it would take my mind off her. They were fawn with red & green narrow stripes. Funny how seeing things bring memories back. They cancelled the operation & we went home after a month, so I gave the gloves to the foster mother. My daughter asked me last week if I would knit her gloves so I suppose I'll have to, as I asked her what she wanted.
Might have to wait till I've had my second cataract done, as you say it needs good light.

Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Pam and Avalon, thank you for the kind comments on our grandson's research. I'll be sure to pass them on to him.

He told me that the 5-year grant from the National Institutes of Health is for $150 million dollars. I had thought his degree was in biogenetics, but it is molecular and cellular biology. He loves his work and wouldn't it be wonderful if they are successful in finding a way to reverse macular degeneration? His professor has made him promise that he will work on the study for two more years and he has agreed. Then he wants to return to school to study for his PhD. 

Every time I see my opthalmologist, I mention that becoming blind is, I think, the worse thing that could happen to me or anyone else.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Myfanwy, you are so talented; I don't guess there is any knitting pattern you won't tackle! I still have a pair of knitted gloves that my MIL made for my DH before we were married. They are so well made. A couple of the fingers have holes in them, but I can't bear to just throw them away. DH hardly ever wears gloves, so I keep them for sentimental reasons. She probably knitted for the troops during WWII. She was born in 1905 so probably didn't knit for the soldiers in WWI, but I don't really know. Never thought to ask her while she was still living.

BTW, love the color, too. Are they for you?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I just started reading a book yesterday that some of you might be interested in. The title is, "The Feast Nearby," by Robin Mahler. Subtitle is: How I lost my job, buried a marriage, and found my way by keeping chickens, foraging, preserving, bartering, and eating locally (all on forty dollars a week.) She lives in a small cottage on a lake in Michigan. Lots of good ideas and interesting reading if you like to cook; it's a mix of essays and recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I was once told by a young friend that her mother had forbidden her to speak with me, because we were 'hippies', quite funny, because she was from somewhere like Niue Island- where life is very simple- do it or you don't have it! We did consider communal living, but nothing came of it. The x did not want to lose equity in the housing market I seem to remember. Admitedly I did, and still do wear long skirts- past the ankle now, but that has more to do with the thickness of the ankle!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just finished reading all this weeks posts. Thanks Dave for the receipts and the egg cosy. I also must apologise for my remark last week about the Euro Flag napkin ring. I should have read you information more closely. I did not read about the signifagance of the flag. The word Flag should have been my first clue but I was having a very bad week and my brain was disengaged. I will adapt the pattern in another non offensive way for my wristlets.

It is still unbearably hot here in SC Pa. Already 86 degrees F and omly 11:35am. After suffering with it for the past few days it dawned on my boiled brain that I have a desk type fan in my closet. I bought several of them on clearance for $2 each. They can run on battery or by being plugged into a wall socket. I installed it this morning and I can breathe again.

I don't know why that is. It does not make it cooler in the room but having that gentle breeze on my face makes breathing easier. COPD stinks!

Carole, give yourself all the time you need. I lost my husband 21 years ago and still miss him. With the help of family and friends I have learned to cope.

Joe, glad you are feeling better healthwise but so sorry for Duffy's untimely passing. I know he will be missed. He is now playing with my Peaches on the Rainbow Bridge. They will be there to greet us someday.

Gotta go make some lunch and start a load of laundry. Daves pork and pineapple sammo sounds good and I think I have all the stuff needed. See you all later. Edith M


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Myfanwy, you are so talented; I don't guess there is any knitting pattern you won't tackle! I still have a pair of knitted gloves that my MIL made for my DH before we were married. They are so well made. A couple of the fingers have holes in them, but I can't bear to just throw them away. DH hardly ever wears gloves, so I keep them for sentimental reasons. She probably knitted for the troops during WWII. She was born in 1905 so probably didn't knit for the soldiers in WWI, but I don't really know. Never thought to ask her while she was still living.
> 
> BTW, love the color, too. Are they for you?


the colour was chosen for the DGD, who has graduated from pink to purple, as her favourite. The first pair I made, for her, I did not get the math quite right, but I am glad I sent them any way, because a week later they had a heavy fall of snow. I had located a pattern on the internet, because the original Mon Tricot pattern has long since vanished, but it did not allow for a 'pick up' at the base of the fingers and thumb, which makes for a much better fit- the hand after all is 3 dimensional not 2 dimensional.
These gloves are for one of my young Samoan friends- I prefer a fingerless glove, as on average we seldom go below -3 degrees Celsius, 3 degrees C, for most Aucklanders is at freezing point! that would be around 40 degrees fahrenheit- the fingerless ones are really good for an early start on the computer!! i.e., KP time!! [like now]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, those gloves look good, I haven't knitted gloves since I was 12 & was being fostered because my Mum was in hospital to have a lung removed & it was 50/50 whether she would survive. The foster mother thought it would take my mind off her. They were fawn with red & green narrow stripes. Funny how seeing things bring memories back. They cancelled the operation & we went home after a month, so I gave the gloves to the foster mother. My daughter asked me last week if I would knit her gloves so I suppose I'll have to, as I asked her what she wanted.
> Might have to wait till I've had my second cataract done, as you say it needs good light.
> 
> Tessa


Do you have a pattern?, because I could PM you what I am using!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does, a hope of never ending unity.
Just have to sew them up, sure hope Cindy likes them. The youngest grandson has taken mine for a wristband.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> 
> Everyone I love you all, and thanks for making the sistuation more tolerable.


I totally understand. Sleep whenever you can, eat whenever and whatever you can. There is no set pattern. It is a difficult time. I purchased a big long pillow to sleep next to. In time I didn't need the pillow any more. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> ...


I love peanut butter. I love almond butter and/or cashew butter too. Try them if you like nuts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Rather fond of hazelnut butter too- took a while to get used to the chocolate- now I won't buy it because I like to eat it by the spoonful!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, those sammies sound spectacular. Hip-sitting good!!
> ...


Men have more muscle mass. And I totally agree. It is not fair.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay - good morning fellow KPers. Just read or rather skimmed all of the posts. I need to pat myself on the back. Was supposed to go to the movies last nite with a new friend whom I met here in my complex. But she called saying she couldn't make it. At first all my negative thoughts came back and I got depressed, angry, blah blah blah. And then I was able to pull myself up and I went by myself. Saw "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Loved it. Right up my alley.

Today going on a tour regarding the author of the Perry Mason series - Erle Stanley Gardner. Love that whole series. It should be interesting. Perfect weather for a tour - it's supposed to be in the mid 60s and the sun is shining. First time all week.

Then got a call and will go out with a long time friend and her husband tonite for dinner and maybe a movie.

Also wanted to say I'm working on a Seven Circle Scarf in a multicolored lace weight cotton. Its easy. Pattern is on ravelry.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I just started reading a book yesterday that some of you might be interested in. The title is, "The Feast Nearby," by Robin Mahler. Subtitle is: How I lost my job, buried a marriage, and found my way by keeping chickens, foraging, preserving, bartering, and eating locally (all on forty dollars a week.) She lives in a small cottage on a lake in Michigan. Lots of good ideas and interesting reading if you like to cook; it's a mix of essays and recipes.


That's Robin Mather.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Dave

A few suggestions for sandwich fillings for Diabetics,of which I am one...wholemeal or multi-grain bread

shredded cooked chicken,walnuts,low fat mayonnaise,black pepper,top with watercress.

bacon and avacado,cottage cheese apple and cashew nuts,tinned salmon,low fat fromage frais chopped spring onionsand that good old standby BLT .

all these tried and tested, bu OH! for a good old white bread bacon butty! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam that was my first thought also! Made my mouth water!.



thewren said:


> bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> 
> sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I just started reading a book yesterday that some of you might be interested in. The title is, "The Feast Nearby," by Robin Mahler. Subtitle is: How I lost my job, buried a marriage, and found my way by keeping chickens, foraging, preserving, bartering, and eating locally (all on forty dollars a week.) She lives in a small cottage on a lake in Michigan. Lots of good ideas and interesting reading if you like to cook; it's a mix of essays and recipes.
> ...


Sorry, must new new glasses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> A few suggestions for sandwich fillings for Diabetics,of which I am one...wholemeal or multi-grain bread
> 
> ...


thank you for all these suggestions- I will be filing them!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

How is everyone? I just read as much as I can and you are all busy and seem happy. I am so much better everyday. I love the comment the dogs will meet on the "Rainbow Bridge" and they all will be waiting for us when we go. Loved that feeling put in that statement. Thanks. I am out tomorrow to get some ground turkey to see if I can make a meat loaf out of it. I am eating Boca Burgers from the store (veggie burgers frozen) and they are good but want some alternatives. I have to quick boil the tomatoes to peel them as I can not digest the peelings. Grapes are a loss I guess. But, I am looking forward to a new way of eating. I gave all my wine and sodas away last night. I going to get a large food processor with all the gift certificates I got from family at Costco. I need to go and get laundry finished. Oh, I gave my bread machine away too as I can not have bread anymore. Lots of changes. take care kiddies. 

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> How is everyone? I just read as much as I can and you are all busy and seem happy. I am so much better everyday. I love the comment the dogs will meet on the "Rainbow Bridge" and they all will be waiting for us when we go. Loved that feeling put in that statement. Thanks. I am out tomorrow to get some ground turkey to see if I can make a meat loaf out of it. I am eating Boca Burgers from the store (veggie burgers frozen) and they are good but want some alternatives. I have to quick boil the tomatoes to peel them as I can not digest the peelings. Grapes are a loss I guess. But, I am looking forward to a new way of eating. I gave all my wine and sodas away last night. I going to get a large food processor with all the gift certificates I got from family at Costco. I need to go and get laundry finished. Oh, I gave my bread machine away too as I can not have bread anymore. Lots of changes. take care kiddies.
> 
> joe p


Those sound like some pretty drastic changes, Joe. But if it means pain free, or at least bearable, good luck!!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > great sounding sandwiches. i love pb and bananas, i think that combo is the most filling thing you can eat when you are wanting sweet, and it sticks with you.
> ...


It's very likely birds but sometimes I wonder if our slugs have wings--you find them in the most amazing places! Our raspberries are starting to ripen so we're going to have to get the netting out--the cedar waxwings will sniff them out and they can strip fruit bushes in short order.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Our slugs crawl up the house walls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


sounds like the sort of slugs I have!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks nana j - it does sound good - and no baking.

sam



myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I've just decided to go downstairs and mix pb with mashed bannana instead of with honey.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks nana j - it does sound good - and no baking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I find it brilliant when you need an energy boost- they keep well, if you can resist, and given the temperatures Defiance has been getting lately, no cooking would be a real boon!! Any sign of rain yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean i get his money?

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i knew we hadn't heard from you for quite a while or maybe i just missed it - hope to hear from you more often now.

is this summer school or part of the school year?

sam

I just finished 3 weeks of very intensive summer school teaching that went very well and am looking forward to 2 weeks off, then another 3 weeks teaching, this time with high school students (kind of a writing day camp, lots of fun) and then off for all of August. :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[Sam, sorry about Duffy. I know you will miss your friend. They are the only ones we can tell things to and know it will never be repeated.

it was joe who lost duffy
sam


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


The slimy little creeps are obviously highly skilled stowaways! And I think "snail's pace" is a myth perpetrated by the wily mollusc--I know they positively gambol at night around here!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I installed it this morning and I can breathe again.

I don't know why that is. It does not make it cooler in the room but having that gentle breeze on my face makes breathing easier. COPD stinks!

Edith M[/quote]

edith - it's all in the perception of feeling you are getting more air - and i do not say this lightly - having had copd/emphsema for fifteen years myself. also - i am a great believer in doing what it takes to make it easier to breathe.

i find i breathe easier in cool air - hot air seems heavy to me - as much as i dislike cold weather i do breathe better.

these hot days it is important to be comfortable so you don't need to struggle to breathe - i've also found that doing an inhalation therapy every 2-3 hours also helps.

good luck to you - sending you lots of positive energy.

sam


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> How is everyone? I just read as much as I can and you are all busy and seem happy. I am so much better everyday. I love the comment the dogs will meet on the "Rainbow Bridge" and they all will be waiting for us when we go. Loved that feeling put in that statement. Thanks. I am out tomorrow to get some ground turkey to see if I can make a meat loaf out of it. I am eating Boca Burgers from the store (veggie burgers frozen) and they are good but want some alternatives. I have to quick boil the tomatoes to peel them as I can not digest the peelings. Grapes are a loss I guess. But, I am looking forward to a new way of eating. I gave all my wine and sodas away last night. I going to get a large food processor with all the gift certificates I got from family at Costco. I need to go and get laundry finished. Oh, I gave my bread machine away too as I can not have bread anymore. Lots of changes. take care kiddies.
> 
> joe p


Joe--are all these dietary changes permanent or just to get you through the healing period? I was under the impression that once the inflammation and infection is gone, a certain amount of roughage in the diet is very necessary to maintain good health in the bowels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nannajay - what a great avatar.

sam



Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> A few suggestions for sandwich fillings for Diabetics,of which I am one...wholemeal or multi-grain bread
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and given the temperatures Defiance has been getting lately, no cooking would be a real boon!! Any sign of rain yet?[/quote]

nana j - we had a short quarter inch the other day that has already dried up - starting today the temperatures are to be below ninety which will make it more pleasant. the corn and the trees are really looking distressed. if we don't get rain soon the crops are gong to be meger - the farmers will be lucky to break even.

sam


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Okay - good morning fellow KPers. Just read or rather skimmed all of the posts. I need to pat myself on the back. Was supposed to go to the movies last nite with a new friend whom I met here in my complex. But she called saying she couldn't make it. At first all my negative thoughts came back and I got depressed, angry, blah blah blah. And then I was able to pull myself up and I went by myself. Saw "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Loved it. Right up my alley.
> 
> Today going on a tour regarding the author of the Perry Mason series - Erle Stanley Gardner. Love that whole series. It should be interesting. Perfect weather for a tour - it's supposed to be in the mid 60s and the sun is shining. First time all week.
> 
> ...


A big pat on your back from me too!!!

So glad you went by yourself when your new acquaintance let you down. I saw that movie too and loved it. I'm not sure a young teenager would appreciate it, but I sure did. Your tour sounds like just the right thing and perfect weahter. Hope all goes as planned for tonight and you have a great time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ooooh, that scarf sounds nice. Can you show us a picture when you are ready :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and given the temperatures Defiance has been getting lately, no cooking would be a real boon!! Any sign of rain yet?


nana j - we had a short quarter inch the other day that has already dried up - starting today the temperatures are to be below ninety which will make it more pleasant. the corn and the trees are really looking distressed. if we don't get rain soon the crops are gong to be meger - the farmers will be lucky to break even.

sam[/quote]

And that has an unfortunate 'roll on' effect on the economy in general- we get it more particularly when things are bad for the dairy farmers, here!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> A few suggestions for sandwich fillings for Diabetics,of which I am one...wholemeal or multi-grain bread
> 
> ...


Nannajay, your new avatar is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Sounds like I need to stop going out in the wee hours of the morning in my bare feet to watch the moon & or stars. Ewww, that would not be nice to meet up with a slug by stepping on it. I'm sure my scream would wake everyone up and a few 911 calls too.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bacon and banana - now dave that sounds like a WOW sandwich - wonder what a very thin skim of peanut butter would do?
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Daralene ....and Sam,thankyou,I love this bear too,a bit startling colourwise. BTW my nineyearold grandson chose and installed him!! what do I know? :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I installed it this morning and I can breathe again.
> 
> I don't know why that is. It does not make it cooler in the room but having that gentle breeze on my face makes breathing easier. COPD stinks!
> 
> Edith M


edith - it's all in the perception of feeling you are getting more air - and i do not say this lightly - having had copd/emphsema for fifteen years myself. also - i am a great believer in doing what it takes to make it easier to breathe.

i find i breathe easier in cool air - hot air seems heavy to me - as much as i dislike cold weather i do breathe better.

these hot days it is important to be comfortable so you don't need to struggle to breathe - i've also found that doing an inhalation therapy every 2-3 hours also helps.

good luck to you - sending you lots of positive energy.

sam[/quote]Thanks, Sam. I feel so much better today. Haven't found myself drifting off to sleep in my chair even once. Did a load of laundry and even managed to get the kitchen floor done. How are you keeping with all the sporting events and lawn mowing? Edith M


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns
Hope you are enjoying your birthday! Happy Day!

Flockie


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am longing for a pork and apple sandwich. Applesauce works great too. 
Thanks Dave. 
Karen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sounds like I need to stop going out in the wee hours of the morning in my bare feet to watch the moon & or stars. Ewww, that would not be nice to meet up with a slug by stepping on it. I'm sure my scream would wake everyone up and a few 911 calls too.


UGH. I hate slugs! The kids used to chase me around with them and just laugh and laugh. I told them I'd get my revenge someday. Mwahahaha. A little beer in a saucer will drown the little buggers, by the way. I used to put one out by the bases of my berry bushes and at the ends of garden rows.

Love the idea of the peanut butter/sunflower seed candy...will have to try that one out, as I do need some kind of a snack mid-afternoon most days.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Another wet gray and dreary day here. Sure wish we could have a few more than 2 days in a row that are nice and then 4-5 days or more of dreary. It is very depressing! DH wants to build a fire and I won't let him. I guess it is a good day for movies and knitting. Maybe I'll fix a stew today or some other comfort food. The other day on the news they called it Junuary and I believe it! The rain isn't supposed to stop here until Wed. Need to get outside to pull grass in my flower beds but I won't go out in this mess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I need to stop going out in the wee hours of the morning in my bare feet to watch the moon & or stars. Ewww, that would not be nice to meet up with a slug by stepping on it. I'm sure my scream would wake everyone up and a few 911 calls too.
> ...


I find it so 'more-ish' I keep it for days when I really need 'comfort' food!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Love the idea of the peanut butter/sunflower seed candy...will have to try that one out, as I do need some kind of a snack mid-afternoon most days.
> ...


I like things that are "grab and go" when I'm working, too. I can't take time out to actually prepare something most days.

Still no rain on our horizon...I keep hoping, as we now have more fires.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Oh my goodness! more fires! how close are they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Oh my goodness! more fires! how close are they?


The new ones seem to be north of us; the one that was within 25 miles or so is under control now, but then we heard about two more last night. At least half a million acres have burned now. Yet some people are setting up stands to sell fireworks around here! We also had a report on how people are just walking off without being sure their campfires are out--the rangers are quite busy checking for those. I expect that the wilderness areas will be closed up again soon because of all that, so there may not be many trips to the country for us this summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness! more fires! how close are they?
> ...


It seems so basic, to check that the embers are all dead, but why are they lighting fires in the first place? do they just not care? and to be selling fireworks- this will be for the 4th July? The amount of wildlife affected has to be significant.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> 
> Everyone I love you all, and thanks for making the sistuation more tolerable.


Sorry to hear Carol. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> I installed it this morning and I can breathe again.
> 
> I don't know why that is. It does not make it cooler in the room but having that gentle breeze on my face makes breathing easier. COPD stinks!
> 
> Edith M


edith - it's all in the perception of feeling you are getting more air - and i do not say this lightly - having had copd/emphsema for fifteen years myself. also - i am a great believer in doing what it takes to make it easier to breathe.

i find i breathe easier in cool air - hot air seems heavy to me - as much as i dislike cold weather i do breathe better.

these hot days it is important to be comfortable so you don't need to struggle to breathe - i've also found that doing an inhalation therapy every 2-3 hours also helps.

good luck to you - sending you lots of positive energy.

sam[/quote]

Sam happy to hear you are breathing easier. Yes, the cooler air helps. The air when it's hot is heavy and harder to take in.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Daralene ....and Sam,thankyou,I love this bear too,a bit startling colourwise. BTW my nineyearold grandson chose and installed him!! what do I know? :lol:


I love the bear and the animation is fantastic.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Okay - good morning fellow KPers. Just read or rather skimmed all of the posts. I need to pat myself on the back. Was supposed to go to the movies last nite with a new friend whom I met here in my complex. But she called saying she couldn't make it. At first all my negative thoughts came back and I got depressed, angry, blah blah blah. And then I was able to pull myself up and I went by myself. Saw "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Loved it. Right up my alley.
> 
> Today going on a tour regarding the author of the Perry Mason series - Erle Stanley Gardner. Love that whole series. It should be interesting. Perfect weather for a tour - it's supposed to be in the mid 60s and the sun is shining. First time all week.
> 
> ...


Good for you and you enjoyed yourself. I'm happy, no negative thoughts they just bring you down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It seems so basic, to check that the embers are all dead, but why are they lighting fires in the first place? do they just not care? and to be selling fireworks- this will be for the 4th July? The amount of wildlife affected has to be significant.


I really have no idea about any of it, but as my grandmother used to say, "Some people ain't got the sense God gave a goose." They are lighting campfires for cooking, I suppose, but it is really scary how easily things can get out of control. The governor wanted to ban all fireworks over the 4th of July, but now says she "can't" for some reason. The ones that go up in the air are illegal--though even our neighbors on the next street shoot them off every holiday. Far too many people have the "It won't happen to me" attitude, it seems to me.

Much wildlife has been displaced, for sure, though I don't think there's really any way to know how much. I always think about that kind of thing.

On a lighter note, I am making progress on the second shawl model--have about 45 more rows to go, which means I'm about halfway! I did find one weird line in the typing, but that's now fixed and onward I go. This one is baby alpaca (my heavenly yarn).  I hope to finish it by the end of the weekend, and I've also been informed that we are going out for supper. Yay! No cooking in this heat is a good thing!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally got to the computer this hot afternoon, it's 93. I spent the morning working of a shawl which I finished about lunch time. I've made tube socks before, but this week I also learned to do a heel. Need something to keep busy. My youngest daughter called yesterday to say that she was on her way home from the emergency room. It seems that she fell into the glass door, her hand went through, and she had to have surgery to repair the tendon and she didn't want to worry us until it was over. She was lucky that her 19year old was there to drive her.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the cheese and celery concept Dave, and the apple and pork, am a little leery about the banana and bacon. I like cucumber tea sandwiches. I like to marinate my cukes. May I ask if you use whole cream cheese or whipped when you add the grated apple?
Thank you! Wonderful as usual!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> A few suggestions for sandwich fillings for Diabetics,of which I am one...wholemeal or multi-grain bread
> 
> ...


These sound great even if one isn't diabetic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much. 
Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer. 

tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Darowill! have you come across 'Tiger's Candy' ? It is an old favourite of ours, from 'Diet for a small Planet'

blend together:
1/2 cup peanut butter
2/3 cup ground sunflower seeds
1-2 Tbspn honey
1/4 cup raisins chopped fine
1/4 cup dates, chopped fine, or more raisins, or other fruit of choice

stir in:
1 Tbspn brewer's yeast (optional)
1/4 cup powdered milk

have ready, carob powder, or shredded coconut.

Probably the easiest way to blend all of the ingredients is by using your hands. If the mixture is too dry, add liquid milk. If too wet add more powdered milk. Roll into balls, and roll in coconut or carob powder, Chill.

I have made this for years using only the powdered milk, peanut butter, and honey- but I thought I better mention my starting point.
Could well be one for Sam![/quote]

You know, my adolescence was eons ago but I remember having this when I was a teen. I think I'll make this with my granddau next week! Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

_____________________________
I wish I could do gloves. Have never done them and just can't imagine doing those fingers

Daralene :shock:[/quote]

Daralene, Not to Worry, this is why so maNY OF US RATIONALIZE MAKING FINGERLESS GLOVES. LOL Whoops please forgive the caps!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like the sort of slugs I have!!![/quote]
Have you folks tried putting out small saucers of beer to get rid of slugs and snails. Just remember not to use your husbands good premium beer! The slugs and snails love beer. I'm not sure how the beer kills them. My husband says that they drown in it but whatever, they die happy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer.
> 
> tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


Off on an adventure (but not *too* much excitement, I hope!)...safe travels to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - did i miss something somewhere - happy happy day 5mmdpns - and may you have many more.

sam



flockie said:


> 5mmdpns
> Hope you are enjoying your birthday! Happy Day!
> 
> Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - did i miss something somewhere - happy happy day 5mmdpns - and may you have many more.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Add mine to those, too--happy birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - may we have a picture when you are finished?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > It seems so basic, to check that the embers are all dead, but why are they lighting fires in the first place? do they just not care? and to be selling fireworks- this will be for the 4th July? The amount of wildlife affected has to be significant.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - somewhere i missed it - why are you moving?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer.
> 
> tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - may we have a picture when you are finished?
> 
> sam


Of course!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - somewhere i missed it - why are you moving?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, if she's on the road she may not be able to answer you. So I'll step in. Her MIL is buying a house for them in Wyoming so they're moving up there.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

brenda m said:


> Finally got to the computer this hot afternoon, it's 93. I spent the morning working of a shawl which I finished about lunch time. I've made tube socks before, but this week I also learned to do a heel. Need something to keep busy. My youngest daughter called yesterday to say that she was on her way home from the emergency room. It seems that she fell into the glass door, her hand went through, and she had to have surgery to repair the tendon and she didn't want to worry us until it was over. She was lucky that her 19year old was there to drive her.


That is pretty scary, falling into a glass door and cutting her tendon. How awful. So glad she is ok.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - did i miss something somewhere - happy happy day 5mmdpns - and may you have many more.
> ...


I'm on the computer so Happy Birthday to You 5mmdpns on the actual day.  Hope you are out celebrating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - somewhere i missed it - why are you moving?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Moving to Wyoming, family and better job opportunity there.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> _____________________________
> I wish I could do gloves. Have never done them and just can't imagine doing those fingers
> 
> Daralene :shock:


Daralene, Not to Worry, this is why so maNY OF US RATIONALIZE MAKING FINGERLESS GLOVES. LOL Whoops please forgive the caps![/quote]

LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I just started reading a book yesterday that some of you might be interested in. The title is, "The Feast Nearby," by Robin Mahler. Subtitle is: How I lost my job, buried a marriage, and found my way by keeping chickens, foraging, preserving, bartering, and eating locally (all on forty dollars a week.) She lives in a small cottage on a lake in Michigan. Lots of good ideas and interesting reading if you like to cook; it's a mix of essays and recipes.
> ...


Sounds like something I'd like to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks doris - mil huh - my mother-in-law gave me nothing but grief. lol

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - somewhere i missed it - why are you moving?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - how does one stuff a zuchinni with meatloaf?

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> ...


I'm reading backwards again. lol...
Thank you, I really hope and pray it's a great trip. Going to stop and visit best friends up in North Texas, so that will be a little less thank halfway. We'll probably spend the night and get another early start Monday morning and be in Torrington around 3 or 4pm, if all goes to plan. 

 Thank you Doris, we're not on the road yet, but I am busy cleaning and doing the last minute stuff so I may or may not be back on.

By the way, in case I don't make it back to the TP before I leave on the trip, I'll let you all know when we make it to Wyoming via my Stepmothers internet hookup, mine won't be on until Tuesday. 
Love and hugs to all ya'll. 
Joe, make sure you're eating well, and I'm soooo sorry about Duffy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - how does one stuff a zuchinni with meatloaf?
> 
> sam


When they they get very large you slice it in half length wise. Take the seeds out and fill it with your favorite meat loaf mixture. It should be enough to go over the top.You put both pieces back together, I always wrapped it in foiled to hold it together. Bake in oven at 350F until done. It depends on the size of the zucchini as to how long it takes. slice and serve. We usually made tomato sauce to g with it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra, Have a safe trip! We'll miss you in Texas!

5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!

Got my mom moved, but it isn't her "real" room. Plus, there was furniture in there, so it is like she is in chaos! We kept telling her that she was just camping for a few days! She is sad, but I think she will adapt.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, those gloves look good, I haven't knitted gloves since I was 12 & was being fostered because my Mum was in hospital to have a lung removed & it was 50/50 whether she would survive. The foster mother thought it would take my mind off her. They were fawn with red & green narrow stripes. Funny how seeing things bring memories back. They cancelled the operation & we went home after a month, so I gave the gloves to the foster mother. My daughter asked me last week if I would knit her gloves so I suppose I'll have to, as I asked her what she wanted.
> ...


Yes please, that would be great.

Tessa


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe, I am so sorry to hear about Duffy. Glad you are able to advance your diet some. Your taste buds will adapt to new way of eating.

Poledra, hope your move will be safe and your life will be changed for the better.

5mmdpns, Happy Birthday. I got it wrong before, maybe right now?

Marianne, I am sorry about your Mom's fall. You have had a streak of bad luck lately. Sure hope things are gonna get better for you. I am glad your Mom wasn't hurt worse and glad to hear you are able to walk on your knee some.

I will undergo back surgery Monday the 25th. I know I shouldn't be talking about any of my health issues here (good way to lose friends) but really would like your prayers. They are extending the fusion of L4&5 to include L3&4. Will be lengthening rods and screws. I am scared as it was painful the first time and not looking forward to doing it again. Pain management, physical therapy, and steroids have all failed. I will be offline for a while.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Kate B.--thanks so much! Yes, although we were together a very short time, it's as if we had 50 years together. Today my DIL and I are going to the local Farmers Market in Beloit, WI. and then out to breakfast.Can't wait to have her and me time!! Well, I am going out on their deck which borders a golf course, and enjoy the birds chirpping and early morning quietness. Will check in later. TP'ers are the BEST!!!!!! :wink:
> ...


 :wink:  ;-) Thanks


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Kate B.--thanks so much! Yes, although we were together a very short time, it's as if we had 50 years together. Today my DIL and I are going to the local Farmers Market in Beloit, WI. and then out to breakfast.Can't wait to have her and me time!! Well, I am going out on their deck which borders a golf course, and enjoy the birds chirpping and early morning quietness. Will check in later. TP'ers are the BEST!!!!!! :wink:
> ...


 :wink:  We had a wonderful life together! I can only remind everyone to tell those you love--tell them you love them and show it. That's what made Fred so special-he was a man that everyone liked and was comfortable around because he showed love and care to everyone. His Son and DIL are like him. I am blessed!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> ...


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for all the birthday wishes!! I went to mass this morning and spent the afternoon with my Mom and Dad. We watched a Gaither Homecoming video called Amazing Grace. All the old hymns of the faith. Then birthday cake! Mom and Dad gave me the video for my birthday. I am so fortunate to live in the same town as my parents because we get to have all our celebrations together. 
My siblings and the grandchildren all live too far away. We are trying for a Christmas get together with everyone this year. It is difficult when everyone works. There are only two of their grandkids that dont work yet as they are still in school. And everyone else works. 
I have not read all the pages of postings yet. Joe, are you not even able to have a little white bread without margerine/butter on it? It is a drastic diet change but then, I remember my one nursing instructor started out her very first class with us by saying that "Humans are the most resilient creatures on earth because we have learned to adapt to our environment and our needs." We can adapt and you will too! 
Safe moving Poledra!! You know we move with you, right? The Tea Party travels to where ever all of us are!! I have always found that the boxes multiply on the journey to where I am moving to. 
I am off to bed now as I have had a very long day!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Hi Dave!! The receipes sound good, but right now I have no appetite for any food. Sorry I have not been able to get back on TP for a while. i miss ALL my Friends. I miss getting on and chatting with everyone. Not sure how long I can stay on tonight. I'll try tomorrow, I'm so sleepy. Can't sleep much since Fred's passing.
> ...


 :wink: Thanks for your kind words. someone on here told me to keep a piece of Fred's clothing or something close. Well I took their advise and kept one of Fred's summer robes. I put it beside me at night and curl up nex to my spare pillow. Fred and I always held each other when we went to sleep, so it does help. Whoever suggested that Thanks so much-it has been a comfort. I love TP. Dave thanks for overseeing and keeping the TP going. It is so needed.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> How is everyone? I just read as much as I can and you are all busy and seem happy. I am so much better everyday. I love the comment the dogs will meet on the "Rainbow Bridge" and they all will be waiting for us when we go. Loved that feeling put in that statement. Thanks. I am out tomorrow to get some ground turkey to see if I can make a meat loaf out of it. I am eating Boca Burgers from the store (veggie burgers frozen) and they are good but want some alternatives. I have to quick boil the tomatoes to peel them as I can not digest the peelings. Grapes are a loss I guess. But, I am looking forward to a new way of eating. I gave all my wine and sodas away last night. I going to get a large food processor with all the gift certificates I got from family at Costco. I need to go and get laundry finished. Oh, I gave my bread machine away too as I can not have bread anymore. Lots of changes. take care kiddies.
> 
> joe p


 :| Joe sorry to hear of your loss. Pets are like our best frineds.I too, have changed a lot of my eating habits, Glad it is summer-pleanty of salads, fresh vegatables and fruit. Hope to keep losing.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer.
> 
> tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


 :wink: Be careful driving. Good Byes are so hard. May the Lord bless you, may HIS face shine down upon you, and give youpeace......


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

If you have a piece of clothing from Fred that is wool, or close to it, make a bear. I have a bear wip from wool pants that belonged to my niece. She was my sisters oldest daughter that passed from cancer.

:wink: Thanks for your kind words. someone on here told me to keep a piece of Fred's clothing or something close. Well I took their advise and kept one of Fred's summer robes. I put it beside me at night and curl up nex to my spare pillow. Fred and I always held each other when we went to sleep, so it does help. Whoever suggested that Thanks so much-it has been a comfort. I love TP. Dave thanks for overseeing and keeping the TP going. It is so needed.[/quote]


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Joe, I am so sorry to hear about Duffy. Glad you are able to advance your diet some. Your taste buds will adapt to new way of eating.
> 
> Poledra, hope your move will be safe and your life will be changed for the better.
> 
> ...


 :wink:  Bulldog we are all here for you, and each other. No one should be upset when we share our needs and issues we all deal with.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I love Gaither Homecoming Music. I was raised on Southern Gospel Music. We used several songs in Fred's celebration service. Fred and I actually visited thier studios in Anderson, In a couple of years ago.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I will undergo back surgery Monday the 25th. I know I shouldn't be talking about any of my health issues here (good way to lose friends) but really would like your prayers. They are extending the fusion of L4&5 to include L3&4. Will be lengthening rods and screws. I am scared as it was painful the first time and not looking forward to doing it again. Pain management, physical therapy, and steroids have all failed. I will be offline for a while.


I am happy to listen as I know it helps to talk. Especially when you are scared you need the comfort of others. I will be sending thoughts for a pain free procedure and fast recovery.

LesleighAnne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - what is a tarantula?

sam


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has been receiving the injections for many years and it is getting very difficult for him to see. Special glasses that magnify do help for some situations. He holds a magnifying glass up to the computer screen. 
We applied thru the State Library System for access to the National Library (and the state) to download talking books. They provide a special player. Wont play on other types. No costs...this is a service paid from our taxes. Has been a real life saver because if he didnt have the talking books his quality of like would really be so down and sad. I downloaded the form and his doctor signed...sent in...easy. The State workers have been so patient with sorting out the how tos when we have had any issues. Instructions are provided online....once you are given a name/password access. If you have someone in your family that could use this service please contact the Library and/or State Library.....look up in phone book under State Offices. Avalon37...hope your sister can use this.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer.
> 
> tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


Good luck and safe travels. 
Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - what is a tarantula?
> 
> sam


It's a great big knitted spider, Sam. Not as hairy as a real live one, but close (I hope to make another but have to find the right yarn).


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I will undergo back surgery Monday the 25th. I know I shouldn't be talking about any of my health issues here (good way to lose friends) but really would like your prayers. They are extending the fusion of L4&5 to include L3&4. Will be lengthening rods and screws. I am scared as it was painful the first time and not looking forward to doing it again. Pain management, physical therapy, and steroids have all failed. I will be offline for a while.


Prayers coming your way for successful surgery. When you are up to it, let us know how you are doing.

Flockie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i feel like a dunce - thought it was something to wear that i had never heard of. you could always use eyelash yarn along with the regular yarn to make it hairy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - what is a tarantula?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bulldog - hope to hear from you real soon - that will mean you sailed through this surgery with no problems. sending you lotx of positive energy.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i feel like a dunce - thought it was something to wear that i had never heard of. you could always use eyelash yarn along with the regular yarn to make it hairy.
> 
> sam


Hey, don't worry about it--I've heard things called by names and figured they were one thing when they weren't...when I first heard about cocoons (the baby sacks), I was very confused until I saw one.

Good suggestion about the eyelash--if it's too long a hair, I could trim it, I think...and there may be some in my stash, too. Must write myself a note to look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Darowill! have you come across 'Tiger's Candy' ? It is an old favourite of ours, from 'Diet for a small Planet'
> 
> blend together:
> 1/2 cup peanut butter
> ...


You know, my adolescence was eons ago but I remember having this when I was a teen. I think I'll make this with my granddau next week! Thank you![/quote]

they just seem to fill the 'spot'!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren that sounds absolutely delicious! Will have to look for some large zuchinnis and try this one. 


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - how does one stuff a zuchinni with meatloaf?
> ...


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Joe, I'm sorry about Duffy. I have a 17 year old and I am afraid her time is coming. It is so hard to lose such wonderful friends. Been through it a few times with my cats, one the best friend I ever had, they were all in their teens.
Having a great visit in Bend. We went camping in the mountains and had a thunder storm. I have never heard such loud thunder!!!
I met two KPers and had a great visit.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 22nd June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_, a place for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches in a _Virtual Drawing Room_, or a martini and olives if you prefer, see below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Okay - good morning fellow KPers. Just read or rather skimmed all of the posts. I need to pat myself on the back. Was supposed to go to the movies last nite with a new friend whom I met here in my complex. But she called saying she couldn't make it. At first all my negative thoughts came back and I got depressed, angry, blah blah blah. And then I was able to pull myself up and I went by myself. Saw "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Loved it. Right up my alley.
> ...


Can take a pix,but for some reason only a few of the pix will download into the computer and then it stops downloading. I can put something on the printer screen and scan, but its won't show the whole thing. I'll find it on ravelry and figure out how to get the link.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, not sure if this will work. First attempt.

http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/wp-content/uploads/pattern-pdfs/SEV_EN_CIRCLE.pdf


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Okay, not sure if this will work. First attempt.
> 
> http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/wp-content/uploads/pattern-pdfs/SEV_EN_CIRCLE.pdf


Thank you for the link Dori Sage

It is a very unusal concept for a scarf but looks absolutely wonderful. Another one for the must do list.

LesleighAnne


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is Sat eve 2009 and all day has been very difficult for me to accomplish anything as both my legs feel like stilts and hurt like the devil. I am thinking of taking more medicine soon and calling it a day. My friend came in and did some more work today cleaning and doing the things I have only contemplated doing. 
Joe: After looking up the recommendations of the National
Health Clearing House for digestive diseases, it appears that you have some misconceptions re: diet for diverticulosis and diverticulitis. The diet recommended post recovery from flare is a high fiber diet and includes whole wheat bread, beans vegetables, fruits even those including some seeds. Do you perhaps also have celiac disease as these are those that eliminate milk products and bread and wheat or grain products. Consult your physician and a nutritionist as recent discoveries have altered how these diseases are treated. You may be pursuing an overly restrictive diet in the long term as the recommendations you mentioned are more for the acute period.
Once a very bland diet was recommende for all digestive diseases and totally opposites are now the current recommendations. Take heart once you have more information you may be surprised what you can eat without aggrivating episodes of pain. It was the infection which resulted in the severe pain and limitations. Once this is resolved a more liberal diet may usually be pursued and may actually be advantageous. I myself find that probiotics and yogurt, kefir and such products speed healing and reestablishment of normal flora and function more readily.
My prayers and best wishes for your speedy recovery.
For those of you who are concerned Hobo remains at large.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is Sat eve 2009 and all day has been very difficult for me to accomplish anything as both my legs feel like stilts and hurt like the devil. I am thinking of taking more medicine soon and calling it a day. My friend came in and did some more work today cleaning and doing the things I have only contemplated doing.
> Joe: After looking up the recommendations of the National
> Health Clearing House for digestive diseases, it appears that you have some misconceptions re: diet for diverticulosis and diverticulitis. The diet recommended post recovery from flare is a high fiber diet and includes whole wheat bread, beans vegetables, fruits even those including some seeds. Do you perhaps also have celiac disease as these are those that eliminate milk products and bread and wheat or grain products. Consult your physician and a nutritionist as recent discoveries have altered how these diseases are treated. You may be pursuing an overly restrictive diet in the long term as the recommendations you mentioned are more for the acute period.
> Once a very bland diet was recommende for all digestive diseases and totally opposites are now the current recommendations. Take heart once you have more information you may be surprised what you can eat without aggrivating episodes of pain. It was the infection which resulted in the severe pain and limitations. Once this is resolved a more liberal diet may usually be pursued and may actually be advantageous. I myself find that probiotics and yogurt, kefir and such products speed healing and reestablishment of normal flora and function more readily.
> ...


I hope this bout of health problems is resolved soon! I know how much you enjoy your tai chi. It is great you have a friend to help a bit with the housework, until you get more on top of things. I am sorry to hear that Hobo is still out and about, is there any chance you can find another more dependable companion? Ringo and I are learning how to use his new 'gentle leader' harness. It should make it more possible to get out and about with him. I have quite a bit of learning to do to get it right!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Just finished summer flies shawl. Friend came over and would like me to knit one for her. She would buy the yarn. How much should I charge? I told her I would have to charge her for the work, because it is alot of work, alot of time and not a thing to do while watching TV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Okay, not sure if this will work. First attempt.
> 
> http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/wp-content/uploads/pattern-pdfs/SEV_EN_CIRCLE.pdf


thanks for this link, Dori, hope to try it when I get through the current WIP's!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Just finished summer flies shawl. Friend came over and would like me to knit one for her. She would buy the yarn. How much should I charge? I told her I would have to charge her for the work, because it is alot of work, alot of time and not a thing to do while watching TV.


I would also like to know how to charge. I am always knitting and crochetering for others and some have offered to pay. For the first time I have said I will take payment as it is an afghan for a queen size bed.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is Sat eve 2009 and all day has been very difficult for me to accomplish anything as both my legs feel like stilts and hurt like the devil. I am thinking of taking more medicine soon and calling it a day. My friend came in and did some more work today cleaning and doing the things I have only contemplated doing.
> Joe: After looking up the recommendations of the National
> Health Clearing House for digestive diseases, it appears that you have some misconceptions re: diet for diverticulosis and diverticulitis. The diet recommended post recovery from flare is a high fiber diet and includes whole wheat bread, beans vegetables, fruits even those including some seeds. Do you perhaps also have celiac disease as these are those that eliminate milk products and bread and wheat or grain products. Consult your physician and a nutritionist as recent discoveries have altered how these diseases are treated. You may be pursuing an overly restrictive diet in the long term as the recommendations you mentioned are more for the acute period.
> Once a very bland diet was recommende for all digestive diseases and totally opposites are now the current recommendations. Take heart once you have more information you may be surprised what you can eat without aggrivating episodes of pain. It was the infection which resulted in the severe pain and limitations. Once this is resolved a more liberal diet may usually be pursued and may actually be advantageous. I myself find that probiotics and yogurt, kefir and such products speed healing and reestablishment of normal flora and function more readily.
> ...


Hi Marlark Marge

I used to work for the Bureau of Statistics and was always amazed at how many things can go wrong with the human body and how the worlds population keeps growing.

I am again amazed by the human body and how the TPer's have digestive problems and you find totally different diets sooth the problem.

LesleighAnne


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

would like to know the going rate also as am in the Beaudesert area and feel it would be the same


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - there are some other "fun furs" that are not as long as eye lash and they come in a multitude of colors.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now i feel like a dunce - thought it was something to wear that i had never heard of. you could always use eyelash yarn along with the regular yarn to make it hairy.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

moreighn said:


> would like to know the going rate also as am in the Beaudesert area and feel it would be the same


Last year I was given $50 for knitting a 2 metre scarf in the snowdrop lace pattern. They bought the yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pam, Hope your mom gets settled in with few problems. 

I think this move will be great. 

Bulldog, of course we care about your health problems, and pray that your surgery goes well and you get relief. 

Well, it turns out that DH's pickup truck won't quite fit on the trailer, the pickup has some issues and won't make than long of a trip driving on it's own, so it's staying here for the time being with my son and his brother is going to ship it to us later. 
I think everything happens for a reason, so now we are putting the car on the trailer and all riding in the moving truck. Poor Buster the big dog will have to lay on the floor but I have a blanket for him and there's a pretty big area so I think he and my feet will be just fine. And now that DH is driving the big truck and I'm a passenger, thank the Lord I didn't pack all my knitting. I kept a project out, just in case. lol...

Well, I started this reply an hour or more ago before DH had the difficulties with the truck, so I'm going to finish the living room floor that's almost done being washed and then I think it may be time to hit the hay. Have a great night/day and thank you all for your good wishes for the trip.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's aweful, Landlords just came over and we said our goodbyes, and I'm in tears, love them so much.
> Oh well, it's not goodbye, we'll be back to visit next summer.
> 
> tomorrow morning we'll be on the road, where'd the time go?


Safe trip Poledra, and the happiest of arrivals!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> sounds like the sort of slugs I have!!!


 Have you folks tried putting out small saucers of beer to get rid of slugs and snails. Just remember not to use your husbands good premium beer! The slugs and snails love beer. I'm not sure how the beer kills them. My husband says that they drown in it but whatever, they die happy![/quote]

It's true--I've seen their little smiles!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - did i miss something somewhere - happy happy day 5mmdpns - and may you have many more.
> ...


Hope it was fantabulous--spring chicken!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I would just like to express my most sincere appreciation for the compassion you have all shown to me. I am truly scared. I know the Lord "has my back", but comforting to know I have friends out there who care and will be praying.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [The first pair I made, for her, I did not get the math quite right, but I am glad I sent them any way, because a week later they had a heavy fall of snow. I had located a pattern on the internet, because the original Mon Tricot pattern has long since vanished, but it did not allow for a 'pick up' at the base of the fingers and thumb, which makes for a much better fit- the hand after all is 3 dimensional not 2 dimensional.
> These gloves are for one of my young Samoan friends- I prefer a fingerless glove, as on average we seldom go below -3 degrees Celsius, 3 degrees C, for most Aucklanders is at freezing point! that would be around 40 degrees fahrenheit- the fingerless ones are really good for an early start on the computer!! i.e., KP time!! [like now]


I read as far as didn't get the maths right and had a fit of the giggles at the possibility of leaving off a finger or adding an extra one! I did though realise even before going on that it would have been in the picking up the stitches but still gave me a good laugh.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is Sat eve 2009 and all day has been very difficult for me to accomplish anything as both my legs feel like stilts and hurt like the devil. I am thinking of taking more medicine soon and calling it a day. My friend came in and did some more work today cleaning and doing the things I have only contemplated doing.
> Joe: After looking up the recommendations of the National
> Health Clearing House for digestive diseases, it appears that you have some misconceptions re: diet for diverticulosis and diverticulitis. The diet recommended post recovery from flare is a high fiber diet and includes whole wheat bread, beans vegetables, fruits even those including some seeds. Do you perhaps also have celiac disease as these are those that eliminate milk products and bread and wheat or grain products. Consult your physician and a nutritionist as recent discoveries have altered how these diseases are treated. You may be pursuing an overly restrictive diet in the long term as the recommendations you mentioned are more for the acute period.
> Once a very bland diet was recommende for all digestive diseases and totally opposites are now the current recommendations. Take heart once you have more information you may be surprised what you can eat without aggrivating episodes of pain. It was the infection which resulted in the severe pain and limitations. Once this is resolved a more liberal diet may usually be pursued and may actually be advantageous. I myself find that probiotics and yogurt, kefir and such products speed healing and reestablishment of normal flora and function more readily.
> ...


Marge --you have confirmed what I had read regarding diverticular flare-ups. I don't know if Joe has ever eaten yogurt but I find that the body craves what it needs for healing and it would be a very good idea to try it. Joe, if you do, make sure you buy the kind with live bacillus.
Marge, I'm sorry about Hobo--I guess it's good you've been able to come to terms with his quirks, but you deserve a more devoted and dependable companion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > [The first pair I made, for her, I did not get the math quite right, but I am glad I sent them any way, because a week later they had a heavy fall of snow. I had located a pattern on the internet, because the original Mon Tricot pattern has long since vanished, but it did not allow for a 'pick up' at the base of the fingers and thumb, which makes for a much better fit- the hand after all is 3 dimensional not 2 dimensional.
> ...


Glad to have given you a laugh!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After about 10 pages i will try and remember what I read!
Poledera- hope the move goes well and that you can settle in well when ypu arrive. Moving is a big pain.
Bulldog- hope the surgery f=goes well and if=s effective this time. 
Marge- maybe it is good that Hobo has chosen now to disappear agian- maybe you wouldn't be up to managing him (or being managed by him). Do hope you pick up soon.
5mmdpns- happy birthday. Just put on one of the Gaither DVDs to listen to while I 'work' on the computer and then hopefully gat some knitting done. 

I guess the papers here will be full of Black Caviar. Yesterdays headline was Black Caviar versus the rest of the world. So what they will say now she has won I don't know. On the radio they are talking of her retiring- I guess she must be thrilled to have won in front of the queen! She does have an amazing record though, 22 wins (I don't think she has lost a race yet and if she has it was before this amazing run started).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Goodness,,,, just did a quick skim and see I really need to go back and read everything..... I gleaned that Joe P. is suffering diverticulitis,,,,, my friend just called this evening with same problem....... 
Duffy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge..... We just put Motley to sleep at 3:30 this afternoon, after a long hard week for us all....... 
Sounds like Pam's mom may be in a new facility and I'm very interested in that, since mom will eventually have to consider same...... Good to hear there is a new BF in the picture...... 

Polendra is off on new adventure in living.... always hard to say goodbye, but nice to have new opportunities..... 

Must go back and see what is up with Bulldog..... Of course, we want everyone healthy. Ah, back surgery..... Not fun, but will be well worth it if it solves the problem. A bad back can be so restrictive and painful. I'll be sending lots of healing thoughts your way......

Checked in with pulmonologist yesterday and was glad to have him say that he did not think I had COPD, allergies, lung damage,return of cancer, bronchitis, etc. etc..... but he says he needs a closer look at trach, etc.... and so I will be having a bronchoscope next Friday..... GP gave me a new drug to combat some of the side efffects I'm having and a whopping dose of Xanax to knock me out the next ten days.... Think I scared her with a mini meltdown Wed..... It is hot here - I'm babysitting neighbor's dog and have pretty much decided to just hide from the world, hibernate and do lots of reading and knitting and cleaning of studio.... A little down time is in order.....  

Glad to see Sam has computer back..... Glad to see Dori is getting out and doing her own thing....... I'm off to bed. Hope you all have a great week-end and a fantastic week....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver your week sounds like your week has been almost too much for you- wondered what was happening from a comment you made on another posting. Motley is the 3rd to go where all good pets go. It may be time for some down time, it sure has its place. Sleep well and hope you wake up feeling brighter


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am so


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Goodness,,,, just did a quick skim and see I really need to go back and read everything..... I gleaned that Joe P. is suffering diverticulitis,,,,, my friend just called this evening with same problem.......
> Duffy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge..... We just put Motley to sleep at 3:30 this afternoon, after a long hard week for us all.......
> Sounds like Pam's mom may be in a new facility and I'm very interested in that, since mom will eventually have to consider same...... Good to hear there is a new BF in the picture......
> Forgive me for double posting. Have drugs onboard to help me get throught the pain for now. I am so sorry to hear of Motleys passing. As you know I went through the same with Mac. He was my heart and always will be. We adopted two calicos that would have been put down. I love them dearly, but not like Mac.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamwaver, I have tried twice to respond to your post. Bear in mind I am on drugs to see me through the pain and it is five a.m.
I am so very sorry to hear of Motley's passing. I know how much you loved him. Hurt when I lost my Mac. We adopted two calicos that would have been put down if we had not got them. I love them so very much, but they are different in their personalities and not my Mac.
Sounds like you have been through a trying week with your own health issues.
Rest dear one. We all have to retreat sometimes to be refreshed in soul, body, and mind. There is lots to read out there and you have such a talent with your knitting. Everything you have shown us is to be admired. So look for a pattern to something fun and thoughtless to make right now.Everyone on KP and TP loves and admires Dreameaver (Jynx)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver, sounds like you deserve a good meltdown and hide. We all need one or the other (or both) once in a while. 
Relax and take it easy, sorry about Motley, it makes things tough when we have to make those choices. 

Well, we are leaving in a couple hours, I'm going back to bed to get a little more sleep, woke up starving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For tea tonight we had Pork,Bean and leek ragu. Dellcious thanks Dave. Served it with potatoes, broccoli and cabbage. Enough for tomorrow night- that the great thing of only 2 in the house most meals last two nights.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol:
> The sandwiches sound wonderful.. I have to admit I have made a banana and bacon sandwich before.. I am not a huge fan of peanut butter except in cookies. The pork and apple sounds wonderful.. will try this on Daniel this Sunday.. I'm sure he will love it! Which reminds me I have to hide the bacon in the freezer again. We received a gift of 20 lbs of bacon.. all different kinds..buffalo, elk, beef, applewood smoked (my favorite), I don't remember what all is in the freezer.. but we are really enjoying it! ;-)
> I am walking a bit now, it's a bit painful but as they say, no pain, no gain :-( I hope to be able to drive again soon. We had to call an ambulance for Mom this afternoon, she fell in the bathroom and hit her head on the bathtub, had pain in her hip (had hip replacement 5 yrs ago) Cindi rushed home and we followed the ambulance, ct scan showed the head is fine, some swelling but no cracks in the skull, (told her she was hard headed!) :wink: Xrays were negative, but did put a brace on her knee and ankle, minor sprain. She is safely back in her own bed, new pain pills and strict orders to not get up without assistance!!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day..
> Marianne


Sorry to hear about your mom. Hope all is well. We will be moving to FL and taking my mom and probably my hubby's dad with us. I'm hoping we can make their "golden years" a little more golden! Will be moving to a ranch style home so as not to have any steps for them. Nice to know there are other families that take care of their elderly. All too many elderly are in homes that don't need to be. Thanks for what you do!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Dreamweaver--sounds like you and I need to start our day with a smile--one that warms the heart of others. It isn't always easy at times, but if we do before you know it the "blues" have left. Yesterday, I had to be good to myself. I needed to go to our condo and go thru more things. I decided to make time for "me" time with my DIL. We had a very relazing day. Fred's Son and GS went to the White Sox's game in Chicago. That was his father's Day gift from his son. My DIL made a wonderful green salad and grilled burgers. My GD had her roommate from college here this weekend. Lots of young people here yesterday. We laughed and was able to share a bit of "senior wisdom" which they ask for. All in all a great day. Still missed my dear Fred, but he would have been pleased. Hope for you this week a restored sense of life, laughter, and Joy.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dreamwaver, I have tried twice to respond to your post. Bear in mind I am on drugs to see me through the pain and it is five a.m.
> I am so very sorry to hear of Motley's passing. I know how much you loved him. Hurt when I lost my Mac. We adopted two calicos that would have been put down if we had not got them. I love them so very much, but they are different in their personalities and not my Mac.
> Sounds like you have been through a trying week with your own health issues.
> Rest dear one. We all have to retreat sometimes to be refreshed in soul, body, and mind. There is lots to read out there and you have such a talent with your knitting. Everything you have shown us is to be admired. So look for a pattern to something fun and thoughtless to make right now.Everyone on KP and TP loves and admires Dreameaver (Jynx)


 :wink:  I agree!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the napkin ring...I have to get to a store and get more yarn!! I'm out of all the good colors I had in my stash.. bummer, but I will suffer through and buy more stash!! ;-) :lol:
> ...


 :thumbup: :wink: You are a Jewel to think of your mom and dad's needs with your move. To show love and care, which the elderly need so desparately bad. To take this time out of your own lives to give them love and care is admirable. May you be richly blessed by having them in your life during these golden years. Blessings to you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just spent the last hour reading 11 pages of TP posts! Better day here today, but keep fanning Daralene we need more of your heat here! Dori, good for you going to the film by yourself, and I'm glad you're having company today. Joe, glad to hear you're on the mend, and Bulldog hope your op goes well next week, I'll be thinking of you. Dreamweaver, you've had a harried week by the sounds of things and I'm so sorry to hear about Motley. Take care of yourself. Bon Voyage, Poledra, look forward to hearing about your new home.
I read on KP before that someone thought you should charge materials x 3 for making something for someone else.
Off to make my lunch now, check in later.
Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy
I taught myself years ago said:


> Myfanwy, excuse my ignorance, but what are skivvies? The only 'skivvy' that I know means a drudge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy
> I taught myself years ago said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I know you are on the road by now.. sorry was unable to be back online yesterday... safe travels and God Speed.. prayers are with you for safe journey. We will all await news of your safe arrival!!! :-D


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Joe, I am so sorry to hear about Duffy. Glad you are able to advance your diet some. Your taste buds will adapt to new way of eating.
> 
> Poledra, hope your move will be safe and your life will be changed for the better.
> 
> ...


Bulldog.. if you or anyone looses friends over health issues.. then they were not friends to begin with!!!!! :evil: Sorry, just a sore spot with me. I will keep you in my prayers also the staff that will be giving you the care and treatments. Please PM if you would like to vent or just chat. Take care my friend.. Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Okay, not sure if this will work. First attempt.
> 
> http://www.kirstenjohnstone.com/wp-content/uploads/pattern-pdfs/SEV_EN_CIRCLE.pdf


Dori, LOVE this thank you so much.. looks like another I'll have to make up for a Christmas gift.. Oh so need to start online shopping for yarns... hoped a friend would find yarns I had on a list while she was in Atlanta yesterday, but, came home empty handed, she wasn't able to get to the LYS before they closed. Her meeting went to late in the evening. I should be able to drive next week.. (crossing fingers and saying extra prayers) it's terrible that my stash of favorite yarns depleted so quickly!! Really have to hit some good sales to restock. ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening TP friends!! Mom is resting comfortably, new pain meds are WONDERFUL!! I think she is resting better than she has in months. 
I love my new doctor.. for the first time in months I am able to sit, stand and walk without fear and pain. The leg still has pain but not as before, will have to use a cane when out and about, just for stability as the leg does get tired easily. Thanks to all for the prayers they are/have been answered and I am so very grateful. 
Mom did ask me to check into the local nursing homes, of course I got very upset, she is worried that she is causing those that care for her too much pain and stress on their bodies. We all agree that she is a bit heavy but nursing home is not an option for us, at least not at this time. I have nothing against homes and I do understand the need for them.. I just remember doing volunteer work at a home and how lonely some were there and the staff was more or less indifferent to the patients when the families were not around. As long as I am able I pray that I can provide the care and needs that Mom requires.. I am fortunate that I do not have to work or care for a family as so many others do.. I am just a daughter that didn't have my Mom when I was young child and I have her now and will give her the best of care as long as I am able


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had always thought that skivvies were underwear, especially military issue.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


It is very frustrating that this site simply refuses to accept a picture. Sometimes my computer has tried for almost an hour to get a picture on. That little circle just keeps turning.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!!!!

I wish you a great day and have lots of fun!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> I wish you a great day and have lots of fun!!


Thank you Strawberry. And in turn I still wish and pray for your good health, also for any others who are needing prayers for well-being!

Joe, follow what your doctor and dietician says for your own particular healings of your intestinal problems. There is simply too much stuff that can either steer you right or wrong. Health is a very individual equation. ;-)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Bulldog.. if you or anyone looses friends over health issues.. then they were not friends to begin with!!!!! :evil: Sorry, just a sore spot with me. I will keep you in my prayers also the staff that will be giving you the care and treatments. Please PM if you would like to vent or just chat. Take care my friend.. Marianne
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks doris - mil huh - my mother-in-law gave me nothing but grief. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Some MILs are like that, Sam! Mine was like that occasionally! She'd announce she was coming to visit (invited or not), which always caused a disruption in our plans. Oh, well!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Thanks for your kind words. someone on here told me to keep a piece of Fred's clothing or something close. Well I took their advise and kept one of Fred's summer robes. I put it beside me at night and curl up nex to my spare pillow. Fred and I always held each other when we went to sleep, so it does help. Whoever suggested that Thanks so much-it has been a comfort. I love TP. Dave thanks for overseeing and keeping the TP going. It is so needed.


Carol, if it isn't too late and you still have some of Fred's clothes, I've read about making quilts out of a person's clothing. Perhaps you could find someone online who does this. That would be a marvelous way to remember him!!


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! Frankly, I think I'm being selfish by wanting them with me and my family. I get to have the memories when all is said and done. Plus, we get to host all the family parties since we will have all the guests living with us!!! LOL Seriously, we are the lucky ones! Thanks for your kind words. Be well.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


I would be more than happy and proud to do that for you, Carol. I am in the process of moving, but could accomplish it after the "dust settles". The only thing I would need would be for you to pay the postage back and forth. You can PM me if you want to take me up on the offer. Be well and know that you need to go through the grieving process - don't try to cheat yourself of that, it is important.
Nancy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I ate poached eggs this morning and a container of Activa yogurt. I have herbed tea for beverage now. I am listening to all of you and you have very good comments and I definitly follow my dr.'s dietary plans. I had a pretty good day yesterday.

I will pick Mother up today and I will shop at the grocer with her and take her for a drive. I plan to come home and continue the knitting and other things. 

joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Bulldog said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I ate poached eggs this morning and a container of Activa yogurt. I have herbed tea for beverage now. I am listening to all of you and you have very good comments and I definitly follow my dr.'s dietary plans. I had a pretty good day yesterday.
> 
> I will pick Mother up today and I will shop at the grocer with her and take her for a drive. I plan to come home and continue the knitting and other things.
> 
> joe p


I love iced chamomile tea. It does taste great. One tea bag in a tea pot, steep, and then add to a jug of water placed in the fridge. The camomile tea (not sure of the spelling so did it both ways) is calming and soothing to any indigestive problems.

It is doubly difficult for you considering your diabetes and etc. So glad that something is working for you!!  Hugs and smiles make a day go better!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Jynx, so sorry about Motely, I'm sure we all feel we knew him. He's been a faithful/delightful companion to you with so much personality. I think we'll all miss him. Also sending positive energy re: your trach probs. As, I've said before, you're one of my heros on KP, and I wish you nothing but the best. Definitely some "me time" is in order right now!


Dreamweaver said:


> Goodness,,,, just did a quick skim and see I really need to go back and read everything..... I gleaned that Joe P. is suffering diverticulitis,,,,, my friend just called this evening with same problem.......
> Duffy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge..... We just put Motley to sleep at 3:30 this afternoon, after a long hard week for us all.......
> Sounds like Pam's mom may be in a new facility and I'm very interested in that, since mom will eventually have to consider same...... Good to hear there is a new BF in the picture......
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
Marianne, my Mom suffered her most severe stroke in 2007. When I got to the ICU, I was told she had irreparable damage to her kidneys and that her dymentia could not be reversed. I got and ambulance and had her brought to my house. I cared for her for eight months with the help of hospice to endure that I had a Doctor on board. She passed away on June 4th of 2007. It was during this time that I ruptured the disc between L4&5. My doctore did a fusion here after we got no response with pain medicine, steroids, or physical therapy.
My DH had a triple bypass Jan of 2011 and fifteen months later had to have surgery for Osteomylitis. His doctor opened his incison, removed four wires, cleaned out dead bone and infection, put a wound vac in and sent him home with home health to recover. They cultured the bone and tissue and it grew out MRSA. I guess I herniated this disc during his recovery. I have been taking on the things he normally does. I started having severe pain down the front of my right leg, then severe pain down the back of my left leg. Tried pain management, steroids, and physical therapy to no avail again. My doctor said in a his years of practice, he had never seen one with bilateral involvement and that surgery is going to be my only option. He graduated from Stanford and did his residency at Johns Hopkins and I trust him. He had told me this surgery will be more painful as he will have to lengthen screws and rods. My big concern is that and getting home as quickly as possible as DH is still not well. I don't want him overdoing because of me. 
So my dear friends, you see why I so desperately want your prayers for tomorrow and this week. I love you all, Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgive me for all they typos.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Nancy, that is so nice of you to make an offer. There must be a lot of work involved!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Good luck, darlin'. Sending positive energy. Don't know if it will help, but maybe you could try some sort of meditation, to help you get over your fear. Fear can greatly hamper your recovery. Let's hope it isn't as horrible as you think, and just know we're all here for you, as we were during your DH's issues.


Bulldog said:


> I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
> Marianne, my Mom suffered her most severe stroke in 2007. When I got to the ICU, I was told she had irreparable damage to her kidneys and that her dymentia could not be reversed. I got and ambulance and had her brought to my house. I cared for her for eight months with the help of hospice to endure that I had a Doctor on board. She passed away on June 4th of 2007. It was during this time that I ruptured the disc between L4&5. My doctore did a fusion here after we got no response with pain medicine, steroids, or physical therapy.
> My DH had a triple bypass Jan of 2011 and fifteen months later had to have surgery for Osteomylitis. His doctor opened his incison, removed four wires, cleaned out dead bone and infection, put a wound vac in and sent him home with home health to recover. They cultured the bone and tissue and it grew out MRSA. I guess I herniated this disc during his recovery. I have been taking on the things he normally does. I started having severe pain down the front of my right leg, then severe pain down the back of my left leg. Tried pain management, steroids, and physical therapy to no avail again. My doctor said in a his years of practice, he had never seen one with bilateral involvement and that surgery is going to be my only option. He graduated from Stanford and did his residency at Johns Hopkins and I trust him. He had told me this surgery will be more painful as he will have to lengthen screws and rods. My big concern is that and getting home as quickly as possible as DH is still not well. I don't want him overdoing because of me.
> So my dear friends, you see why I so desperately want your prayers for tomorrow and this week. I love you all, Betty


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog, you will be in my prayers also! It's prayers that brought my DH through heart surgery last year, I'm sure. Be brave!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had always thought that skivvies were underwear, especially military issue.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I had always thought that skivvies were underwear, especially military issue.
> ...


well we are an ocean away from anywhere!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
> Marianne, my Mom suffered her most severe stroke in 2007. When I got to the ICU, I was told she had irreparable damage to her kidneys and that her dymentia could not be reversed. I got and ambulance and had her brought to my house. I cared for her for eight months with the help of hospice to endure that I had a Doctor on board. She passed away on June 4th of 2007. It was during this time that I ruptured the disc between L4&5. My doctore did a fusion here after we got no response with pain medicine, steroids, or physical therapy.
> My DH had a triple bypass Jan of 2011 and fifteen months later had to have surgery for Osteomylitis. His doctor opened his incison, removed four wires, cleaned out dead bone and infection, put a wound vac in and sent him home with home health to recover. They cultured the bone and tissue and it grew out MRSA. I guess I herniated this disc during his recovery. I have been taking on the things he normally does. I started having severe pain down the front of my right leg, then severe pain down the back of my left leg. Tried pain management, steroids, and physical therapy to no avail again. My doctor said in a his years of practice, he had never seen one with bilateral involvement and that surgery is going to be my only option. He graduated from Stanford and did his residency at Johns Hopkins and I trust him. He had told me this surgery will be more painful as he will have to lengthen screws and rods. My big concern is that and getting home as quickly as possible as DH is still not well. I don't want him overdoing because of me.
> So my dear friends, you see why I so desperately want your prayers for tomorrow and this week. I love you all, Betty


Hang in there Betty. Ipray things get better for you. Try to relax (easy for me to say). I think we all heal better, faster when we can relax. Prayers are with you.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

First thing on Google:

Dictionary
Search Results

skiv·vy

noun&#8195;/&#712;skiv&#275;/&#8195;
skivvies, plural
Underwear, esp. a set consisting of undershirt and underpants, or just the underpants

A lightweight high-necked, long-sleeved garment

An undershirt or T-shirt

A low-ranking female domestic servant

A person doing work that is poorly paid and considered menial

verb&#8195;/&#712;skiv&#275;/&#8195;
skivvied, past participle;&#8195;skivvied, past tense;&#8195;skivvies, 3rd person singular present;&#8195;skivvying, present participle
Do menial household tasks; work as a skivvy


Web definitions
a female domestic servant who does all kinds of menial work
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

(skivvies) men's underwear consisting of cotton T-shirt and shorts
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

(Skivvies) Undergarments or underwear are clothes worn under other clothes, often next to the skin. They keep outer garments from being soiled by perspiration, urine, semen, feces, and other discharges; shape the body; and provide support for parts of it. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skivvies

(SKIVVIES) underwear consisting of a shirt and shorts, as derived from a knit "skivvy" shirt; sometimes expressed as "skivvy suit", probably by association with "birthday suit"; also called "smalls" or "u-trou" / "u-trau". See T-SHIRT, SINGLET, CIVVIES, DRESS. ...
combat.ws/S4/MILTERMS/MT-S.HTM

(Skivvies) Originally a trademarked term used in the mens undergarment industry. Now in the common vernacular, used to mean any form of male underwear.
www.vintageskivvies.com/pages/archives/glossary/s-z.html

v. 1. To do menial tasks, as in, ``You don't expect me to skivvy for you, do you?'' It may also be used as a noun to refer to one who does menial tasks (e.g. a kind of maid).
website.lineone.net/~danielwelch/dictukus.htm

turtleneck shirt, typically worn as an undergarment in cool weather and usually made of cotton or a cotton blend. A turtleneck sweater would be classified as a "jumper." The Australian Oxford lists skivvy as U.S. and Australian usage: "thin, high-necked, long-sleeved garment. ...
www.stensrude.com/Oz.html

high-necked top (a turtleneck)
dcc.squiz.net.nz/services/newcomer/new-zealand-slang

Nana J, observe the last line!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> First thing on Google:
> 
> Dictionary
> Search Results
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: new one on me!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw the daughter at church this morning. She has her arm in a sling with about 20 staples-her right hand of course. She said that she's found out just how right handed she is.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Forgive me for all they typos.


Oh sweet Betty, what typos???? had tears in my eyes and in my heart.. have put a call through to our Minister and she will have you and your DH in the church prayers and prayer chain. Take care my friend.. concentrate on your healing.. don't rush it, will only cause you more problems if YOU don't take time to heal yourself! 
Marianne


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

what a race in Valencia...It is 10:55 am here in Oregon. Raikkonen second but Spain is celebrating with their own ....Alonso. Dave how late is it in London?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Goodness,,,, just did a quick skim and see I really need to go back and read everything..... I gleaned that Joe P. is suffering diverticulitis,,,,, my friend just called this evening with same problem.......
> Duffy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge..... We just put Motley to sleep at 3:30 this afternoon, after a long hard week for us all.......
> Sounds like Pam's mom may be in a new facility and I'm very interested in that, since mom will eventually have to consider same...... Good to hear there is a new BF in the picture......
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Carol..I can hear your healing while reading this weekends TP. It is inside of you and now coming out because so many have supported you with good thoughts and wishes. Thoughts and prayers will do it!!!
*****************************************
[/quote
Thanks Marilyn-- My strength only comes the God above. It was God's work that brought Fred and I together, and it will be HIM who gets me thru this time. HE uses friends, family, memories to help me heal. don't get me wrong--it is the most hardest thing I have EVER went thru-the pain is so intense sometimes-but then a friend will call, or a family member, or someone will say something that brings me peace. the care and concern of the TP'ers help me just to keep pressing onward. THANKS AGAIN TO EACH AND EVERY ONE!!![/quote]


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgive me for all they typos.


Prayers and good tidings coming your way - don't fret, all will go well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gingerwitch...will beer work on the *whatever* is eating my Rhodie leaves? I purchased ...suggested by nursery.....something like a slug killer but leaves still show cuttings. This year the Rhododendrons have an abundance of blooms...guess they love all the extra rain. June has been wet!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
> Marianne, my Mom suffered her most severe stroke in 2007. When I got to the ICU, I was told she had irreparable damage to her kidneys and that her dymentia could not be reversed. I got and ambulance and had her brought to my house. I cared for her for eight months with the help of hospice to endure that I had a Doctor on board. She passed away on June 4th of 2007. It was during this time that I ruptured the disc between L4&5. My doctore did a fusion here after we got no response with pain medicine, steroids, or physical therapy.
> My DH had a triple bypass Jan of 2011 and fifteen months later had to have surgery for Osteomylitis. His doctor opened his incison, removed four wires, cleaned out dead bone and infection, put a wound vac in and sent him home with home health to recover. They cultured the bone and tissue and it grew out MRSA. I guess I herniated this disc during his recovery. I have been taking on the things he normally does. I started having severe pain down the front of my right leg, then severe pain down the back of my left leg. Tried pain management, steroids, and physical therapy to no avail again. My doctor said in a his years of practice, he had never seen one with bilateral involvement and that surgery is going to be my only option. He graduated from Stanford and did his residency at Johns Hopkins and I trust him. He had told me this surgery will be more painful as he will have to lengthen screws and rods. My big concern is that and getting home as quickly as possible as DH is still not well. I don't want him overdoing because of me.
> So my dear friends, you see why I so desperately want your prayers for tomorrow and this week. I love you all, Betty


Betty you are in my prayers as well.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
> ...


Who is going to look out for you overdoing? You can't run home from a back surgery and go right back into hard work. Is there anybody to come and stay with the two of you? Or a home health aide who comes in twice a day to help with baths, food, getting up and down? I'd say you both qualify for help. Take care . . .


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, my mom is in the same place, just moved upstairs. After 1 day, she hates it! I think it will get better, but for right now, she still misses being downstairs.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver, so sorry to hear about Motley. Do hope the further testing you need goes well. Take Care, you are in my prayers.

Flockie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunday afternoon and 19 pages already - wow - had to do a lot of reading to get here.

Dave - thanks again for all the great receipts. Never tried bacon and banana but there's always a first. Love pork and apple - always a hit here.
_____________
Marianne - glad that you're on the mend. Sorry about your mom's fall but happy that there was no serious damage.
_____________

DorisT - I can't think of anything worse than being blind. My DH was an avid reader and after he retired, he took up cutting gemstones (much to my delight). Now that he's lost his sight, he can't do either. Even navigating around the house is difficult. Luckily the CNIB has provided him with a daisy reader and gets book disks regularly. I think without these he would go crazy.
_______
Poledra - safe trip to your new home. Look forward to hearing from you when you're settled.
__________
Bulldog - will be thinking good thoughts for your surgery tomorrow.
__________
Marlark Marge - sorry that you're having so much difficulty with your legs. Hope you'll improve very soon. 
___________
Dreamweaver - Motley's probably playing on Rainbow Bridge with my Muffin and all the rest who've gone before. Still doesn't make it easy and I know you'll miss him. 
Will be thinking of you when you have your bronchoscope. 
__________
5MMDPNS - Sorry I missed your birthday - many happy returns.


Must go and feed my pets now - cat, dog, fish and -- DH.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good day everyone. June 24th is Quebec National Day. To celebrate, I give you a traditional Quebec desert recipe. Enjoy!

PUDDING CHOMEUR (very very sweet)
Ingredients
	1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
	1 teaspoon baking powder
	1 egg
	1 cup white sugar
	1/4 cup margarine
	1 cup milk
	
	2 cups water
	2 cups brown sugar
	1/4 cup margarine
	1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions
1.	Preheat an oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish. 

2.	Sift the flour and baking powder together in a small bowl. Beat the egg, sugar, and 1/4 cup margarine together in a large bowl. Add the flour mixture alternately with the milk to the egg mixture, stirring just to combine. Reserve. 

3.	Bring the water to a boil in a saucepan; stir the brown sugar, 1/4 cup margarine, and vanilla extract into the water and return to a boil for 2 minutes. Pour the sauce into the baking dish and pour the batter over without mixing or blending. 

4.	Bake in the preheated oven until the center is set, about 45 minutes.

Serve with fresh or whipped cream  delish !


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Gingerwitch...will beer work on the *whatever* is eating my Rhodie leaves? I purchased ...suggested by nursery.....something like a slug killer but leaves still show cuttings. This year the Rhododendrons have an abundance of blooms...guess they love all the extra rain. June has been wet!


It sounds like root weevils are attacking your rhodies--beer won't help and I'm surprised your local nursery sold you a slug killer, slugs have no interest in rhododendrons. There are a number of ways to find out if you have root weevils but if the leaves have semi-circular notches around the edges then that is definitely the problem. If so, google them for info. on various non-toxic ways of tackling the problem--there are several-- or go to the local hardware store for a spray specifically for controlling them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is Sat eve 2009 and all day has been very difficult for me to accomplish anything as both my legs feel like stilts and hurt like the devil. I am thinking of taking more medicine soon and calling it a day. My friend came in and did some more work today cleaning and doing the things I have only contemplated doing.
> Joe: After looking up the recommendations of the National
> Health Clearing House for digestive diseases, it appears that you have some misconceptions re: diet for diverticulosis and diverticulitis. The diet recommended post recovery from flare is a high fiber diet and includes whole wheat bread, beans vegetables, fruits even those including some seeds. Do you perhaps also have celiac disease as these are those that eliminate milk products and bread and wheat or grain products. Consult your physician and a nutritionist as recent discoveries have altered how these diseases are treated. You may be pursuing an overly restrictive diet in the long term as the recommendations you mentioned are more for the acute period.
> Once a very bland diet was recommende for all digestive diseases and totally opposites are now the current recommendations. Take heart once you have more information you may be surprised what you can eat without aggrivating episodes of pain. It was the infection which resulted in the severe pain and limitations. Once this is resolved a more liberal diet may usually be pursued and may actually be advantageous. I myself find that probiotics and yogurt, kefir and such products speed healing and reestablishment of normal flora and function more readily.
> ...


Marge. Hope your legs feel better real soon. Hobo is such a scamp. Hope he appreciates having a safe haven when he needs one.

I see you have also had digestive problems like Joe. I agree with your assesment and Joe, if you are listening please take heed. You know my treatment so I won't belabor the point. We worry about you.

Both of you should feel better soon. You are in my prayers. Edith M


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-...

I'm contemplating using this pattern for an afghan. I'm not into making garments, but if I were, I would probably choose patterns from this site. I think this has the most of interest of any site I've looked at.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me for all they typos.
> ...


i will put you on our prayer list also. Please take care of yourself. God will see you through this.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all soooo very much. You have put my heart at ease.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra, Have a safe trip! We'll miss you in Texas!
> 
> 5mmdpn's, Happy Birthday!
> 
> Got my mom moved, but it isn't her "real" room. Plus, there was furniture in there, so it is like she is in chaos! We kept telling her that she was just camping for a few days! She is sad, but I think she will adapt.


Know this is tough on you and your mom. Hope tings get settled soon. She is lucky having you there to help her settle in even if she doesn't know it now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you so much. I just knew it was not slugs...never saw a slug around the bush. Will look for a non-toxic treatment. Think the nursery help was not informed...and I let it slip when something told me better...this slug treatment wont work. Have you noticed many clerks are in need of education about their job? 
********************************************
It sounds like root weevils are attacking your rhodies--beer won't help and I'm surprised your local nursery sold you a slug killer, slugs have no interest in rhododendrons. There are a number of ways to find out if you have root weevils but if the leaves have semi-circular notches around the edges then that is definitely the problem. If so, google them for info. on various non-toxic ways of tackling the problem--there are several-- or go to the local hardware store for a spray specifically for controlling them.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> NanaCaren that sounds absolutely delicious! Will have to look for some large zuchinnis and try this one.
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is very good, I have also made it with smaller zucchinis the only difference is how long it takes to cook.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Jynx, so sorry about Motely, I'm sure we all feel we knew him. He's been a faithful/delightful companion to you with so much personality. I think we'll all miss him. Also sending positive energy re: your trach probs. As, I've said before, you're one of my heros on KP, and I wish you nothing but the best. Definitely some "me time" is in order right now!
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Dreamweaver, my sympathies about Motley. What a sad time, losing a beloved pet. I am so sorry to hear you need to go through testing and pray the outcome will be good. You mean so much to all of us here on KP. Dave hosts the Tea Party with Sam's assist and I feel like you host KP. Your way with words is so beautiful and when you compliment someone on their knitting, it is always so meaningful. I will send up some prayers for you as you grieve your pet and go through this testing.

I always look forward to seeing your posts. You were the first one I became acquainted with on KP and I'm sure that is true for so many of us. There are so many of us and only one of you, but the "many of us" feel you are our friend.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I just have to try and express again how overwhelmed I am at your expressions of love and concern and your prayers for me.
> Marianne, my Mom suffered her most severe stroke in 2007. When I got to the ICU, I was told she had irreparable damage to her kidneys and that her dymentia could not be reversed. I got and ambulance and had her brought to my house. I cared for her for eight months with the help of hospice to endure that I had a Doctor on board. She passed away on June 4th of 2007. It was during this time that I ruptured the disc between L4&5. My doctore did a fusion here after we got no response with pain medicine, steroids, or physical therapy.
> My DH had a triple bypass Jan of 2011 and fifteen months later had to have surgery for Osteomylitis. His doctor opened his incison, removed four wires, cleaned out dead bone and infection, put a wound vac in and sent him home with home health to recover. They cultured the bone and tissue and it grew out MRSA. I guess I herniated this disc during his recovery. I have been taking on the things he normally does. I started having severe pain down the front of my right leg, then severe pain down the back of my left leg. Tried pain management, steroids, and physical therapy to no avail again. My doctor said in a his years of practice, he had never seen one with bilateral involvement and that surgery is going to be my only option. He graduated from Stanford and did his residency at Johns Hopkins and I trust him. He had told me this surgery will be more painful as he will have to lengthen screws and rods. My big concern is that and getting home as quickly as possible as DH is still not well. I don't want him overdoing because of me.
> So my dear friends, you see why I so desperately want your prayers for tomorrow and this week. I love you all, Betty


Prayers for the surgeon and you for a complete recovery. I do hope you have someone to help you. You need time to heal and don't want to do any damage to yourself after the surgery. The pain of a herniated is excruciating. I had it on both sides and spent 10 years in hell till I got back in the States where I finally got the help I needed. I did it when we moved to Germany and my husband was already over there and I was selling furniture & appliances and had to help people move it onto trucks. Lifted washers, dryers, hide-a-bed, and on and on. Ruined me. All I can say is make sure you don't ruin yourself after the surgery. Get the help you need so you can take care of YOU this time. Your years have been spent caring for others, but this time it's you and you probably need to think of yourself as a dear friend so you can be good to you the way you need to be. It's hard for caregivers to do that.
Let us know how all goes as I will be waiting to hear. Hope it won't be too painful, but I know you are already in horrible pain. We want you healthy and pain free :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, I am so sorry to hear about Duffy. Glad you are able to advance your diet some. Your taste buds will adapt to new way of eating.
> ...


I second that Marianne!! A real friend is there for you when you need them, not just for the fun times.

Marianne, so glad your mom is resting better without pain and that this doctor has helped you with your pain too. I'll bet life is so much better. Being in constant pain is awful. Glad you found a doctor you like and who is helping you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought skivvies were underwear - something servicemen wore.

sam



myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It seems there are so many of our friends on here who have health problems and as it is well past midnight here, may I include all who are suffering when I say I hope you will get well soon, and those of you who are having surgery recover quickly and successfully. Please know you will all be in my prayers.

This also includes all those who have lost pets. I know how much a part of the family they become and the loss is so tragic and heartbreaking.
Take care, all of you, I'll try to get on again tomorrow, as for now,
Goodnight,

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


It takes a lot of work, decorating cakes- brilliant results!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.
> ...


Yes it does take a lot of work. This is what she does to relax.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Thank you so much. I just knew it was not slugs...never saw a slug around the bush. Will look for a non-toxic treatment. Think the nursery help was not informed...and I let it slip when something told me better...this slug treatment wont work. Have you noticed many clerks are in need of education about their job?
> ********************************************
> It sounds like root weevils are attacking your rhodies--beer won't help and I'm surprised your local nursery sold you a slug killer, slugs have no interest in rhododendrons. There are a number of ways to find out if you have root weevils but if the leaves have semi-circular notches around the edges then that is definitely the problem. If so, google them for info. on various non-toxic ways of tackling the problem--there are several-- or go to the local hardware store for a spray specifically for controlling them.


[/quote]

I guess if this was just the nursery section of a dept. store then I am not surprised; they hire them for their check out skills I suppose. But an actual nursery--? There should be someone there with basic horticultural knowledge.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You all have had so many issues and my prayers are with each and everyone of you.

Yes, I talked with my Dr. and he wants me to follow the Celiac Disease (sp) and diverticulitis food plan for now and he feels he wants me to take blood tests soon to prove what he thinks I might have. He is referring me to a gyrntologist (sp) in a month or so when this flare up subsides. He has followed me carefully and he has all the notes of what has happened with this for the many years I have suffered and we all never really thought about the gluden thing. But that is what is in the future to find out for sure.

Thank you one and all. I had a turkey burger on the grill tonight and I bought Boca burgers for me today as I took Mother for her hamburger and coffee and I had yogurt and frozen blueberries. It was delicious and I bought things with no gluden in them at the grocers. I hope maybe this will clear things up a little. Who Knew. talk lata joe p


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful cakes, Caren. Congratulate your daughter; she's very talented. Are the large flowers edible, also?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Beautiful cakes, Caren. Congratulate your daughter; she's very talented. Are the large flowers edible, also?


Thank you! I will pass on your comments to her. Yes the flowers are edible, she made them out of fondant. These are her practice ones. She had never made flowers like these but they are the ladies favorites. Elishia figured it was as good a time as any to learn how. She was pointing out all the flaws to me, I wouldnt have noticed them, they were so small.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep getting an error message on this url.

sam



mjs said:


> http://twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-...
> 
> I'm contemplating using this pattern for an afghan. I'm not into making garments, but if I were, I would probably choose patterns from this site. I think this has the most of interest of any site I've looked at.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep getting an error message on this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well, that sure is frustrating. I was just there last night. I'll see what I can find. Sorry about that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cakes - stupendous talent.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i keep getting an error message on this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


This should work. The previous one is for a particular pattern and maybe the time expires.

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/all-patterns


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful cakes, Caren. Congratulate your daughter; she's very talented. Are the large flowers edible, also?
> ...


Beautiful work for sure... so talented, wish she was closer I'd have her make a few cakes for my crew's b'days!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i keep getting an error message on this url.
> ...


Me too :-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cakes - stupendous talent.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I keep telling her that too. I will pass on your comment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


She makes most of them for free or at cost. I keep telling her to charge a bit more for the time she puts into them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


what amazing work- the flowers look so realistic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i keep getting an error message on this url.
> ...


I couldn't get in either

the new link worked- some lovely patterns on there. Went straight to socks and then pointed out to myself that I have too many sock patterns already and am waiting for the yarn and pattern for the next pair in my sock club so stopped!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


i did a cake decorating course for a while, but then I moved north- and I am trying to cut back on sugars now!!
I think #1 daughter should be very proud of her efforts. My daughter uses a lot of fondant in her cake decorating- usually for birthday cakes for the kids.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


Those are GREAT!! Beautiful flowers for the first time. She must have been inspired. Quite artistic too and fit the occasions. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> You all have had so many issues and my prayers are with each and everyone of you.
> 
> Yes, I talked with my Dr. and he wants me to follow the Celiac Disease (sp) and diverticulitis food plan for now and he feels he wants me to take blood tests soon to prove what he thinks I might have. He is referring me to a gyrntologist (sp) in a month or so when this flare up subsides. He has followed me carefully and he has all the notes of what has happened with this for the many years I have suffered and we all never really thought about the gluden thing. But that is what is in the future to find out for sure.
> 
> Thank you one and all. I had a turkey burger on the grill tonight and I bought Boca burgers for me today as I took Mother for her hamburger and coffee and I had yogurt and frozen blueberries. It was delicious and I bought things with no gluden in them at the grocers. I hope maybe this will clear things up a little. Who Knew. talk lata joe p


So glad you are still doing better. If it turns out that you are gluten intolerant many grocery stores are now stocking non-gluten sections in the health food area. Sounds like you found some already. We often get things from the gluten free even though we don't have a problem, just because we like it. Hope you can find out if it is celiac or diverticulitis. I just read where it said: "It is therefore imperative that the disease is quickly and properly diagnosed so it can be treated as soon as possible." So glad you are seeing the doctor and getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Good day everyone. June 24th is Quebec National Day. To celebrate, I give you a traditional Quebec desert recipe. Enjoy!
> 
> PUDDING CHOMEUR (very very sweet)
> Ingredients
> ...


Thank you for sharing this lovely traditional recipe/receipt with us. :thumbup: We are so lucky you took the time to do this. Hope you had a great National Day.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello from wintry Adelaide, where it's now 12.45 p.m. Having a quiet breakfast around 9 a.m. (yes, I woke late), when I heard a noise like a clap of thunder. The cat and I nearly jumped out of our skin! Went outside to investigate and found that half the garage roof had collapsed - on my car, no less! Rang the insurance company immediately and now waiting for the assessors to arrive, or at least phone to arrange a time to come. Insurance company promised they'd be here 'within 24 hours' so there's nothing I can do but wait for them to phone or appear. Fortunately I had no plans to leave home today. The piece of roof that's fallen is too heavy for me to move, and I probably shouldn't try anyway, before the assessors look at the situation. Fortunately, there's no broken glass from the car that I can see: the windscreen and headlights appear to be intact but I can't see the extent of damage to the body. We had 48 hours or constant rain over Thursday and Friday, so that's probably the culprit. Thankfully I wasn't in the car at the time: the cat and I are fine. Seems a minor event considering all the illness and grieving of so many TPers at present. Just hope it doesn't rain again before the roof gets fixed.
Nana J and Darowil, I bought a skivvy only recently - a light-weight, long-sleeved, polar-neck top to wear under heavier clothes during winter. They're still readily available here and no-one in the shops asked what I meant when I enquired if they had any.
Warm wishes to all at the TP.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had always thought that skivvies were underwear, especially military issue.


That is how I have always heard it used. Different meanings in different countries it seems.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver, my heart goes out to you. We are facing the same thing with our 17 yr old Peek-A-Poo, But as long as her good days outnumber the bad, I can't bring myself to agree.
Mamiepooh, I am going to print that recipe when I get home as it sounds like just the thing for my husbands sweet tooth!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It'is 2128 and I'm about to turn in for the night. My chaos is primarily straightened out and once again the house is liveable and I would not be ashamed to ask someone in. I'm
still having problems getting up and down but the weekend of essentially bed rest has improved the intensity and I did get several hours sleep over the weekend. So perhaps all is looking up for the next week. I'm glad that I don't have to move anywhere as I just have too much stuff and yet the moment I decide to throw anything away, that's when i need it.
I found my cane and so think I can get by with just that for tomorrow. Will give it a try. 
Sorry to hear about all of you that are grieving, it is such a difficult if necessary process. A day or an hour at a time is the answer. It doesn't matter if it was a person or a pet if either had a significant role in your life and sentiment. 
Hobo has not returned this wkend. Perhaps he has found where he thinks he belongs.
I will proceed as if he will not return. Maybe soon I'll find the pet that I have been looking for.
Not much knitting this wkend, but I found the magazine that had the pattern for a shawl that I wished to do. So now if I get a chance to go to Joannes and find some yarn to fit it
I'll begin. I also need some for the shawl that I have been working on which is a feather and fan variation. 
The weather remains cool and damp every am and progresses to warm to hot in the afternoon between 1pm-4 or 5pm. 
Others' flowers are beginning to bloom out. Wish I could have planted. Good night all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I all it " the circle of doom!"


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


It's not this site that refuses to accept the pix. It's my computer. Or maybe my camera that stops. I don't know which.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hello from wintry Adelaide, where it's now 12.45 p.m. Having a quiet breakfast around 9 a.m. (yes, I woke late), when I heard a noise like a clap of thunder. The cat and I nearly jumped out of our skin! Went outside to investigate and found that half the garage roof had collapsed - on my car, no less! Rang the insurance company immediately and now waiting for the assessors to arrive, or at least phone to arrange a time to come. Insurance company promised they'd be here 'within 24 hours' so there's nothing I can do but wait for them to phone or appear. Fortunately I had no plans to leave home today. The piece of roof that's fallen is too heavy for me to move, and I probably shouldn't try anyway, before the assessors look at the situation. Fortunately, there's no broken glass from the car that I can see: the windscreen and headlights appear to be intact but I can't see the extent of damage to the body. We had 48 hours or constant rain over Thursday and Friday, so that's probably the culprit. Thankfully I wasn't in the car at the time: the cat and I are fine. Seems a minor event considering all the illness and grieving of so many TPers at present. Just hope it doesn't rain again before the roof gets fixed.
> Nana J and Darowil, I bought a skivvy only recently - a light-weight, long-sleeved, polar-neck top to wear under heavier clothes during winter. They're still readily available here and no-one in the shops asked what I meant when I enquired if they had any.
> Warm wishes to all at the TP.


Not good about your car.
We certaintly have had skivvy weather here this month. Warm day tomorrow I see- 16C which is our normal June average.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after three in the morning - bet myfanwy has her bread mixed and baked already.

time for bed.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.
> ...


She is a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to making things look realistic.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


The only training she has had is the basic that I was taught by my mum and passed on to her. Everything after that she has learned by just doing it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.
> ...


Elishia makes the cakes to match the personalities of the recipient. The girl receiving the graduation cake loves purses. The birthday cake, he plays golf and she likes flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


All the greater reason to be proud of what she is achieving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well we have had a bit of a startle, we have thought for a week that Fale was leaving at 6pm, only to be told 5 minutes ago that he is being picked up at 6 AM. Thank goodness my best niece thought to check with me or Fale could still have been in his night clothes!!! Groan. Thank goodness I am an early riser by habit! He will have to go without his new teeth, that appointment was for 9.45 am, but he will be part way to Australia by then!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> For tea tonight we had Pork,Bean and leek ragu. Dellcious thanks Dave. Served it with potatoes, broccoli and cabbage. Enough for tomorrow night- that the great thing of only 2 in the house most meals last two nights.


Hi Darowil

Not in this household. There are only two of us and I always cook for 4. Leftovers? There is usually only just enough left for DH to take to work for lunch. I serve him double what I have and often he has to finish what I cannot eat.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> A lightweight high-necked, long-sleeved garment
> 
> high-necked top (a turtleneck)
> dcc.squiz.net.nz/services/newcomer/new-zealand-slang


Yes this is what I know skivve to be. Not underwear but as a garment.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Two of the cakes My #1 daughter made for graduations and birthdays this week. Everything is edible, this is the first time she has made flowers too. I am so proud of her. The birthday cake is for a couple that are both turning 80 this week.


Absolutly amazing. I have the patience to complete complex knitting, crochet, hardanger and other craft items. Cake decorating just feels beyond me. A major store in Brisbane used to have a cake decorating section. A lot simpler then your daughters work. But I was always fascintated and now I am sure it could have be my mothers baby sitter in the store. I loved to stand and watch them.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Good day everyone. June 24th is Quebec National Day. To celebrate, I give you a traditional Quebec desert recipe. Enjoy!
> 
> PUDDING CHOMEUR (very very sweet)
> Ingredients
> ...


This reads like a great recipe.

Thank you

LesleighAnne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have just finsihed talking to my husbands aunt. She is the third person who has told me I should put something into the Adelaide Show- so I guess I better do so. Need to put in the application by the end of the week. Something I have never done. The egg cosies in the Handknitters Guild ws the first time I ever put anything out and these were just displayed. So now to decide what. I've got 2 months to get them done in.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i keep getting an error message on this url.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

These are beautiful, what talent she has! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234, 

I saw these while I was out shopping yesterday and thought of you. They are so cute I just had to get them. I was looking for a plain tea pot to go with a tea cosy I'm making for my mum.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

They're lovely. I can't make my mind up if the big one's a snail or a tortoise?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They're lovely. I can't make my mind up if the big one's a snail or a tortoise?


The sign said it was a snail. I love it either way. The grandsons will think it is neat too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been Tea pot shopping for awhile now.. cannot find anything really but plain one color pots. I am going to have to expand my horizons a bit as I was told that there is an Antique Mall in the same town as one of my LYS. Will venture out when Mom is able to manage a bit better!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been Tea pot shopping for awhile now.. cannot find anything really but plain one color pots. I am going to have to expand my horizons a bit as I was told that there is an Antique Mall in the same town as one of my LYS. Will venture out when Mom is able to manage a bit better!


I got this one at Pier One yesterday. They had other cute ones as well.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> It'is 2128 and I'm about to turn in for the night. My chaos is primarily straightened out and once again the house is liveable and I would not be ashamed to ask someone in. I'm
> still having problems getting up and down but the weekend of essentially bed rest has improved the intensity and I did get several hours sleep over the weekend. So perhaps all is looking up for the next week. I'm glad that I don't have to move anywhere as I just have too much stuff and yet the moment I decide to throw anything away, that's when i need it.
> I found my cane and so think I can get by with just that for tomorrow. Will give it a try.
> Sorry to hear about all of you that are grieving, it is such a difficult if necessary process. A day or an hour at a time is the answer. It doesn't matter if it was a person or a pet if either had a significant role in your life and sentiment.
> ...


Marge, so glad to hear you got the place in order for your own sanity. When you aren't well, people have to accept things the way they are. Sorry about Hobo. I have a feeling as long as he is alive he will keep coming back from time to time, but your way of looking at it is best, then it is always a nice surprise.

How great that you found the pattern you wanted and can hopefully get the yarn soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
_____________________________
Althea, too bad about the roof caving in on the car. What an awful thing to wake up to, however, I am thinking that it is better waking up to that than the roof falling in on you and the cat. Hope all is fixed soon for you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> well we have had a bit of a startle, we have thought for a week that Fale was leaving at 6pm, only to be told 5 minutes ago that he is being picked up at 6 AM. Thank goodness my best niece thought to check with me or Fale could still have been in his night clothes!!! Groan. Thank goodness I am an early riser by habit! He will have to go without his new teeth, that appointment was for 9.45 am, but he will be part way to Australia by then!


Wow, that is quite a shock. And to think he could have had his teeth for his trip, and I imagine he wanted them. Hope he has a wonderful trip and you get to accomplish all the things you want to. If I remember correctly, you are creating a stash room. You will be quite busy while Fale is away and that is always good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been Tea pot shopping for awhile now.. cannot find anything really but plain one color pots. I am going to have to expand my horizons a bit as I was told that there is an Antique Mall in the same town as one of my LYS. Will venture out when Mom is able to manage a bit better!
> ...


I'll have to stop in to Pier One when next I am in Gainesville, GA.. about a 45 min drive. Won't be going till Mom is much better, still needs a lot of care, still very painful for her to put weight on either leg, but she is standing and trying to take steps in order to work out the muscles, we don't push her but she hates to be bed bound, too independent for that! :wink:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been Tea pot shopping for awhile now.. cannot find anything really but plain one color pots. I am going to have to expand my horizons a bit as I was told that there is an Antique Mall in the same town as one of my LYS. Will venture out when Mom is able to manage a bit better!
> ...


____________________________________
I love this teapot that my SIL brought my DH back from England. I have it as a decorative one as I don't want to break it. We love it!!! So appropriate for DH and beautiful for me too.

Love your teapots. I don't really have a collection, but that is a thought. Wow, that picture is big, but it just comes out that way. Sorry.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Celebrated a friend's birthday overlooking Canandaigua Lake. I have some gorgeous pictures of her but she doesn't want her photo shown and I will honor that, so no people in it :XD: The weather was perfect and they were setting up for a wedding. We think of this as a sacred place and the Native Americans called it the Chosen Spot.

Canandaigua Lake is the fourth largest of the Finger Lakes, in the U.S. state of New York. The city of Canandaigua is located at the northern shore of the lake and the village of Naples is just a few miles south of the southern end. Travelling west to east in the Finger Lakes region, it is the first of the major, or larger Finger Lakes (or coming from east to west, it is the last major Finger Lake). The name Canandaigua is derived from the Seneca name spelled variously Kanandarque, Ganondagan, Ga-nun-da-gwa, or in a modern transcription, tganǫdæ:gwęh, which means "the chosen spot", or "at the chosen town".[1]

Canandaigua Lake is 15.5 miles (24.9 km) long, 1.5 miles (2.4 km) wide, and has a shoreline of 35.9 miles (57.8 km). Near the northern end is Squaw Island. About fifty percent of the surrounding land is in forest, but most of the remainder is under agriculture. Of 35.9 miles of shoreline, 34.7 miles (55.8 km) (97%) are private and 1.2 miles (1.9 km) (3%) are public.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful picture.. perfect setting for a wedding for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a cute tea pot!!!! I once had a cookie jar collection and had a piano jar  , sold the entire collection to one person for a nice sum as I was moving and wasn't sure where I would store it or display. I kept one, my Step-Mom gave to me, was my first jar, it's an ice cream cone, was very appropriate as I was employed as a creator of flavors at a small private ice cream manufacturer, sold out after 8 yrs of my work, but I received a nice check! ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> ____________________________________
> I love this teapot that my SIL brought my DH back from England. I have it as a decorative one as I don't want to break it. We love it!!! So appropriate for DH and beautiful for me too.
> 
> Love your teapots. I don't really have a collection, but that is a thought. Wow, that picture is big, but it just comes out that way. Sorry.


Love the tea pot, I can understand why you don't use this one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - there are some other "fun furs" that are not as long as eye lash and they come in a multitude of colors.
> 
> sam


I may keep an eye out, though I really don't like working with that kind of yarn and had planned to use up what I have and then not get any more--but then again, I'm a little crazy, so I'll never say never. Ha!

Whew. I've just caught up! Yesterday I didn't even turn the computer on, as we went to Santa Fe...went to the museum and then to lunch, then back here, and I worked on the shawl a bit more (17 rows to go, but that might take a while, as each one is now over 300 sts). Today is work and then knitting later tonight.

I'm so, so sorry to hear about the passing of another beloved pet and more health troubles and upcoming surgery...will send good thoughts for all of you and will play catch up again later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Needleme said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


That's a good one that I'm going to have to remember.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > ____________________________________
> ...


Thank you. I do have a very plain brown tea pot with two green stripes on the top of the pot and a paler green between them. My grandmother gave it to me. It is from her mother as when great grandma made a trip over to see her she brought grandma some small things, long before I was born. The teapot is Sadler, made in Stafordshire, England. Sadly, the handle got broken during one of our many, many moves. I keep it for sentimental reasons anyway.

*The Circle of Doom*...........great way of putting it :thumbup: :thumbup: That is regarding trying to put photos on the site and it not working, not our lives...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

quote=Marianne818What a cute tea pot!!!! I once had a cookie jar collection and had a piano jar  , sold the entire collection to one person for a nice sum as I was moving and wasn't sure where I would store it or display. I kept one, my Step-Mom gave to me, was my first jar, it's an ice cream cone, was very appropriate as I was employed as a creator of flavors at a small private ice cream manufacturer, sold out after 8 yrs of my work, but I received a nice check! ;-)[/quote]

*Marianne*,That's sad you had to sell your collection but I have done the same with other things. How nice that you kept the one, your first jar. Wow, it sure is appropriate with you being the creator of ice cream flavors. How fun was that. Of course if you are doing the work, it is work and probably not as much fun as I think. Great that you got a nice check at the end!! So interesting to find out what people do. I have worked in hospitals most of the time in Medical Records so not out on the floors with the patients the way I wanted to be. That is until I became a volunteer, then I was with patients in chemotherapy one day, radiation another day, and the NICU another day. Last jobs were in Human Resources in a hospital and then 2 banks.

Glad you enjoyed the picture from Canandaigua Lake. Thank goodness for those Iphones. The best shots are with my friends in them. I had to crop them out to share the lake with you. They had an antique bike with flowers on it and that is where they were standing, looking out over the lake.
____________________________________

*Darowil*, that is fabulous that you will enter something in a show. Wish I could be there to support you but send my wishes on over to you. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Was that you, mjs, who watched the little circle go around and around, trying to load a picture? I run across things that are balky, like maybe a link I want to see, or a password I want a website to notice, but I don't have a ton of patience for that. If something won't load or appear or whatever, I just cancel it and do it over. Very often on the second try things will work. If I don't get anywhere with a couple of tries, I just go do something else for a while. I imagine it's something like "Your call is very important to us" on the phone. Maybe the resources just get spread a little thin?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Was that you, mjs, who watched the little circle go around and around, trying to load a picture? I run across things that are balky, like maybe a link I want to see, or a password I want a website to notice, but I don't have a ton of patience for that. If something won't load or appear or whatever, I just cancel it and do it over. Very often on the second try things will work. If I don't get anywhere with a couple of tries, I just go do something else for a while. I imagine it's something like "Your call is very important to us" on the phone. Maybe the resources just get spread a little thin?


I've tried several times with some attempted posting and just gave up. From the same place, pictures from picasa I have posted a couple of pictures, but then others just won't work. And though I can cut and paste them elsewhere, this site doesn't accept that. This is not earth-shattering. Sometimes just something I wanted to use to explain something, like a yarn I like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > well we have had a bit of a startle, we have thought for a week that Fale was leaving at 6pm, only to be told 5 minutes ago that he is being picked up at 6 AM. Thank goodness my best niece thought to check with me or Fale could still have been in his night clothes!!! Groan. Thank goodness I am an early riser by habit! He will have to go without his new teeth, that appointment was for 9.45 am, but he will be part way to Australia by then!
> ...


We are just waiting for the rellies to turn up, then he will be away- maybe till October- he has not decided- but I may have to go over to fetch him- he is so worried about Customs on his own. [He has really lost confidence with this short-term memory problem!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren, and Daralene, love the teapots! for some reason I am not getting notified of Postings- thought TP had gone very quiet!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Was that you, mjs, who watched the little circle go around and around, trying to load a picture? I run across things that are balky, like maybe a link I want to see, or a password I want a website to notice, but I don't have a ton of patience for that. If something won't load or appear or whatever, I just cancel it and do it over. Very often on the second try things will work. If I don't get anywhere with a couple of tries, I just go do something else for a while. I imagine it's something like "Your call is very important to us" on the phone. Maybe the resources just get spread a little thin?
> ...


I really like looking at everybody's pictures. In particular, it's nice the way they turn out pretty large. Don't give up.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Well we are a little quiet at the moment but still a few of us on here. That is a long trip for him. It will be nice I am sure to have a little vacation though and missing makes the heart grow fonder. I can understand his feelings about customs. It can be difficult and confusing. Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, that's a long long break. Just you and the dogs. You'll have to be sure and say hello every day so we know you're fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Well he left 10 minutes ago, and I have a new pair of pyjamas. Will put my head down for a while, then start to sort out the house, got to remember to ring the dentist!
Customs can be tough especially at the end of a long haul flight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Yes, that's a long long break. Just you and the dogs. You'll have to be sure and say hello every day so we know you're fine.


thank you Wannabear- can't imagine not having my daily fix of KP and the TP!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy trails (as we say around here) to Fale--hope his journey is uneventful and he has a wonderful time while he's away. And here's hoping you get your projects sorted out as well--it can be quite daunting, I know, since DD just redid her room not long ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy trails (as we say around here) to Fale--hope his journey is uneventful and he has a wonderful time while he's away. And here's hoping you get your projects sorted out as well--it can be quite daunting, I know, since DD just redid her room not long ago.


thanks, Sorlenna! I expect they will land about 12 noon our time, hope they remember to call me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Happy trails (as we say around here) to Fale--hope his journey is uneventful and he has a wonderful time while he's away. And here's hoping you get your projects sorted out as well--it can be quite daunting, I know, since DD just redid her room not long ago.
> ...


How long does it take to fly to Australia from NZ? I always think you're close by each other, but I forget we're really not used to great distances over here. My friend visited her relations in the US and one night they drove for 2 hours just to get a pizza. They laughed when she told them, "We drive for 40 minutes to visit friends (us) and we stay overnight!"
Hope Fale has a good trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


To some extent it does depend on the wind speeds, but last year it took about three hours to reach Sydney, from Auckland, on one of the Airbuses. Thank you for your good wishes- I am getting stuck into my shift from large to small bedroom- What a lot of stuff I need to rationalise!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234,
> 
> I saw these while I was out shopping yesterday and thought of you. They are so cute I just had to get them. I was looking for a plain tea pot to go with a tea cosy I'm making for my mum.


Love them! After I get mine unpacked (brought from my mom's) I'll post some pictures. She had a few that were unusual, a telephone, a watermelon to name a few. My DD brought me one from England, but the spout broke so I have to glue it back on. It will look fine, but probably won't be able to use it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra, Have a safe trip! We'll miss you in Texas!
> ...


Thank you! She had a pretty good day today. It will be an adjustment.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Love the piano teapot!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Nana Caren, Those cakes look lovely, your daughter is clever to have taught herself to make the shapes & ice so beautifully. My DGD. makes cakes for birthdays,weddings etc. she loves it & is self taught but she hasn't reached that standard yet.
I like the tea pots, especially the snail, haven't seen one like that before.

Tessa


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recall when my mother received her first china tea pot from England. It was a special afternoon treat when I got home from high school to have tea and sweets with her and her 
cohorts. I don't know what happened to that pot. I haven't 
thought of it in years. Your discussions make me want one as I frequently have a cup of mint tea for indigestion. Marlark Marge. P.S. what should an average one cost?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Althea, that roof coming down must have been a shock, thank goodness no one was hurt. Will the insurance co. send someone to cover the roof to keep the garage contents dry?

Lesliegh Ann your DH's appetite sounds just like my partner's, what i want to know is how come I'm overweight & he isn't?

Daralene, that is a lovely picture of the lake. It reminds me of one I sat looking at in Paris, from rows of chairs just like those. I had some sugar lumps which I was eating & this little bird flew over & ate some from the palm of my hand. That is a memory I'll always treasure, a moment of pure happiness.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Althea, that roof coming down must have been a shock, thank goodness no one was hurt. Will the insurance co. send someone to cover the roof to keep the garage contents dry?

LeslieghAnne your DH's appetite sounds just like my partner's, what i want to know is how come I'm overweight & he isn't?

Daralene, that is a lovely picture of the lake. It reminds me of one I sat looking at in Paris, from rows of chairs just like those. I had some sugar lumps which I was eating & this little bird flew over & ate some from the palm of my hand. That is a memory I'll always treasure, a moment of pure happiness.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Nana Caren, Those cakes look lovely, your daughter is clever to have taught herself to make the shapes & ice so beautifully. My DGD. makes cakes for birthdays,weddings etc. she loves it & is self taught but she hasn't reached that standard yet.
I like the tea pots, especially the snail, haven't seen one like that before.

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > ____________________________________
> ...


http://www.pier1.com/SearchResults/tabid/37/txtSearch/teapot/Search/teapot/List/0/Default.aspx

I see it is a tortoise.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Something funny is happening on here as when I tried to edit I got a repeat post. Don't know how I managed that, but if must have been me. Time I was asleep! That 's the problem with being in the UK you're always up when I should be in bed & vice versa.

Myfanwy, thank you for the pattern, I've spent all evening trying to decide on yarn & find the right needles. I had to take the cat to the vet today for her vacs. It's a fair ride so my DD came with me to carry her, this is the first time we've got there & back with a clean box, she usually protests so much she's frantic. Today she let the vet examine her & inject her, then she went & got back in the box of her own accord. We laughed all the way home. These creatures have minds of their own.
Then I spent the afternoon playing with DD's two new kittens,
so now I'm tired but happy.

Hope Fale has a good journey & vacation, I didn'i realise he might be away so long. Bet he misses you & comes home sooner than October!!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Something funny is happening on here as when I tried to edit I got a repeat post. Don't know how I managed that, but if must have been me. Time I was asleep! That 's the problem with being in the UK you're always up when I should be in bed & vice versa.
> 
> Myfanwy, thank you for the pattern, I've spent all evening trying to decide on yarn & find the right needles. I had to take the cat to the vet today for her vacs. It's a fair ride so my DD came with me to carry her, this is the first time we've got there & back with a clean box, she usually protests so much she's frantic. Today she let the vet examine her & inject her, then she went & got back in the box of her own accord. We laughed all the way home. These creatures have minds of their own.
> Then I spent the afternoon playing with DD's two new kittens,
> ...


To be honest I was a bit startled when he extended the idea to October- he has previously been talking of as little as three weeks- it will depend on so many factors- If I have to go over and collect him I will have to save up. And go one day come back the next- because it is $60 a day for the dogs to go to the kennels.
Glad puss decided to behave- they often really hate being caged. I once took my cat tramping/hitch hiking, she protested mightily, but it was either that or no holiday. X presented her when he turned up to take the kids for the holidays!!! Managed to borrow a lovely wicker travelling basket. When I walked the Routeburn track, she spent the time up a chimney at my friend Pamela's house in the Ida Valley!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Nana Caren, Those cakes look lovely, your daughter is clever to have taught herself to make the shapes & ice so beautifully. My DGD. makes cakes for birthdays,weddings etc. she loves it & is self taught but she hasn't reached that standard yet.
> I like the tea pots, especially the snail, haven't seen one like that before.
> 
> Tessa


The flowers are pretty easy once you get the thickness of the fondant right. At least that is what Elishia said. 
This is the first time I've seen a tea pot like that as well.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Still waiting for the insurance assessor to come, more than 24 hours after the garage ceiling collapsed. Heard nothing all day yesterday until around 5.45 p.m., when he rang to arrange to come on Wednesday! I explained that it had fallen on my car and was too heavy for me to lift off and examine the damage to the vehicle. So he said he would be here between 1.30 & 2 p.m. today. That's just to assess the damage: heaven knows how long it will take to organise the repairs. Just hoping the rain will keep off for another 24 hours at least - and then what? Nothing like a bit of excitement now and again.
Love that piano teapot.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to decorate cakes, but I haven't in a long time. The equipment helps make the flowers, but it does take practice. It is extremely messy, and the sweet smell can get sickening. But it is fun to do, and I hope one day I can make cakes for my GC!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like your daughter would be a good artist. Has she tried painting, oils...or watercolor?


NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful cakes, Caren. Congratulate your daughter; she's very talented. Are the large flowers edible, also?
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


OUCH Celi... I know that hurts!! I have done the same with my left arm and wrist. Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Oh My! I hope you don't have to just suffer til after the surgery! I'll be praying that everything goes well and you heal ASAP!!
Ivyrain


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Blessing to you! and much patience too! now you will get to read and research all those knitting patterns you did not have time to add to your stash of patterns!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, with so many of the Tea Party people being ill or under-the-weather, I do believe this calls for an egg cosie with a white bandage wrapped around it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea, sincerely hope that assessor turns up, and that the car is not too seriously damaged. It can be so frustrating waiting for people, when you are worrying about something.

Ceili, that sounds a really nasty break, the wrist is such a complex joint, 5 places, oh dear- I guess you are going to be one-handed for quite some time. At least you have been able to type.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For that matter we have not heard from Dave for a while, anyone recall what he was planning on doing this week?


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave had a very busy weekend planned, what with the motor racing in Valencia to watch and then the horse racing at Ascot to attend. Probably still recovering from the excitement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

celli - so sorry to hear about your accident - sending you lots of warm healing energy.

sam



Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Ceili - oh my gosh! that's terrible. Do take care and I hope the surgery goes well, you will be in my prayers.

Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Althea, that roof coming down must have been a shock, thank goodness no one was hurt. Will the insurance co. send someone to cover the roof to keep the garage contents dry?
> 
> Lesliegh Ann your DH's appetite sounds just like my partner's, what i want to know is how come I'm overweight & he isn't?
> 
> ...


______________________________
Re: your time at the lake in Paris.
That sounds like a special and memorable moment. Just one of those perfect beautiful moments.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Caren, please pass along my praise for your daughters' work on those cakes. They are beautiful! I never did continue with the pastry classes to include cake decorating. I can bake and frost a cake.... my girlfriend makes flowers when I need them for something special. 

Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Althea, sincerely hope that assessor turns up, and that the car is not too seriously damaged. It can be so frustrating waiting for people, when you are worrying about something.
> 
> Ceili, that sounds a really nasty break, the wrist is such a complex joint, 5 places, oh dear- I guess you are going to be one-handed for quite some time. At least you have been able to type.


________________________________
So sorry to hear about that awful break. Hope they put it all back together right for you. It's awful when things like this happen. Hope the pain isn't awful and that your recovery will go fast and be complete.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Althea said:


> Still waiting for the insurance assessor to come, more than 24 hours after the garage ceiling collapsed. Heard nothing all day yesterday until around 5.45 p.m., when he rang to arrange to come on Wednesday! I explained that it had fallen on my car and was too heavy for me to lift off and examine the damage to the vehicle. So he said he would be here between 1.30 & 2 p.m. today. That's just to assess the damage: heaven knows how long it will take to organise the repairs. Just hoping the rain will keep off for another 24 hours at least - and then what? Nothing like a bit of excitement now and again.
> Love that piano teapot.


So sorry it is taking so long. What an inconvenience. You can bet if it was his car it would have happened faster. Hope you still have some form of transportation.
How nice that you loved that teapot. It was fun seeing the snail/tortoise one too and the others. Enjoy sharing. Just thought, this was a real Tea Party with all the different tea pots.

Here's to repairs being done quickly for you.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, with so many of the Tea Party people being ill or under-the-weather, I do believe this calls for an egg cosie with a white bandage wrapped around it!


Oh, that is such a cute idea.

Yes, it is so sad that so many seem to be suffering with lost loved ones, illnesses, and accidents. I know if our good wishes could make you well, you would all be better already.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Here I was being so serious and I said tings. I had to laugh when I saw that. But back to more serious tings or as we say back home....things.

So glad your mom had a pretty good day today.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


You're right to encourage her to charge for such beautiful cakes, Caren. She wouldn't have any problem earning a living doing this.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

thanks, all. that simple post took me over 15 minutes to type, which is how I make my living! the backspace key is my friend!


myfanwy said:


> Althea, sincerely hope that assessor turns up, and that the car is not too seriously damaged. It can be so frustrating waiting for people, when you are worrying about something.
> 
> Ceili, that sounds a really nasty break, the wrist is such a complex joint, 5 places, oh dear- I guess you are going to be one-handed for quite some time. At least you have been able to type.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Ow - so sorry to hear of this. Hopefully it will heal quickly.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm exhausted. I have such a tiny little garden space but so many weeds. Pulled them, dug them, poured hot water on them, filled one entire trash bin with them. Got'em all out. The atrium looks clean and neat. Hurray for me. But man, I'm tired.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Daralene, your pictures of that region have convinced me that the next time we take a driving vacation, we'll head your way. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Oh, how painful that must be, Ceili. I hope you have some pain killers. :thumbdown:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Myfanwy, I must have skipped a page or two of the Tea Party. Where is Fale headed - is it a vacation? Reminds me somewhat of my neighbors. He is from Colombia, S.A., she is from Bolivia. She goes to visit her sister and stays for 3 or 4 months at a time. When she returns, he goes to Colombia to visit his brother for a month.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

A broken wrist in 5 places ouch, so sorry to hear about your accident. Hang in there.

I went to the knitting group tonight and it was great. It was 103 degrees and the a/c was working hard and we had to have extra fans to cool us down a bit. I stayed a little over an hour and stomach started to roll a bit so I came home. It will be 104 degrees tomorrow. So yard work in the early morning only for the first time in weeks as I am beginning to have the energy. I have a referral to a gasterintologist and will call for an appointment tomorrow. I am happy to get this resolved soon. 

I baked my first loaf of (no gluten) bread with splenda, soy milk, sea salt etc. etc. and it is quite dense bread but my first piece in 3 weeks and I digested it fine. Hurrahhhhhhhhh.... I am so very excited I seem to be on the right path with all of y'alls help. Thanks, kids. I want to clean up the house now and go back to Mass this next Sunday. God has been good to me to get me through this. 

Joe P


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Myfanwy, I must have skipped a page or two of the Tea Party. Where is Fale headed - is it a vacation? Reminds me somewhat of my neighbors. He is from Colombia, S.A., she is from Bolivia. She goes to visit her sister and stays for 3 or 4 months at a time. When she returns, he goes to Colombia to visit his brother for a month.


He is off to have time with his favourite nieces and nephew in Sydney- they must be there by now- although I have not yet heard. It is his first major trip for 6 months, last time he hardly got to Samoa and he wanted to come home- we will see how he goes in Sydney- He loves children and I hope they will all be making a fuss of him!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone that had hear about my sweet Oscar and update on our little Tony. He finally seems to be over his grief. He started eating today and begging our neighbor ( not that he really realizes they give them to him,story follows)for treats. He could use to lose a couple pounds. I'm so happy he is back to his silly little self. Our Tony barks near the concrete wall and down from the heavens little treats fall. That is our neighbor throwing them over the wall for the boys. I need to tell them not to throw two over anymore just one. I just haven't been able to talk about it to them as of yet. I will tomorrow now that he's out barking for them. Take care everyone and chat later. It's time to play with my sugar gliders and they are at the cage door and ready to play.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had a phone call from Fale, he has landed safely, and already gone shopping. He sounded his usual happy self.
The mid-winter parcels are all packed up- ready to post on Friday- for the family in Christchurch, DD, DGS, DGD, just realised I have forgotten the SIL, better put the thinking cap on!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Anyone that had hear about my sweet Oscar and update on our little Tony. He finally seems to be over his grief. He started eating today and begging our neighbor ( not that he really realizes they give them to him,story follows)for treats. He could use to lose a couple pounds. I'm so happy he is back to his silly little self. Our Tony barks near the concrete wall and down from the heavens little treats fall. That is our neighbor throwing them over the wall for the boys. I need to tell them not to throw two over anymore just one. I just haven't been able to talk about it to them as of yet. I will tomorrow now that he's out barking for them. Take care everyone and chat later. It's time to play with my sugar gliders and they are at the cage door and ready to play.


Glad to hear that Tony is back to his playful self.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> How long does it take to fly to Australia from NZ? I always think you're close by each other, but I forget we're really not used to great distances over here. My friend visited her relations in the US and one night they drove for 2 hours just to get a pizza. They laughed when she told them, "We drive for 40 minutes to visit friends (us) and we stay overnight!"
> Hope Fale has a good trip.


Saw your question, my answer in my head was only about 3 hours. In September my husband and I will be going up north and it takes longer to fly to Darwin direct from Adelaide than to fly from Auckland to Sydney. And a 3 hour drive is not that long for us, my husband has something on this weekend a 3 hour drive away and he hasn't decided whether to come home or stay oevrnight. His mother lives 2 hours away and he makes that trip ever couple of weeks now that his father has died- and don't think much of it. HAve thoguh never done it only for a pizza. HAve heard of pwople though travelling longer times for something similar. Makes for a very expensive burger or pizza with petrol prices as they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Still waiting for the insurance assessor to come, more than 24 hours after the garage ceiling collapsed. Heard nothing all day yesterday until around 5.45 p.m., when he rang to arrange to come on Wednesday! I explained that it had fallen on my car and was too heavy for me to lift off and examine the damage to the vehicle. So he said he would be here between 1.30 & 2 p.m. today. That's just to assess the damage: heaven knows how long it will take to organise the repairs. Just hoping the rain will keep off for another 24 hours at least - and then what? Nothing like a bit of excitement now and again.
> Love that piano teapot.


Did he make it on time? Just as well you can use public transport.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Ouch! How did you manage 5 breaks? No wonder you need sugery. Other than the pain how much is it restricitng you? Is it your dominant hand?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper
> ...


stupidly. stepped in a hole (well marked) and down i went. not dominant, but i'm a secretary and live alone, so i'd say impact is pretty huge, quite restricted-can't knit. sigh. we'll see what surgeon says, he thought next time we meet would be for knee replacement. guess that ain't happenin'.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have just finsihed talking to my husbands aunt. She is the third person who has told me I should put something into the Adelaide Show- so I guess I better do so. Need to put in the application by the end of the week. Something I have never done. The egg cosies in the Handknitters Guild ws the first time I ever put anything out and these were just displayed. So now to decide what. I've got 2 months to get them done in.


Great to hear. As the saying goes "we are our biggest crictic". Your work is worthy to be on display.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> LeslieghAnne your DH's appetite sounds just like my partner's, what i want to know is how come I'm overweight & he isn't?
> 
> Tessa.


My DH works physically hard, goes to the gym three days a week and either walks or rides his bike for an hour on two days. He is still overweight but no where as much as I am. I don't go to the gym or exercise like he does, but I do not drive, so I do a lot of walking. We eat a very healthy diet and I wonder why we are both overweight.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Oh Ceili, broken in 5 places!! "Not a happy camper" has to be an understatement.

LesleighAnne


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Oh, Ceili!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Sounds terrible, but at least it is your non-dominant hand so you will soon learn to do many things one handed. But very difficult when you live alone as well. Maybe later as it settle you will be able to adapt your way of knitting so you mainly use your right hand. A long needle under your left arm might enable less use of your left hand. Or circular may mean less weight on the needles and so easier to hold. Hope you don't need to wait too long for surgery.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Ceili! How awful! Use ice and elevate, unless the doctor told you different, so at least maybe you can keep swelling down. I'm so sorry this happened to you.

Althea, don't think of moving the roof. I can't believe you would think of picking up a part of your garage! Reminds me of a time when I had a very high fever and thought it would be best to bring my lawn mower into the kitchen to work on it. You need your car but you need your body too. I hope somebody comes soon to get the ball rolling.

This has been a bad month! So many have been sick or hurt. I vote we all have a safe and happy July. Really, I feel for every one of you having problems this month.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


So sorry to hear this. Not fun. No knitting for you for a while unless you can rig something up. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed. 
Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road. 
Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all. 

Well, now that I have that off my chest, I'm going to go back and read what I can to get caught up with you all. Hope everyone is well and safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening TP friends!! Mom is resting comfortably, new pain meds are WONDERFUL!! I think she is resting better than she has in months.
> I love my new doctor.. for the first time in months I am able to sit, stand and walk without fear and pain. The leg still has pain but not as before, will have to use a cane when out and about, just for stability as the leg does get tired easily. Thanks to all for the prayers they are/have been answered and I am so very grateful.
> Mom did ask me to check into the local nursing homes, of course I got very upset, she is worried that she is causing those that care for her too much pain and stress on their bodies. We all agree that she is a bit heavy but nursing home is not an option for us, at least not at this time. I have nothing against homes and I do understand the need for them.. I just remember doing volunteer work at a home and how lonely some were there and the staff was more or less indifferent to the patients when the families were not around. As long as I am able I pray that I can provide the care and needs that Mom requires.. I am fortunate that I do not have to work or care for a family as so many others do.. I am just a daughter that didn't have my Mom when I was young child and I have her now and will give her the best of care as long as I am able


So glad you are well on the mend. It's wonderful that you are able to care for your mom, and it's also wonderful of her to understand that it is stressful, it shows how much she loves you all that she's concerned, but you wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Poledra, you're not having an easy journey! Hope things improve soon and you all arrive at your destination soon and safely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, NanaCaren! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Poledra, you're not having an easy journey! Hope things improve soon and you all arrive at your destination soon and safely.


Thank you. 
We are calling this our "make do honeymoon", have to have a sense of humor over it all. Talked to the shop that has the truck, they are going to try to get the problem diagnosed no later than 11am so that we know whether to check out or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


Looks really good! Ideal use of a Tea Party design!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed.
> Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road.
> Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all.
> ...


you had not expected to be undertaking your journey by 'stages'!!! Here's hoping by the time you read this, that you are in [Wyoming?] and your pups are back to a more normal life. We are all a bit 'caged in' by winter downpours. I like it when the pup snuggles up to me at night. Life could be very lonely without our pets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> ...


We are at this moment waiting hopefully for news from the truck shop that is working on the truck, as to whether to stay a second night or not, we need to let the desk know by 11am. it's now 1052am. But I'm not going to stress over it, at least we are safe and all together, that's the main thing. And the tub in this place, wow! has the wirlpool jets, I slept like a baby last night. lol, DH said I was snoring, I was sleeping so hard that I didn't even flinch when he wacked me with a pillow. lol...Poor guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Well earned after the hard work of getting ready to leave! Glad there is an 'upside' in the tale!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> I'm exhausted. I have such a tiny little garden space but so many weeds. Pulled them, dug them, poured hot water on them, filled one entire trash bin with them. Got'em all out. The atrium looks clean and neat. Hurray for me. But man, I'm tired.


I'm with you Dori. Not as far as you are but it sure is exhausting. Three flower gardens. One in front of the living room. One in front of the dining room, and one lining the other side of the walkway along that route to the front door. Oh, and lest I forget, it is four. The big one in back. And I want a garden for food!!! Am I crazy :shock:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Daralene, your pictures of that region have convinced me that the next time we take a driving vacation, we'll head your way. :thumbup:
> 
> Myfanwy, I must have skipped a page or two of the Tea Party. Where is Fale headed - is it a vacation? Reminds me somewhat of my neighbors. He is from Colombia, S.A., she is from Bolivia. She goes to visit her sister and stays for 3 or 4 months at a time. When she returns, he goes to Colombia to visit his brother for a month.
> 
> Life is not measured by the breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


It sure is beautiful. If you do head this way I can tell you some main spots to go to and I have friends that actually live in the area that I can ask for tips.

Now those friends of yours sure know how to keep a marriage fresh.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> A broken wrist in 5 places ouch, so sorry to hear about your accident. Hang in there.
> 
> I went to the knitting group tonight and it was great. It was 103 degrees and the a/c was working hard and we had to have extra fans to cool us down a bit. I stayed a little over an hour and stomach started to roll a bit so I came home. It will be 104 degrees tomorrow. So yard work in the early morning only for the first time in weeks as I am beginning to have the energy. I have a referral to a gasterintologist and will call for an appointment tomorrow. I am happy to get this resolved soon.
> 
> ...


A musician friend came to our concert last night and he had just flown in from Texas. Not sure what city, but he played at the botanical gardens where he was and he told us it was so hot that the ice water was warm after just 15 min. He said it was H-O-T. So glad you were feeling well enough to go to the knitting group for a while and to make your own bread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope they can get you all sorted out and better soon.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Did any of you see Dolphin Tale? Well if you did, do you remember where the little girl was mixing the food for the fish and she would forget to put the lid on. Well, I'm just like her. She didn't do it just once either, and neither do I. I was juicing and two days in a row have forgotten to put the back on where all the bits and pieces go. I can only laugh, but I sure had a mess to clean up. Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :XD: Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :thumbup: DH is coming down now to have his glass. To tell or not to tell, that is the question :?: :twisted: :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Just had a phone call from Fale, he has landed safely, and already gone shopping. He sounded his usual happy self.
> The mid-winter parcels are all packed up- ready to post on Friday- for the family in Christchurch, DD, DGS, DGD, just realised I have forgotten the SIL, better put the thinking cap on!


Uh Oh :roll: 
Just hate it when that happens.

So glad Fale got there safely and sounded good. A relief for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> A broken wrist in 5 places ouch, so sorry to hear about your accident. Hang in there.
> 
> I went to the knitting group tonight and it was great. It was 103 degrees and the a/c was working hard and we had to have extra fans to cool us down a bit. I stayed a little over an hour and stomach started to roll a bit so I came home. It will be 104 degrees tomorrow. So yard work in the early morning only for the first time in weeks as I am beginning to have the energy. I have a referral to a gasterintologist and will call for an appointment tomorrow. I am happy to get this resolved soon.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that had hear about my sweet Oscar and update on our little Tony. He finally seems to be over his grief. He started eating today and begging our neighbor ( not that he really realizes they give them to him,story follows)for treats. He could use to lose a couple pounds. I'm so happy he is back to his silly little self. Our Tony barks near the concrete wall and down from the heavens little treats fall. That is our neighbor throwing them over the wall for the boys. I need to tell them not to throw two over anymore just one. I just haven't been able to talk about it to them as of yet. I will tomorrow now that he's out barking for them. Take care everyone and chat later. It's time to play with my sugar gliders and they are at the cage door and ready to play.
> ...


Poor little Tony. I'm so glad to hear he is doing better and love the story about the barking and dog treats fall from heaven. What are sugar gliders? Thinking birds??


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed.
> Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road.
> Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all.
> ...


Sorry that your journey is giving you a hard time.Did you know that the word "travel" stems from "travail" - . . . That's what is was a long time ago, and in some instances it still is.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> Did any of you see Dolphin Tale? Well if you did, do you remember where the little girl was mixing the food for the fish and she would forget to put the lid on. Well, I'm just like her. She didn't do it just once either, and neither do I. I was juicing and two days in a row have forgotten to put the back on where all the bits and pieces go. I can only laugh, but I sure had a mess to clean up. Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :XD: Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :thumbup: DH is coming down now to have his glass. To tell or not to tell, that is the question :?: :twisted: :-D


Just saw that movie last night. Such a great thing all those people did. Especially the kids who were just so tenacious. Hope he grows up to be a vet or an MD. Kid has heart


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a phone call from Fale, he has landed safely, and already gone shopping. He sounded his usual happy self.
> ...


The house is so quiet when he is not here! the telly has got wimbledon- and although I watch some tennis, I am not a fanatic about it. Had hoped to catch up on the overseas news- but NZ has a sporting reputation to keep up! Have to finish two fingers and a thumb today so I can post the gloves on Friday. Must get up and put on a CD.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Did any of you see Dolphin Tale? Well if you did, do you remember where the little girl was mixing the food for the fish and she would forget to put the lid on. Well, I'm just like her. She didn't do it just once either, and neither do I. I was juicing and two days in a row have forgotten to put the back on where all the bits and pieces go. I can only laugh, but I sure had a mess to clean up. Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :XD: Have to say though, that glass of juice was fabulous!!! :thumbup: DH is coming down now to have his glass. To tell or not to tell, that is the question :?: :twisted: :-D


I just watched Dolphin Tale two nights ago. How funny! Not for the clean up though bet it is pretty sticky. I know people do this all the time but I haven't known any of them! I bet it happens right after you have already cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


That is wonderful. Perfect for all the Canadians with the maple leaf. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


That is gorgeous.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


That is a wonderful tea pot cosy. Perfect for all the Canadians with the maple leaf. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:

I added (tea pot cosy) and thought I did an edit, but I must have done a quote reply insteady.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed.
> Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road.
> Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all.
> ...


Oh no, this is beginning to sound like a movie. I'm glad you are keeping your spirits up but that is too much with two things right in a row. You will be so glad when this is all over and you are moved in and settled. Moving is such a pain, but yours is sounding more painful than most. So glad the pups are being champs :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And it sounds like you are too.
Daralene


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> ...


Lol, never thought about that. Well, we just hear that somehow gas got mixed in with the diesel, we know it wasn't us, unless there was gas in the tanks for the diesel pumps as we only filled up a the diesel pumps on the truck side of stations, except in Abilene, where the diesel is the green handle on the pump with gas, but that was 2 days ago, and we used the diesel anyway. Oh well, they are going to swap us out. Hopefully soon. So the drama continues.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Poledra, you're not having an easy journey! Hope things improve soon and you all arrive at your destination soon and safely.
> ...


Hope the rest of the trip goes off without any glitches. The best thing, through all of this, is you are safe!!! Please have a safe journey the rest of the way and enjoy :wink: your "make do honeymoon."


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

This is such a busy time for DH. I don't know if you remember he is preparing two separate solo concerts. Well one of them is tonight at the Jazz Festival. It is 2 hrs. of music all from memory. Not bad for us old timers. Last night he conducted a band with a guest soloist. Here is a poor quality photo taken in the dark on my phone camera, but I liked the stage special effects. 

It's a good thing I'm juicing and taking my vitamins to keep up with DH. Of course I make them for him also so he can keep up his energy and good memory. Music makes for such a fun life. Meet so many people and go so many places. :-D But then so does knitting. After all, I met all of you.
XOXOXO


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that Tony is back to his playful self.
> ...


Sugar Gliders are marsupials, look like small flying squirrels. Have large eyes and are very sweet. Nocturnal. Some call them pocket pets. You can find them on the internet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great hat nanacaren - or i should say creative nanacaren - nice use of dave's maple leaf cosy.

sam

update: am i dense or am i dense - someone said tea cosy so i went back to look at it - there is the handle and spout = tea cosy. well it could have been a hat.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - you need to keep a daily journal of this trip - i think someday you could read it and laugh at all that happned. notice - i said "someday".

hope the remainder of the trip goes well.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed.
> Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road.
> Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Caren, I love your tea cozy. I'm partial toward the maple leaf design since my ancestors were all Canadian. Is this for your Mom's birthday?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra, I guess those rental trucks aren't in the best shape. I hope the company reimburses you for all your troubles. You're taking it very well, which helps. Good luck on the rest of your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great hat nanacaren - or i should say creative nanacaren - nice use of dave's maple leaf cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, first time I looked at it, I thought it was a hat, too, then I remembered Caren said she was making a tea cozy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> This is such a busy time for DH. I don't know if you remember he is preparing two separate solo concerts. Well one of them is tonight at the Jazz Festival. It is 2 hrs. of music all from memory. Not bad for us old timers. Last night he conducted a band with a guest soloist. Here is a poor quality photo taken in the dark on my phone camera, but I liked the stage special effects.
> 
> It's a good thing I'm juicing and taking my vitamins to keep up with DH. Of course I make them for him also so he can keep up his energy and good memory. Music makes for such a fun life. Meet so many people and go so many places. :-D But then so does knitting. After all, I met all of you.
> XOXOXO


Daralene, all we need is the sound so we can enjoy the concert! Very nice special effects.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


Love your teapot cozy, nicely done!

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.
> ...


Not surprised to hear we have had a dump of snow again in both main islands- ah well, good for the ski industry.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to laugh about the truck breakdown, when I was moving from Colorado to Texas in 2003, I was driving a 26ft truck, towing a 12ft trailer, DH was driving his Explorer pulling a 6ft and my Mom was behind him with her little Saturn. We had planned to stop for the night in Witchita Falls, Tx but coming down a hill I realized I had no brakes, then no power steering and the a/c went out. I stood on the brake pedal and managed to control it over to the side of the road. Mom and DH both took off looking for a phone or cell service.. (dead zone) finally found a station and called the hotline # About an hour later here comes a guy in a shiny new pickup truck, throws me the keys and tells me to drive it and he hops in the big truck and man-handles it into a small town. The only "motel" was an ancient one but at least the rooms were halfway clean. The next morning they came out to look at the truck and said we'll just offload yours and switch things around.. you can be on your way.. they opened the back end of that baby and slammed it shut, LOL... They fixed my truck and gave me good blessings for a safe trip, I had 3 households packed into the truck and the trailers.. complete with all the kitchen appliances.. they did not want to transfer in the middle of the Texas heat for sure! 

Such memories, here's wishing you God Speed on the rest of your journey.. so glad you at least found a nice place to stay!! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh about the truck breakdown, when I was moving from Colorado to Texas in 2003, I was driving a 26ft truck, towing a 12ft trailer, DH was driving his Explorer pulling a 6ft and my Mom was behind him with her little Saturn. We had planned to stop for the night in Witchita Falls, Tx but coming down a hill I realized I had no brakes, then no power steering and the a/c went out. I stood on the brake pedal and managed to control it over to the side of the road. Mom and DH both took off looking for a phone or cell service.. (dead zone) finally found a station and called the hotline # About an hour later here comes a guy in a shiny new pickup truck, throws me the keys and tells me to drive it and he hops in the big truck and man-handles it into a small town. The only "motel" was an ancient one but at least the rooms were halfway clean. The next morning they came out to look at the truck and said we'll just offload yours and switch things around.. you can be on your way.. they opened the back end of that baby and slammed it shut, LOL... They fixed my truck and gave me good blessings for a safe trip, I had 3 households packed into the truck and the trailers.. complete with all the kitchen appliances.. they did not want to transfer in the middle of the Texas heat for sure!
> 
> Such memories, here's wishing you God Speed on the rest of your journey.. so glad you at least found a nice place to stay!! ;-)


How is that leg coming on?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great hat nanacaren - or i should say creative nanacaren - nice use of dave's maple leaf cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I thought hat too and then went in and corrected myself as I was looking at the picture again and saw the spout and handle. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Poledra---- I am thinking positive thoughts and making prayer for you folks to make it to your destination safe. Hang in ther kid!!!!!! We all are pulling for you.

I did get a cancellation appt. with the gasterintologist for tomorrow at 4:30 p.m. and I am so grateful. I will let you all know what happens. I have a little going on today and might not get back to TP until later. Take care kids. joe p


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


NanaCaren - you've outdone yourself. This is great for Canada Day. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a lot of catch up to do. I missed the TP.
> But, our epic journey is only half over, so I'll be off again once they get the moving truck fixed.
> Sunday evening we had a flat on the trailer hauling the car, had to wait 6 hrs to get it fixed, the poor guy was so busy, we finished with that at midnight and got into my Best Friends at 230am in North Texas and slept, ate and hung out until 1pm then got back on the road. 4 hrs later 18minutes South of Garden City, Kansas the coolant light came on and the truck stopped. 45min later still hadn't heard back from roadside assistance but a wonderful DPS mobil carrier inspector showed up and had his dispatcher call roadside assistance and light a fire under them. I guess the call center was bogged down, but the Tow truck got to us and towed us into Garden City, dropped us off at a Motel, (yes budget said they'd reimburse us at the other end), and now it's just a waiting game to get back on the road.
> Please pray/send positive thoughts that it's an easy/quick fix and we can get back out on the road soon. Poor pups are soooo confused but they've been champs through it all.
> ...


You've had quite a journey so far - hope the rest is uneventful and you get a well deserved rest - and the dogs too..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great hat nanacaren - or i should say creative nanacaren - nice use of dave's maple leaf cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam - do you need glasses
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later. 
We got the call a little while ago that the replacement truck is on the way from Hays Kansas and that they have 2 guys to swap the loads for us once it's here, so all is looking up. We are just going to stay the night since the rooms paid for and it's already almost 530pm so by the time they get it all done it's going to be fairly late. That way we can get an early start in the am and get the last 5-6 hours of the trip knocked out. 
The poor pups are taking it all really well, thank God. 
Well, DH is watching repo games, funny show.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later.
> We got the call a little while ago that the replacement truck is on the way from Hays Kansas and that they have 2 guys to swap the loads for us once it's here, so all is looking up. We are just going to stay the night since the rooms paid for and it's already almost 530pm so by the time they get it all done it's going to be fairly late. That way we can get an early start in the am and get the last 5-6 hours of the trip knocked out.
> The poor pups are taking it all really well, thank God.
> Well, DH is watching repo games, funny show.


Too bad that it seems problem with rental trucks are very common. You'd think they'd make sure they were well-maintained considering the situations in which people are using them.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I've been knitting the past couple days.


Wow NanaCaren, This Cozy is georgeous! Do you have the pattern or maybe is this one of Daves? Bottom line can you tell us where one can find it?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren, the cosy is great. And like some others mentioned, it would make a great hat!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

How is that leg coming on?[/quote]

Hey Myfanwy, leg is doing soooo much better, not sure what he used as I cannot have cortisone, but what ever he injected hurt like heck going in but a day later I was walking!! I can't do everything I normally do but at least I'm not bound to the chair or bed any longer!! I go to see the Dr again on Thursday.. hope he will clear me to drive again! 
Mom is still suffering from her fall, but therapist has gotten her up and using a walker, she went the length of our hall way today.. a major boost for sure! Of course as soon as the therapist left she took a pain pill :lol: 
It's getting horribly hot here.. sure could use some of the cooler temps about now.. oh well have to go through the hot summer to appreciate the cool and cold winters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> How is that leg coming on?


Hey Myfanwy, leg is doing soooo much better, not sure what he used as I cannot have cortisone, but what ever he injected hurt like heck going in but a day later I was walking!! I can't do everything I normally do but at least I'm not bound to the chair or bed any longer!! I go to see the Dr again on Thursday.. hope he will clear me to drive again! 
Mom is still suffering from her fall, but therapist has gotten her up and using a walker, she went the length of our hall way today.. a major boost for sure! Of course as soon as the therapist left she took a pain pill :lol: 
It's getting horribly hot here.. sure could use some of the cooler temps about now.. oh well have to go through the hot summer to appreciate the cool and cold winters.[/quote]

That sounds great Marianne, what a relief to be walking again! long may it last! Sorry your Mom is still suffering, Really windy weather here- they are saying it is blasting up from the pole- sure feels like it.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I would just like to express my most sincere appreciation for the compassion you have all shown to me. I am truly scared. I know the Lord "has my back", but comforting to know I have friends out there who care and will be praying.


 Bulldog, one more caring about you and hopeing for a good outcome. We are here for you. Edith M


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ceili said:


> this am, fell and broke my left wrist in 5 places - will need surgery later in the week not happy camper


Oh Celli, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope at least you are right handed and not in pain. Hope the surgery goes well. Many hugs going your way. Edith M


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I checked all the posts and need to go to bed. take care, joe


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture). The bad news is that my insurance company will not pay out for faulty workmanship (I should have thrown a bucket of water over it the ceiling) and I'm responsible for fixing/paying for it - thousands of dollars, I'm told. Waiting for two ceiling companies to come and quote on removal of remaining ceiling, replacement and painting. Ouch! The good news is that my car insurance co. will cover the damage to my car (fortunately, not huge). Have driven it down to crash repairers for an estimation this morning, and will take it back on Monday for the assessors to approve (or otherwise!) the quote. Incidentally, I phoned another insurance co. to check on their policy in similar situations re a garage ceiling collapsing, and they said that the same arrangement would apply: they would not pay out on a 'construction issue'. Makes you wonder why bother with insurance, doesn't it? So no yarn purchases for me, maybe for a couple of years (!). Good thing I have enough in my stash to last a life-time.
Poledra, hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly. Ceili, take care of that wrist (my suggestion: leave off the bra: too hard to hook it up with one hand). Nana J, glad Fale has arrived safely. Bulldog, thinking of you and your surgery. Marianne, glad your leg is doing better. All other TPers, take care. We've all had enough 'excitement' for June. Looking forward to a less eventful July.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have glasses budasha - with bifocals - i have no excuse - just missed the handle and spout. it looked like a hat.

sam



budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what a great hat nanacaren - or i should say creative nanacaren - nice use of dave's maple leaf cosy.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later.
> We got the call a little while ago that the replacement truck is on the way from Hays Kansas and that they have 2 guys to swap the loads for us once it's here, so all is looking up. We are just going to stay the night since the rooms paid for and it's already almost 530pm so by the time they get it all done it's going to be fairly late. That way we can get an early start in the am and get the last 5-6 hours of the trip knocked out.
> The poor pups are taking it all really well, thank God.
> Well, DH is watching repo games, funny show.


You have had yourself some trip. Pray the rest of your trip is uneventful for you and your puppies.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Ceili, joe, Marianne et al: I can't imagine the pain that must be in that many breaks and how long it will take to heal. My prayers for all of you in your recovery. Yes at last winter's woes should be past us. I was glad to wake up to the sun shining and reasonable temps this morning. I actually wore a scoop necked blouse for the first time. Sunny all afternoon. I'm awaiting transportation and this months check for yarn purchases. I had hoped to get new shoes also, but it seems I will need money for the essentials instead. I miss Hobo's company a lot and hope that he has found safety and love whereever he is.
I miss Dave's picturesque additions to the conversations.
Good night my friends for another day. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture). The bad news is that my insurance company will not pay out for faulty workmanship (I should have thrown a bucket of water over it the ceiling) and I'm responsible for fixing/paying for it - thousands of dollars, I'm told. Waiting for two ceiling companies to come and quote on removal of remaining ceiling, replacement and painting. Ouch! The good news is that my car insurance co. will cover the damage to my car (fortunately, not huge). Have driven it down to crash repairers for an estimation this morning, and will take it back on Monday for the assessors to approve (or otherwise!) the quote. Incidentally, I phoned another insurance co. to check on their policy in similar situations re a garage ceiling collapsing, and they said that the same arrangement would apply: they would not pay out on a 'construction issue'. Makes you wonder why bother with insurance, doesn't it? So no yarn purchases for me, maybe for a couple of years (!). Good thing I have enough in my stash to last a life-time.
> 
> They'll find any excuse,won't they? can you go to the builder or someone to get help with the cost? You pay for insurance and they pull that. Why did it pass inspection. Make one wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture). The bad news is that my insurance company will not pay out for faulty workmanship (I should have thrown a bucket of water over it the ceiling) and I'm responsible for fixing/paying for it - thousands of dollars, I'm told. Waiting for two ceiling companies to come and quote on removal of remaining ceiling, replacement and painting. Ouch! The good news is that my car insurance co. will cover the damage to my car (fortunately, not huge). Have driven it down to crash repairers for an estimation this morning, and will take it back on Monday for the assessors to approve (or otherwise!) the quote. Incidentally, I phoned another insurance co. to check on their policy in similar situations re a garage ceiling collapsing, and they said that the same arrangement would apply: they would not pay out on a 'construction issue'. Makes you wonder why bother with insurance, doesn't it? So no yarn purchases for me, maybe for a couple of years (!). Good thing I have enough in my stash to last a life-time.
> Poledra, hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly. Ceili, take care of that wrist (my suggestion: leave off the bra: too hard to hook it up with one hand). Nana J, glad Fale has arrived safely. Bulldog, thinking of you and your surgery. Marianne, glad your leg is doing better. All other TPers, take care. We've all had enough 'excitement' for June. Looking forward to a less eventful July.


Althea- I have always thought Insurance was stacked against one, how awful to have it confirmed this way! Thank goodness you will not run short of yarn! We need an uneventful July.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

update on wrist. still much pain, but coping. I can dress myself, but haven't figured out showering or cooking yet. not very hungry - don't know if that's due to pain or pain meds (which aren't really working for pain, but do make me drowsy). Extremely bored, miss my sticks & string. reading, tv, a little computer & napping, that'll be my life for awhile!

see the surgeon on thurs afternoon.

you have all been so wonderful, i'm so glad i found you all. can't imagine getting thru it without your love & support. now to bed - something I can do, LOL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the compliments. I can only take credit for the knitting the design is from Dave.

Sam it wasn't hard to miss the spout and handle. I didn't think of that when I took the picture. 

Doris this is for my mum for Canada Day, I am working on one for myself. I am also partial to maple leaves, being a Candian.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!


I'm on my 8th bear, and 'interesting' is one word for the fun fur! You're right it doesn't show any mistakes and you'll find when you come to sew it up, it doesn't show the stitches either. Just don't try to tink it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flockie!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Funny how our impressions of places are always so far off if we don't live there or haven't traveled there. I always think of NZ as a tropical island and never thought of snow. Thanks for sharing with us about your life there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hope the house won't be too quiet for you without Fale. I know I still miss DH when he is away but figure that is good. I do enjoy just eating when I want and going out with friends more and knitting, reading, etc. Hope the switching rooms is going ok. A whole lot of work for sure.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie!


Yes, Happy Birthday Flockie :!: 

Hope it is a wonderful one. Now if we just had sound our musical group at the Tea Party could play and sing for you. :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


He is adorable. Such a bright, happy bear would make anyone feel better :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments. I can only take credit for the knitting the design is from Dave.
> 
> Sam it wasn't hard to miss the spout and handle. I didn't think of that when I took the picture.
> 
> Doris this is for my mum for Canada Day, I am working on one for myself. I am also partial to maple leaves, being a Candian.


I didn't realize you were Canadian. I am too with lots of relatives still there in Markham, Scarborough, Burlington, and St. Catharine's. I know I have relatives in other places too but not sure where they are. When I lived with my aunt I lived in the Highlands of Haliburton in a small town called West Guilford. My home with my mother was in Toronto on St. Claire Ave. We recently took a trip there to show my mom and aunt the places where they lived and went to school as children and young girls. It was so much fun. We often go to Niagara on the Lake for the theater and dinner. Such a beautiful place.

*Ceili* I sure hope you have some food you can eat without cooking or that someone will help you. Such an awful feeling to be incapacitated that way. Please be well soon. Even though Thursday is getting closer, it must seem like an eternity with the pain.

*Joe* That is such good news that you got in early to see the doctor. Hope once you get his help you will get even more relief.

*Althea* They sure don't tell us all the things they don't cover when they insure us. That is awful news!! When you have the construction people there ask them if there is evidence of moisture damage that they can see. Is there any chance of getting any money from the builders? So sad this happened to you.

DH's solo concert was last night and I got so nervous. He doesn't have to have stage fright because I have it for him. I don't let him know but it was almost done before I could stop telling myself to breathe and relax. You would think it was me up there on the stage. Well, he did fabulous. 2 hrs. of music all from memory. I was so proud of him and he played with such feeling. It was Duke Ellington music and he explained some of the history of each piece before playing it, which made it really interesting. I know I am prejudiced, but I thought it was wonderful. After, the organizers of the jazz festival treated us to a nice dinner and we got to take our son and dil with us. Talk about a late dinner though. It was about 9:30 pm. I hope people don't mind if I share these things about DH??


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later.
> We got the call a little while ago that the replacement truck is on the way from Hays Kansas and that they have 2 guys to swap the loads for us once it's here, so all is looking up. We are just going to stay the night since the rooms paid for and it's already almost 530pm so by the time they get it all done it's going to be fairly late. That way we can get an early start in the am and get the last 5-6 hours of the trip knocked out.
> The poor pups are taking it all really well, thank God.
> Well, DH is watching repo games, funny show.


So glad you will be reimbursed and also not penalized for the late turn in. I hadn't thought about all the unpacking and re-packing. What a nightmare. Good thing they are sending 2 guys to swap the loads for you. One thing for sure, you will never forget this move. May you make up for it all be being so happy in your new home.....when you finally get there!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to express my most sincere appreciation for the compassion you have all shown to me. I am truly scared. I know the Lord "has my back", but comforting to know I have friends out there who care and will be praying.
> ...


Me too. Loving thoughts.

Marianne....that is such wonderful news that you can walk again.!! Wonder what the doctor did that worked like that. Sorry your mom is still in such pain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Celli, hope that wrist heals well and quickly, just thinking about it makes me ache, sounds extremely painful. 

Althea, so sorry about your garage, how on earth are you supposed to know if it's substandard work or not, you aren't a building inspector, good grief. 

Strawberry4u, thank you, I sure hope and pray that it's all clear from here on out, they got the swap done by about 9-930pm last night, so they are going to pick us up this a.m. and we are hitting the road again. If all goes well(knock on wood), we'll be in Torrington by 4pm. 

If I EVER move again(long distance, well, maybe short distance too after all this), we are hiring movers to drive. lol... That's it, I've had enough, after this I retire from the moving business.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, glad Fale's trip is going well, hope he has a great time and that you are able to do all that you want to accomplish while he's away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later.
> ...


Thank you Daralene, I'll be so happy just to get there, that I think I'll do a jig in the street.  That truck is getting unloaded and returned as soon as humanly (and legally driving speedwise) possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all. They said they'll reimburse us the motel room and they won't penalize us for returning the truck that many hours later.
> ...


Thank you Daralene, I'll be so happy just to get there, that I think I'll do a jig in the street.  That truck is getting unloaded and returned as soon as humanly (and legally driving speedwise) possible. We've named the first truck Calliope since we've spent so much time with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flockie!!!!!!!!

Daralene, so glad your DH had a great concert. We enjoy hearing about things like that, they are part of what makes you you.  That would be a late dinner, but you had a good time and good company.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the compliments. I can only take credit for the knitting the design is from Dave.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The Doctor told me that the therapy had done most of the work, the bending and the ice packs and heat treatments.. and my therapist used the acupuncture also. The appointment with the Dr last week he injected the knee and hip, I do know I have to have 2 more of the knee injections not sure about the hip. I don't have insurance and don't qualify for Medicare for another year. So my savings are dwindling quickly from all these tests and scans and so forth. Am ready for this to be over for sure.. not my favorite way to spend a summer.. my veggie garden is showing weeds and I trust no one to know the difference between a weed and a plant, but they do water and have set the beer traps for the slugs. Found out that my sweet roommate messed up my lawn tractor trying to mow the back acre. So now have to find a way to get it to the repair shop, she was trying and so upset, I had to laugh when she told me what she did.. was riding and singing along with her MP3 earbuds in and enjoying herself.. realized she somehow got a stick jammed so shut down and pulled it out... said when she got back on it wouldn't move..everything worked but the forward and reverse. Turns out when she removed the stick she hit the release on the drive train belt.. then when she and a neighbor pushed it to the house..the belt got tangled under the motor. Just another reason I have to stay healthy and on my feet.. she is NOT an outdoor person, ;-) but give her your bookwork, accounting and she's in heaven :lol: 
Sorry to rattle on.. therapist to be here soon.. Have a wonderful day.. and keeping you all in my prayers for safe journeys and quick healing...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry.. forgot one major thing... 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am horrible about remembering b'days and to those that I missed... sending each of you a Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Hope it was/is a fantastic day!! Each of you are the best!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> update on wrist. still much pain, but coping. I can dress myself, but haven't figured out showering or cooking yet. not very hungry - don't know if that's due to pain or pain meds (which aren't really working for pain, but do make me drowsy). Extremely bored, miss my sticks & string. reading, tv, a little computer & napping, that'll be my life for awhile!
> 
> see the surgeon on thurs afternoon.
> 
> you have all been so wonderful, i'm so glad i found you all. can't imagine getting thru it without your love & support. now to bed - something I can do, LOL.


Ceili, you have my prayers and sympathy, I'm an expert on broken wrists, having broken each wrist 3 times aver the last 45 years! (I tend to put my hands out to catch myself if I fall, not a good idea!) Best suggestion, take your pain meds according to schedule - don't skip one - and buy or send a friend to buy a couple front-hook bras - much easier to put on if you don't have someone to help. Also, since you live alone, get some frozen dinners, at least for the first couple of weeks. Anything to make life easier! When you finally get the cast off, make sure you go to all the physical therapy your insurance will allow you to have. I can't tell you how important that is to your use of your hand after surgery! In spite of all my falls, surgery and pins in my bones, I have about 95% of motion and strenght in both of my wrists. Feel free to PM me if I can help in any way. Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just been out for Indian for a brotheres birthday. Was trying to decide what to give him for a present and finally decided this afternoon that a scarf would be a good idea. So I started one using a pattern for a snake. Well I thought why knit two pieces and sew them together- imagine sewing two long scarf seams together. So I decided on using magic loop. The I decided that I would start at the head rather than the other end. Then relaised that would be easier to put the stripes on the whole snake rather than just the top. So went on doing the strips as per patttern(!). Didn't finish but he has seen it 1/3rd done. But I have decided that snakes don't finish of straight so I need to shape his tail! Not too much of the pattern I started with left by the time I fisnih (the strips on the top and the number of stitches).
Anyway sitting here working on Davids wrapghan while reading KP and came to the armholes, decided it would be better if I didn't do casting off for the sleeves, I will just pick them up and work the sleeves down instead of starting at the cuff and sewing it in. And then laughed at myself- maybe I change patterns more often than I thought!

Glad things seem to be continuing to improve at your place Marianne.
Poldera what an eventful trip you have had- surely you will make it this time.
Lovely tea cosy Nanacaran.
Celli maybe you need to buy preprepared meals that just need heating up for now.
Got the bear huggable pattern a couple of days ago- wonder what changes I will make to that when I start! Got sidetracked by the snake today. But the bears are so wonderful, as was this delighful red one. Also got the little rabbit. My youngest is going overseas for about 3 months in September and can't take her pet rabbit or her toy she has had for over 25 years (and still goes to bed with her, a very accepting husband has been kniw to wake up with Big Bunny in his arms rather than his wife). Figured this cute looking little one could go with her in her pocket. (well as long as it a reasonable sized pocket).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


some people working with migrants are guilty of letting people who want to move here, think we are tropical- but although we do have rainforest, we are Temperate in climate. I once heard of a woman coming out here from the UK to Timaru in the South Island, who had been led to believe she could give away all her cold weather clothing- sadly mistaken there.
It is very quiet without Fale, I miss knowing that he is just around the 'corner', if not actually in my eyesight- funny how aware you can be of another person breathing! But I also know he will love being able to speak Samoan all the time, and being with the 'grands'. He would love to adopt a child, but I am unwilling to go back to all that!!!
I am at the point of needing another pair of hands for the shifting of beds etc- unfortunately my helper broke her Ulna a few weeks ago, and besides which I think she also may be in Australia. I have 'humped' all the boxes I need to, but want to discard some drawers that definitely have active wood worm.
BTW the Southern Alps go up to 12,000 ft, and have all year round snow, and have the fastest recorded upthrust- well beyond what the Scientists used to think possible. Not that surprising there has been a major earthquake, but not even Maori were here the last time that fault ruptured, 40,000 years ago. 
I do enjoy being able to cook just for myself- the last time I was on my own, I was so busy carpentering I lived on instant noodles largely- I had found one that claimed to be mi-goreng which I really love- but would normally make from scratch. Will be cooking a chicken later today, for me and the dogs- they love the skin and wings, and I'll make a stock from the bones. Looking forward to my healthy cauliflower soup too- being winter the last time I made it I put in two small sweet potatoes and two small ordinary potatoes- made it just right for the cold weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been out for Indian for a brotheres birthday. Was trying to decide what to give him for a present and finally decided this afternoon that a scarf would be a good idea. So I started one using a pattern for a snake. Well I thought why knit two pieces and sew them together- imagine sewing two long scarf seams together. So I decided on using magic loop. The I decided that I would start at the head rather than the other end. Then relaised that would be easier to put the stripes on the whole snake rather than just the top. So went on doing the strips as per patttern(!). Didn't finish but he has seen it 1/3rd done. But I have decided that snakes don't finish of straight so I need to shape his tail! Not too much of the pattern I started with left by the time I fisnih (the strips on the top and the number of stitches).
> Anyway sitting here working on Davids wrapghan while reading KP and came to the armholes, decided it would be better if I didn't do casting off for the sleeves, I will just pick them up and work the sleeves down instead of starting at the cuff and sewing it in. And then laughed at myself- maybe I change patterns more often than I thought!
> 
> Glad things seem to be continuing to improve at your place Marianne.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: , most of my patterns are a 'starting point'!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the compliments. I can only take credit for the knitting the design is from Dave.
> ...


I love to hear of your 'comings and goings', you are so lucky to have a musician in the house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, glad Fale's trip is going well, hope he has a great time and that you are able to do all that you want to accomplish while he's away.


I will be waiting to hear your progress report once you have unpacked- my goodness the journey has been a saga- at least you were able to sleep!

I am working on a sort of snake cowl I found the pattern for in honour of the cold weather, and humping things around the house in between- it is at that point where you have worked hard, and you look and you wonder if you will ever get there! Sorlenna's vest is having to wait, as it is a summer or between seasons piece. I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Just been out for Indian for a brotheres birthday. Was trying to decide what to give him for a present and finally decided this afternoon that a scarf would be a good idea. So I started one using a pattern for a snake. Well I thought why knit two pieces and sew them together- imagine sewing two long scarf seams together. So I decided on using magic loop. The I decided that I would start at the head rather than the other end. Then relaised that would be easier to put the stripes on the whole snake rather than just the top. So went on doing the strips as per patttern(!). Didn't finish but he has seen it 1/3rd done. But I have decided that snakes don't finish of straight so I need to shape his tail! Not too much of the pattern I started with left by the time I fisnih (the strips on the top and the number of stitches).
> ...


Sure was a starting point only for the snake.
I knew a lady who came over from Scotland, decades ago, arrived in Sydney midwinter without any winter clothes and got sent to the Blue Mountians, a very cold area a couple of hours out from Sydney. After all Australia is hot . She said she had never been so cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I am sure there must be many who make that mistake about Australia! since the TP, I have been keeping a closer eye on Australian temperatures, Sydney has been on a parr with us- and Adelaide has been colder- mind you your summer/autumn is very much hotter!
do please post your snake when it is finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, the bread can take care of it's self from now on- back to bed, for some shut eye. The nieces gave me a pair of flannelette pyjamas- I must invest in a few more- they are so much warmer than my nighties, which I would acknowledge are all summer weight, there are a lot of things I can't be bothered sewing nowadays- now knitting is a different story!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

p.s., anyone heard from Dave? he must be exceptionally busy, to have kept such a low profile all week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I am sure there must be many who make that mistake about Australia! since the TP, I have been keeping a closer eye on Australian temperatures, Sydney has been on a parr with us- and Adelaide has been colder- mind you your summer/autumn is very much hotter!
> do please post your snake when it is finished!


It is our summer I don't like. Now your weather sounds good- not quite as cold as here in winter and cooler in summer! Today was a lovely day (well I just checked it only reached 15) but it was sunny. 
When I showed my brother the scarf and explained it was a scarf he said he liked scarfs. And then his partner said she thought it might be something rude. Last year as a joke I knitted him a 'thong' which was a great success (as the joke it was intended to be, he had been silly enough to say he wanted some knitted underpants and so got them). So this year decided to do something useful, especially as they live in the hills which are a few degreees cooler than the city. 
I am off to bed now, see you all tomorrow inbetween knitting the snake. Oh and shopping and going to the library.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> p.s., anyone heard from Dave? he must be exceptionally busy, to have kept such a low profile all week!


I haven't heard. He seems to have done a runner on us again this week. How dare he think he has things to do other than his TP!
And we had another of his pork dishes last night which was also good. Preferred the first one with the beans and leeks though.(yes just last night in less than 10 minutes it will the night before last as it is 11.54pm here right now)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.


I've wanted to make some with "half fingers," too, though I have never made full gloves before--that will be an adventure I can look forward to when it cools down here (it's around 99F all week here, so not right now!).

It's Wednesday morning here--I finished and blocked the bigger shawl, and will be out to get photos here in a bit. Here are some of the smaller one (done with Patons Lace yarn) in the meantime. I think a variegated yarn works really well for the pattern.

I must also get my bike ride in before it gets too heated up!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - did you use the fun fur along with the red you used on the paws and ears or did you use it alone. love the red bear.

sam



KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.
> ...


Lovely autumn colours. My word you must be a speed knitter, given you hold down a job as well. The gloves are good even in the heat- being so small, except ofcourse for sticky fingers. I have experimented with talcum powder one summer when I really wanted to keep going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shawl sorlenna - not sure i would be brave enough to try it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - did you use the fun fur along with the red you used on the paws and ears or did you use it alone. love the red bear.
> 
> sam


I have always added another strand of something to the fur--and even then, it is pretty much impossible to tink. One year I found a bunch on clearance for $1 a skein--bought all the store had--and made tons of chemo caps that looked like short hair. The patients loved them!

The shawl is pretty straightforward with the knitting...kind of tricky to block, but I've found that with other curved shapes before, too. I did it half at a time.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> The Doctor told me that the therapy had done most of the work, the bending and the ice packs and heat treatments.. and my therapist used the acupuncture also. The appointment with the Dr last week he injected the knee and hip, I do know I have to have 2 more of the knee injections not sure about the hip. I don't have insurance and don't qualify for Medicare for another year. So my savings are dwindling quickly from all these tests and scans and so forth. Am ready for this to be over for sure.. not my favorite way to spend a summer.. my veggie garden is showing weeds and I trust no one to know the difference between a weed and a plant, but they do water and have set the beer traps for the slugs. Found out that my sweet roommate messed up my lawn tractor trying to mow the back acre. So now have to find a way to get it to the repair shop, she was trying and so upset, I had to laugh when she told me what she did.. was riding and singing along with her MP3 earbuds in and enjoying herself.. realized she somehow got a stick jammed so shut down and pulled it out... said when she got back on it wouldn't move..everything worked but the forward and reverse. Turns out when she removed the stick she hit the release on the drive train belt.. then when she and a neighbor pushed it to the house..the belt got tangled under the motor. Just another reason I have to stay healthy and on my feet.. she is NOT an outdoor person, ;-) but give her your bookwork, accounting and she's in heaven :lol:
> Sorry to rattle on.. therapist to be here soon.. Have a wonderful day.. and keeping you all in my prayers for safe journeys and quick healing...


Marianne, what an awful situation to be in with no health insurance. It can take you under financially real fast. Everything is so expensive. I sure hope they are giving you a break on what they would normally charge. You have many reasons for staying healthy, and the lawn mower appears to be another reason. When it rains it pours!! Here you are trying to take care of everyone and you end up laid up. We do have a lot of wonderful people on here and many are care takers of elderly parents or have illnesses themselves. So glad you feel you are on the way to healing and I hope it is soon so they leave you some money for yarn. After all, what are we if we don't have any yarn :shock: Now for your mom to start feeling better. Here she was already in pain an now it is multiplied. 
Hugs
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flockie. Hope it's a great one. Edith M


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.
> ...


Sorlenna, you are truly an amazing knitter. Love it when you show us what you have done and find it inspiring to get knitting again. I was so frustrated on the cocoon I am knitting with the magic loop method. Size 13 needles and everytime the stitches were on the coil they got smaller and I had to force them back on the needle. Got some dp needles, so hope that works better. At least seeing this makes me want to get back knitting again. :thumbup: Oh, I don't want to say how beautiful the shawl is and lovely colors. My colors by the way!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Nora Ephron, in many ways the voice of my generation of women, passed away yesterday at age 71. Far too young. She was so creative, and humorous, and committed. This is a sad day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili said:


> update on wrist. still much pain, but coping. I can dress myself, but haven't figured out showering or cooking yet. not very hungry - don't know if that's due to pain or pain meds (which aren't really working for pain, but do make me drowsy). Extremely bored, miss my sticks & string. reading, tv, a little computer & napping, that'll be my life for awhile!
> 
> see the surgeon on thurs afternoon.
> 
> you have all been so wonderful, i'm so glad i found you all. can't imagine getting thru it without your love & support. now to bed - something I can do, LOL.


Ceili, take advantage of all the rest you can get! Better than trying to do too much with that hand until the surgeon takes a look at it. Good luck with your visit with him. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


What a cutie!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I have never had sauerkraut, it is seen here only in tins- and about 25km away- so I just don't bother- although I have gone that far to get Tahini.


We love soup in cooler weather--DD and I found a recipe for sweet potato soup we want to try in the fall. And maybe it's my German heritage, but I love sauerkraut. My mother used to cook it in a skillet with sausage...YUM. Bub doesn't, though, so I hardly ever cook it (should he go out of town without me, that would be one supper of choice, to be sure).  Right now, though, I am even icing down my coffee! I put some ice in the cats' water and they looked skeptical at first but then realized it was a good thing. Ideally, they'd have one of those water dishes that keeps the water cold/flowing, but they are out of my price range at the moment.

Regarding the shawl, I don't knit that fast, but I tend to be rather steady as I work in the evenings--and the shawl was pretty simple in its process. I usually have three hours or so each night I can work. I'm always happy to hear that I inspire anyone, too, so thanks for that!

And a happy day to those with birthdays and a mending wish for those with ills and pains, especially those of you facing surgery.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, absolutely gorgeous shawl! You're a great designer; I could never design anything - just like to follow others' patterns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> sam


Sam, would it work if you bound off with larger needles?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Flockie! I hope someone baked you a nice birthday cake and bought you some ice cream to go with it!

Reminds me of when I was on a strict lowfat diet because of a study I was particpating in. I suggested to DH that he buy me an Entenman's fat free cake. Ugh! It was so bad, we had to throw it away! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Doris!



thewren said:


> question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> sam


I agree--use bigger needles or try this one (I use it for shawls): knit the first stitch of the bind off row. *Slip the next stitch from the left needle to the right (2 sts on right needle). Insert left needle through both sts on right needle from the front, yo and lift the 2 sts over. Repeat from *. This technique makes the stitches looser in the bind off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well, I have just commited myself to a trip to the 'shaky City'- Christchurch in the South Island, arriving the night before the DGS turns three- here's hoping Fale is home before November! [to look after the dogs for me] I guess he may want to come too- but that will put the cost up rather- because I would have to have the dogs in the kennels. I got my return fare for less than $90, although I am restricted to 7kg- I may have to wear most of my clothes- especially if I take the laptop! Good excuse to make the little luggage tag that Dave designed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought about that doris but was afraid it would look funny. i have tried to bind off as loose as possible and not look sloppy. i'm not sure what would happen in you knit three and then bound off one - knit another one and bind off one always having three stitches on the right hand needle. will need to give it some more thoght.

thanks for the idea.

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlena - i have printed your directions off so i can use them when i bind off the sleeves i am working on now.

sam


Sorlenna said:



> Thanks, Doris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought about that doris but was afraid it would look funny. i have tried to bind off as loose as possible and not look sloppy. i'm not sure what would happen in you knit three and then bound off one - knit another one and bind off one always having three stitches on the right hand needle. will need to give it some more thoght.
> 
> thanks for the idea.
> 
> ...


Sam, if you're working a ribbed cuff, e.g,, knit 1, purl 1, or knit 2, purl 2, maybe you could do the entire cuff in a larger needle. That way, it might look neater.

But try Sorlenna's suggestion first. She knows much more about knitting than I do.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture). The bad news is that my insurance company will not pay out for faulty workmanship (I should have thrown a bucket of water over it the ceiling) and I'm responsible for fixing/paying for it - thousands of dollars, I'm told. Waiting for two ceiling companies to come and quote on removal of remaining ceiling, replacement and painting. Ouch! The good news is that my car insurance co. will cover the damage to my car (fortunately, not huge). Have driven it down to crash repairers for an estimation this morning, and will take it back on Monday for the assessors to approve (or otherwise!) the quote. Incidentally, I phoned another insurance co. to check on their policy in similar situations re a garage ceiling collapsing, and they said that the same arrangement would apply: they would not pay out on a 'construction issue'. Makes you wonder why bother with insurance, doesn't it? So no yarn purchases for me, maybe for a couple of years (!). Good thing I have enough in my stash to last a life-time.
> 
> Too bad - that sucks. One never really knows what the construction is. We pay for insurance and then when we need to collect on it, we find that the one thing that it didn't cover is what happened.
> 
> PS - I've just been very lucky. Walked into my office from the patio, tripped up the step, landed on my knee and the only damage done was that I spilled my entire cup of coffee on the beige carpet. I'll have to get some cleaner, but nothing is broken or even bruised.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - did you use the fun fur along with the red you used on the paws and ears or did you use it alone. love the red bear.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I used the fun fur on its own on 3.50mm needles. Did another where I used the fun fur with another DK wool and that produced a very large bear! The Need-a-Hug red bear's about 9inches tall sitting down and the big one measured about 14 inches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture). The bad news is that my insurance company will not pay out for faulty workmanship (I should have thrown a bucket of water over it the ceiling) and I'm responsible for fixing/paying for it - thousands of dollars, I'm told. Waiting for two ceiling companies to come and quote on removal of remaining ceiling, replacement and painting. Ouch! The good news is that my car insurance co. will cover the damage to my car (fortunately, not huge). Have driven it down to crash repairers for an estimation this morning, and will take it back on Monday for the assessors to approve (or otherwise!) the quote. Incidentally, I phoned another insurance co. to check on their policy in similar situations re a garage ceiling collapsing, and they said that the same arrangement would apply: they would not pay out on a 'construction issue'. Makes you wonder why bother with insurance, doesn't it? So no yarn purchases for me, maybe for a couple of years (!). Good thing I have enough in my stash to last a life-time.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sam, if you're working a ribbed cuff, e.g,, knit 1, purl 1, or knit 2, purl 2, maybe you could do the entire cuff in a larger needle. That way, it might look neater.
> 
> But try Sorlenna's suggestion first. She knows much more about knitting than I do.


That's also a good suggestion. And Doris, I wouldn't say that--I just learned different bind offs because I tended to bind off way too tightly when I first started...the first sweater I knitted from the bottom up wouldn't go over my head! I had some scarves that were skinnier at one end than the other, too--not what I hoped for! So a friend helped me undo it and showed me that bind off, and that's the one I've used for most things. It works well for me, but another method may work better for someone else.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> sam


I went to You Tube and found a stretchy bind off that involved three stitches. Unfortunitly (somehow the spelling doesn't look correct) I don't remember the exact way, but it was easy to find. I did use it and it worked well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kate - did you use the fun fur along with the red you used on the paws and ears or did you use it alone. love the red bear.
> ...


I thought the bear was both very bright, but characterful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't short yourself doris - i'm taking your suggestion of larger needles and will try sorlenna's pattern bindoff - someone also suggested binding off in pattern which could also work.

sam'



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i thought about that doris but was afraid it would look funny. i have tried to bind off as loose as possible and not look sloppy. i'm not sure what would happen in you knit three and then bound off one - knit another one and bind off one always having three stitches on the right hand needle. will need to give it some more thoght.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't short yourself doris - i'm taking your suggestion of larger needles and will try sorlenna's pattern bindoff - someone also suggested binding off in pattern which could also work.
> 
> sam'
> 
> ...


Sam - sorry about the prior post. Google this Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Basically you K1, yo, k1, pass first k1 and yo over the third stitch. Easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sam - sorry about the prior post. Google this Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Basically you K1, yo, k1, pass first k1 and yo over the third stitch. Easy.[/quote]

thanks dori - i will try this one also. i will eventually try all the suggestions being i have until december to knit as many sweaters as i can. should have kept count but think i am up to twenty. lots of fun

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Flockie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - don't think we have heard from you today or i missed it - happy birthday and many happy returns of the day - and many more.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sam - sorry about the prior post. Google this Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Basically you K1, yo, k1, pass first k1 and yo over the third stitch. Easy.


thanks dori - i will try this one also. i will eventually try all the suggestions being i have until december to knit as many sweaters as i can. should have kept count but think i am up to twenty. lots of fun

sam[/quote]

Wow, Sam, you've been a busy little bee! What pattern are you using? I have lots of blue and pink knitting worsted I could use for such a project.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > PS - I've just been very lucky. Walked into my office from the patio, tripped up the step, landed on my knee and the only damage done was that I spilled my entire cup of coffee on the beige carpet. I'll have to get some cleaner, but nothing is broken or even bruised.
> ...


Yay for luck! I am a klutz, so I often do things like that...my shins are often bruised where I run into things. I broke a coffee cup the other day but was lucky that it didn't have any coffee in it when I dropped it.

Kate, thanks for the feedback on the shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Flockie, I too missed something somewhere about your birthday, hope you have had/are having a lovely time and many more to come!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i'm knitting these baby sweaters (for church world services) and am unhappy with my usual bind off for the sleeves. i want a stretchier bind off if there is such a thing. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> sam


There is a great bind off where you basically do a yarn over between each stitch and then knit the yarn over with the stitch being bound off. I found it foolproof for necks of sweaters, one of which I had previously ripped out three times.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.
> ...


Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Sorlenna, what I wrote sure sounded funny when I read it. I got interrupted as we had to pick up a car from repairs today and came back in the middle of the sentence. Meant to say "I don't want to forget to say" Hope you understood the essence.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!


Ooh, thanks, and thanks for the reminder that I hadn't put up the pictures.  You can see the difference a solid yarn and different yarn weight makes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!
> ...


very lovely!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna the shawl is breath taking. Someday I hope to do as fine a workmanship (or should I say workwomanship); whatever your skills are wonderful.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Another nice one, Sorlenna! Love the color!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!
> ...


I love it!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


I love the bears. great job


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flockie!!!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorlenna - the shawl is beautiful. Is it your pattern? And if not, where can it be found? If yes, will you share?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!
> ...


Oh I love it as well! Does this have a name and is the pattern finished?


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, happy birthday, Flockie. It's 9.45 a.m. in Adelaide, on a chilly but fine morning. Managed to get the washing dry yesterday: more rain expected later today. Have rung three ceiling contractors for quotes for replacing the garage ceiling. Not one has called me back to arrange a time to quote, and in the meantime my car is parked in the driveway all day and night in case the remainder of the ceiling collapses too. Rang the first one again last night and he promised to get back to me around 10 a.m., so we'll see what eventuates. Must be plenty of work around for them. Rang another popular insurance company and told them what had happened and what the assessor/insurance co. had said. I asked if I had been insured with their company if I would have been covered in their policy, and the ansswer was no - the same 'rule' applied where a 'construction issue' was involved. I suppose it's in the fine print somewhere. Darowil kindly PMed me with an offer to take me shoppipng if my car was unroadworthy, so I'm grateful for her kindness. I realise that I haven't even mentioned these events to my extended family - they don't live close by and have their own difficulties to contend with, so I tend to 'vent' on KP. Might ring my sister and say, 'by the way, my garage ceiling collapsed', but not much point since there's nothing she can do about it. Some male support of the practical kind would be good, but that's not likely. Must be positive: so many far worse off than me, and I CAN afford (I think) to have it repaired if I can find someone to do it. Happy Thursday to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna - the shawl is beautiful. Is it your pattern? And if not, where can it be found? If yes, will you share?


would also love to have the pattern! [when it is available!]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> . Since I've changed my diet I can see the changes taking place. My crooked arthritic fingers are actually straightening out...unbelievable. I was able to get up to our bedroom to sleep, and that is where the shower and whirlpool bath are. It has been over a year since I have slept upstairs and what luxury to have the shower and bath right there. I have also cut my migraines in half. Yes, from 14 days a month down to 7 and still cutting down as I continue. I am exercising, but finally have the energy to do it. I guess if we give our body the nutrition it needs, in many instances it heals itself. Can you tell I am excited. I am getting some quality of life back after some pretty long dark periods.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I sure am wishing everyone out there good health from illness, injuries, hardships and loss.
> Daralene


Whow, what an incentive to keep going on! Well done. Sounds like you are getting a new life back.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie!


Thank you, KateB!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Back from the gasterintologist and he talked to me at great length and looked at my symptoms and he wonders about a bunch of things. He is getting all my results of tests from the last two years and he is getting me to take blood tests tomorrow, imaging and cat scan immediately and all the results faxed to him quickly and he would call me with further results or resolves etc. I am so relieved to be in his hands as I feel great confidence in his approach and his thoroughness. I am a very lucky man to have him in my corner, now I just need to spit and enter the ring. 

thanks kids. joe p.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Flockie!
> ...


Thank you Daralene, my 4 year old niece phoned me and sang happy birthday.... her 3 year old sister just made a whoop noise in the background. The 2 year old nephew was only interested in eating his mac and cheese.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie!!!!!!!!
> 
> Daralene, so glad your DH had a great concert. We enjoy hearing about things like that, they are part of what makes you you.  That would be a late dinner, but you had a good time and good company.


Thank you, Poledra. Glad to hear your adventure is finally over. Now you can just settle in..... that is once all the furniture and things get put together.

Flockie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Like Althea I got washing dry yesterday- have put out sheets etc today, it is sunny and breezy so hoping they wil dry before the wet cold weather returns later today. 
Another cast off Sam. Work 2 stitches as for a normal bindoff, then knit these two stitches (I put my left needle into the front of the two stiches on the right needle so have the needles as for a k2tbl and then knit them), knit one stitch and repeat. It does make the edge flare out a bit, but I use on the cuffs of my toe-up socks and never have problems getting them over my heels now. And of course for a cuff the flared look disappears. Don't know if the others avoid this
Happy Birthday Flockie.
Well off to the library and shopping I think so I am home for the afternoon to resuce the washing if the rain comes in early. Mind you all I did can stay there for the next few days. But some of what my husband did this morning won't cope well with lots of rain and possible small hail so that will need to come in whether it has dried or not.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> So sorry.. forgot one major thing...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am horrible about remembering b'days and to those that I missed... sending each of you a Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Hope it was/is a fantastic day!! Each of you are the best!!


Thanks, Marianne. I'm with you on the costs of health care. I don't have any and I have a few years to go until Medicare. Like Dave said before, I'm in my twenty-twenty teens!

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sam - sorry about the prior post. Google this Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Basically you K1, yo, k1, pass first k1 and yo over the third stitch. Easy.


thanks dori - i will try this one also. i will eventually try all the suggestions being i have until december to knit as many sweaters as i can. should have kept count but think i am up to twenty. lots of fun

sam[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





 Here is her stretchy bind off. My mother was trying to explain it to me over the phone and I decided I needed to see it so I got out the video of it! :lol:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of a proper fingerless glove for myself, rather than a fingerless mitt- the latter are very quick, but have a few disadvantages.
> ...


Sorlena, the shawl is beautiful. Love the variegated yarn, reminds me of a sunset.
Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > . Since I've changed my diet I can see the changes taking place. My crooked arthritic fingers are actually straightening out...unbelievable. I was able to get up to our bedroom to sleep, and that is where the shower and whirlpool bath are. It has been over a year since I have slept upstairs and what luxury to have the shower and bath right there. I have also cut my migraines in half. Yes, from 14 days a month down to 7 and still cutting down as I continue. I am exercising, but finally have the energy to do it. I guess if we give our body the nutrition it needs, in many instances it heals itself. Can you tell I am excited. I am getting some quality of life back after some pretty long dark periods.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you. Yes, it is an incentive. Hadn't thought it would work so good. If I'd known this I would have done it years ago.

Funny, but somehow when I real things from you I forget you are in Australia and not nearby. That was so nice of you to contact Althea. :thumbup: Have you ever met each other. I know Australia is huge, and don't know if you are close or not. I just saw that you are both in Adelaide :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Back from the gasterintologist and he talked to me at great length and looked at my symptoms and he wonders about a bunch of things. He is getting all my results of tests from the last two years and he is getting me to take blood tests tomorrow, imaging and cat scan immediately and all the results faxed to him quickly and he would call me with further results or resolves etc. I am so relieved to be in his hands as I feel great confidence in his approach and his thoroughness. I am a very lucky man to have him in my corner, now I just need to spit and enter the ring.
> 
> thanks kids. joe p.


Haha, Joe, me thinks you need some boxing gloves too! You dont have to worry about your fans coming out to see you as we are all cheering for you here at the Tea Party!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

flockie said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry.. forgot one major thing...
> ...


Oh Flockie, so sorry you too are without health insurance. People who have it think everyone is covered, but that isn't true and it is so expensive to try and buy it yourself. Well, we can't get into politics so I will just say I wish I had a magic wand and I would make sure you and Marianne had the best policy there is


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I will whoop over here too for your birthday, only I dont think you would hear it. Happy Birthday and best wishes, etc.
:thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Happy Birthday Flockie. Hope it's a great one. Edith M


Thanks Edith M.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


That is too cute with the 3 yr. old whooping and the 2 yr. old focused on mac and cheese. I'll bet you loved that precious 4 yr. old singing!! Could you hear all of us in the background. :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the gasterintologist and he talked to me at great length and looked at my symptoms and he wonders about a bunch of things. He is getting all my results of tests from the last two years and he is getting me to take blood tests tomorrow, imaging and cat scan immediately and all the results faxed to him quickly and he would call me with further results or resolves etc. I am so relieved to be in his hands as I feel great confidence in his approach and his thoroughness. I am a very lucky man to have him in my corner, now I just need to spit and enter the ring.
> ...


Yes, we are all in your corner cheering you on!! Have you got your silk robe yet? So glad you like him and hope you can get to the bottom of things. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks, girlfriend. he he.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Happy Birthday, Flockie! I hope someone baked you a nice birthday cake and bought you some ice cream to go with it!
> 
> Reminds me of when I was on a strict lowfat diet because of a study I was particpating in. I suggested to DH that he buy me an Entenman's fat free cake. Ugh! It was so bad, we had to throw it away! :lol:


Thanks DorisT, since I'm the baker - no home baked cake. Mom bought a marble pound cake. So, I had a slice of pound cake with sliced strawberries, a bit of whipped cream and a candle to top it off! YUM!
Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!
> ...


Sorlenna, I love the larger one in the solid color. I really like the way it folds in on itself down the front. Beautiful.
Flockie


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

flockie, happy bday and good luck to both of us 2morrow!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Back from the gasterintologist and he talked to me at great length and looked at my symptoms and he wonders about a bunch of things. He is getting all my results of tests from the last two years and he is getting me to take blood tests tomorrow, imaging and cat scan immediately and all the results faxed to him quickly and he would call me with further results or resolves etc. I am so relieved to be in his hands as I feel great confidence in his approach and his thoroughness. I am a very lucky man to have him in my corner, now I just need to spit and enter the ring.
> 
> thanks kids. joe p.


Glad to hear you have a doctor you have confidence in. You should be on the road to full recovery now. Hugs and prayers going your way, Joe. Edith M


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shawl Sorlenna. I can't wait to see the bigger one!
> ...


This is beautiful!!!!!!! loved the first shawl, with all the brilliant colors, would be hard to decide which one to choose.. where do we get the pattern??? I'm ready to try a shawl again! ;-)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Pammie, Sam, Myfanwy, Strawberry4U, Althea, Darowil,
Thanks so much for the birthday wishes. 

5mmdpns, I did hear your 'whoop' all the way from Canada.

Daralene, yes.... I did hear the TP choir singing in the background. You ALL sounded great!!

Ceili, thanks for the birthday wishes. And yes!, good luck and prayers coming your way on the surgery.

Now, I have to go back through the comments. I guess I missed the red bear everyone has been commenting on.

Flockie


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Daralene, Darowil lives about 5km (3 miles) from me. We sometimes meet with other Adelaide KPers to knit/crochet and chat: about every two months or so. We are both members of the Handknitters' Guild of South Australia, too. Still no word from the ceiling contractors and it's now 11.30 a.m. Guess I'll have to give up on all three of them and check out some others.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I started my Bear today! Knitting with the fun fur is interesting. I will say that it is very forgiving for mistakes. You cannot find them!
> ...


OMG, I wear reading glasses..... Sam, I think I need to borrow your bifocals. How did I miss this photo of the bear! KateB, he is adorable!

Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That bear is the sweetest thing, isn't it? 

And my goodness...I went away to have supper and rest up a bit, and came back to all these compliments! Thank you all! I did put the pattern on Ravelry (link is in my signature). Now I've started on something new--not what I thought I'd do next but something that came to me the other night as I was falling asleep...it wouldn't leave me alone, and I hope it works!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That bear is the sweetest thing, isn't it?
> 
> And my goodness...I went away to have supper and rest up a bit, and came back to all these compliments! Thank you all! I did put the pattern on Ravelry (link is in my signature). Now I've started on something new--not what I thought I'd do next but something that came to me the other night as I was falling asleep...it wouldn't leave me alone, and I hope it works!


Sorlenna, I just visited your Ravelry site so now I know that your "real" name is Carol Price. It's so strange to find this out after all these months of calling you Sorlenna. So my question is: how did you decide on the name Sorlenna? Does it have a special meaning? Just curious!! :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> So my question is: how did you decide on the name Sorlenna? Does it have a special meaning? Just curious!! :-D


DD has a character she writes about/draws...Sorlenna is the character's mother. She's sort of my alter ego.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - we are waiting with baited breathe for a picture of the finished product.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> That bear is the sweetest thing, isn't it?
> 
> And my goodness...I went away to have supper and rest up a bit, and came back to all these compliments! Thank you all! I did put the pattern on Ravelry (link is in my signature). Now I've started on something new--not what I thought I'd do next but something that came to me the other night as I was falling asleep...it wouldn't leave me alone, and I hope it works!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Funny, but somehow when I real things from you I forget you are in Australia and not nearby. That was so nice of you to contact Althea. :thumbup: Have you ever met each other. I know Australia is huge, and don't know if you are close or not. I just saw that you are both in Adelaide :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Some of us round Adelaide catch up more or less regularly- depending on how organised I am. Althea is one of the very regular ones - in fact she is the only one to get to all the catch ups as I missed one when my FIL was dying. As well as that I decided to start going to the Handknitters Guild late last year, turned up for my first visit and who should also turn up for her first visit but Althea who I had only just met through the KP catch up. So I see her reasonably often. In fact it was me talking about the TP at one of the catch ups that made her look at it.

I've just read Altheas response but who cares if you see it again?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


He is hard to miss you would think. But when I went back looking for it (to check that the red bear was here and not another posting) could I find it? Not for a while, I had almost decided that it had been another posting f the bear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > So my question is: how did you decide on the name Sorlenna? Does it have a special meaning? Just curious!! :-D
> ...


Is your avatar Sorlenna?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe: It sounds like you have found a winner. I hope he is able to guide you out of this quagmire. Changing your entire diet is so troublesome. It's good that you have knitting as a diversion while awaiting his opinions. My last GI doctor wanted to put me on mercapto6. I strongly refused and did not return. It is such a terrible drug. He based his findings on genetic markers. My came out 300% of normal values and scared him to death. I told him I had survived 20 years in spite of these markers and did not wish to assume the risk of that drug as it could have necessitated platelet transfusions which are against my personal religious beliefs. That was 10 years ago and I am still alive and kicking thanks to the naturopathic doctor. 
Best wishes for your recovery. Explore all avenues. Pm me if you would like some help from me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Ceili: I wish that I could be with you to help out or you were here with me. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Maybe you can enjoy the cooking shows and the knitting ones if you can get them. I certainly thank you for the help that you have given me and the courage to keep plugging away.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne: Can you get the name of the injections that you received. I believe they sound like the hyaluronadaze. In view of your remarkable success, there are probably many who would like to know as it seems that the knees are now one of our weakest links. Marlark Marge.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Not very hungry - don't know if that's due to pain or pain meds (which aren't really working for pain, but do make me drowsy).


I know your in pain and this is not a funny situation but I have a friend who was in a lot of pain. Her doctor prescribe pain killers that did not work at all. She read the label and it said "Take 2 for pain." She came storming into the room saying "Look at this, for pain, for pain, they are right. You take these pills you will have pain."

Hope I have given you a smile.

LesleighAnne


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > So my question is: how did you decide on the name Sorlenna? Does it have a special meaning? Just curious!! :-D
> ...


I like the name Sorlenna - it sort of has a Native Indian feel to it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: Can you get the name of the injections that you received. I believe they sound like the hyaluronadaze. In view of your remarkable success, there are probably many who would like to know as it seems that the knees are now one of our weakest links. Marlark Marge.


I plan on calling today and asking the nurse, my DIL also wants to know (she's and my DS are my medical know-it-all group) :lol: Seriously they know a lot about medicines and treatments. She works for a hospital and DS has a kidney disease and other health issues. Will post as soon as I find out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


No, Sorlenna is an elf...my avatar is a happy lizard because I love lizards. DD drew that for me.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

you did LeslieAnne, thank you. I'm taking them anyway, cus i'm not in pain when I sleep. and to you all, i'm horrified at all my whining! nothing like being in pain AND bored. i'll let you all know what surgen says this afternoon. thank you all for your patience, understanding, and well wishes!


LesleighAnne said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Not very hungry - don't know if that's due to pain or pain meds (which aren't really working for pain, but do make me drowsy).
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> you did LeslieAnne, thank you. I'm taking them anyway, cus i'm not in pain when I sleep. and to you all, i'm horrified at all my whining! nothing like being in pain AND bored. i'll let you all know what surgen says this afternoon. thank you all for your patience, understanding, and well wishes!


Everyone needs to vent, especially when circumstances change suddenly and drastically...we are here for you and I hope all goes well with the surgeon and that you get good news!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, all. Insurance co. assessor came yesterday and pronounced the garage ceiling to have fallen because of 'construction issues' (insufficient glue/nails) rather than water damage (no sign of moisture).
> 
> Won't you be able to go after (sue) the people who put on your garage roof?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > you did LeslieAnne, thank you. I'm taking them anyway, cus i'm not in pain when I sleep. and to you all, i'm horrified at all my whining! nothing like being in pain AND bored. i'll let you all know what surgen says this afternoon. thank you all for your patience, understanding, and well wishes!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What she said also goes for me. We have all had at times an additional need for sympathy and a mother's love. Not saying that we are your mother, but we have all had kids and are parents. Just think of us as trying to sooth your hurts away. Sending you hugs, a kiss to make it better, and kleenx for the tears.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


thanks 5, and sorlena, no tears, i don't cry from pain, but did let out a string of choice obscenities while they were positioning the arm for xrays. I do, however, cry at some coffee and cat food commercials! lol

more scared than anything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> thanks 5, and sorlena, no tears, i don't cry from pain, but did let out a string of choice obscenities while they were positioning the arm for xrays. I do, however, cry at some coffee and cat food commercials! lol
> 
> more scared than anything.


I have a rather ...blue... mantra for situations like that myself! :mrgreen: It can be quite scary, yes. But remember that your goal is to get better and hang in there!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel so quilty I have not responded to all of your posts and I have not a lot of excuse and I apologize.

I am sure with resolve I will be back on top of things and accountable to my buddies here at the tea party. You all and I mean all of you are such fine and generous people from all over and that means quite a lot to me. So thanks.

I am waiting now for tests to be assigned to the various labs which is being done now as I type. 

Went to Olive Garden and ate some cream soup with ice water for a little dinner after the dr. appt. It was excellent. 

joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I believe it is likely scary for you because this is one thing that is beyond your ability to fix. That is ok because when we dont know what/how to fix something, we go to those who can. Your doctor/s will fix this the best way they know how. We all can do the obscenity thingy if need be so I will say one for you too! haha :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I feel so quilty I have not responded to all of your posts and I have not a lot of excuse and I apologize.
> 
> I am sure with resolve I will be back on top of things and accountable to my buddies here at the tea party. You all and I mean all of you are such fine and generous people from all over and that means quite a lot to me. So thanks.
> 
> ...


Joe, we all have been absent from the Tea Party a time or two and that is ok. We all know what difficulties are going on in your life right now, so when we think of you, a prayer is said! Keep cool and I will raise a glass of ice water to you --> "cheers" :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - we would wonder what was wrong if you weren't whinning - it has to painful - i'm wondering why you had to wait so long to see the doctor - one would have thought they would want to fix in pronto. complain to us anytime - then we feel like we can vent when it is our turn to whine.

sam



Ceili said:


> you did LeslieAnne, thank you. I'm taking them anyway, cus i'm not in pain when I sleep. and to you all, i'm horrified at all my whining! nothing like being in pain AND bored. i'll let you all know what surgen says this afternoon. thank you all for your patience, understanding, and well wishes!
> 
> 
> LesleighAnne said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Morning from 'down under'- off to the Orthopaedic Specialist later today- It will be interesting to hear what they have to say- hoping to get a number of errands done, as the weather is supposed to be a little better! Outside it is 10C, which feels cold- but I get by many days without heating the house. Got my cowl finished when I was up earlier, thinking I will take my needles, and the same wool, to start a beanie for myself- the wind can be chill on the ears- or is it just I am getting older?
Wishing all a happy and hopefully pain free day!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceili, hoping you have good news from the surgeon, I know that sometimes they want to wait for the swelling to decrease before they do surgery (they waited on my arm 4 days) Hope that like me after the surgery was done the pain decreased quickly but was always a bit uncomfortable especially in the heat of summer! Like the others on here am keeping you in prayers... oh and rest assured I let out a huge yelp when they moved my arm for the xrays.. when they left the area I cursed like I never have before, LOL. Odd that my arm and wrist breaks hurt many times worse than the leg and ankles did. 
Take care!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

thanks, sam. surgeon has surgery on wed & fri, office hrs tues & thurs, and my daughter has to drive me, and today is only day that worked. that's okay, swelling had to go down a bit first, and i needed time to get over the trauma!

BTW, did any one see that our beloved Dee (stevieland) was mentioned on the newstitchaday website don't know if this will work, but i'll give it a shot. scroll down toward the bottom where he's showing member's projects.

http://newstitchaday.com/6-sock-patterns-for-warm-weather-projects-this-week-in-stitches/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=aa1eb43cf5-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&ut


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Great news from Cindi's doctor today.. the lump is just a goiter, no tumor, the meds she's been taking for the past 2 weeks has already decreased the size of it. So, now she WILL take the meds and get regular check ups, not going to scare us like this again!!! 
I did find out the medicine the doctor used in my knee and hip is the Hyaluronic Acid, has been used in the past for eye treatments but they discovered it has been very benificial to knee and joints as well. He also told me that my major problem is not my knee but my hip, seems that the Osteo has really done a job on it and though the knee does need replacing the hip is causing the pain in the calf and lower part of the leg. His nurse is checking ways to help get the expense of the surgery and so on covered or at least on a reasonable payment plan. The injections should buy me at least 6 months to a year, so that helps a great deal! 
Still no driving for at least another 2 weeks.. grrrrr... limited activites also.. so no fishing in the river yet.. or wading for that matter.. :-( Mom sees her Doc tomorrow.. we bought her a new wheel chair and she has my smaller walker, it will fit through the doorways easier. A friend put grab bars up on her bathtub area and also on mine.. really noticed a difference when I went to step over the side of the tub today.. so glad he did this!
Gotta go ice the leg down.. Take care.. stay cool or warm as the case may be.. prayers for all my TP friends!!!
Marianne


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

marianne, we were posting at the same time. i didn't wait for them to leave the room, just let 'er rip.

i already know i need the surgery. my only regret (well, not only) is that I was about to schedule my knee replacement, and now i'll have to put it off, again. should have done it 5 years ago. such is life

great news about cindi!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

okay. just got this and thought sort of apropos


A 6 year old and a 4 year old are raking the yard.

The 6 year old asks, "You know what? I think it's about time we started learning to cuss."The 4 year old nods his head in approval.

The 6 year old continues,"When we go in for breakfast, I'm gonna say something writh hell and you say something with ass."

The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.

When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, "Aw, hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios.

WHACK!

He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up,and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit,slapping his rear with every step.

His mom locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay there until I let you out!"

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and asks with a stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?"

"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios!"

PASS THIS ON ONLY IF YOU LAUGHED!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness,Celli, that is just too funny. At least you have not lost your sense of humor. Wishing you well. Edith M


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili, that was really funny! Glad you're able to rise above your pain. Good luck with the surgery.
Marianne, that's great news about Cindi, I know you were all really worried for a while. Hope you and your mum continue to improve too.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good wishes come your way for a successful and painless surgery. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - great news about cindi - am hoping the shot will last a year for you - somewhere there has to be money to help you with the hip expenses. let's all put our minds to it and see what we can come up with.

hope your mother is feeling better - the new wheelchair should help.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Great news from Cindi's doctor today.. the lump is just a goiter, no tumor, the meds she's been taking for the past 2 weeks has already decreased the size of it. So, now she WILL take the meds and get regular check ups, not going to scare us like this again!!!
> I did find out the medicine the doctor used in my knee and hip is the Hyaluronic Acid, has been used in the past for eye treatments but they discovered it has been very benificial to knee and joints as well. He also told me that my major problem is not my knee but my hip, seems that the Osteo has really done a job on it and though the knee does need replacing the hip is causing the pain in the calf and lower part of the leg. His nurse is checking ways to help get the expense of the surgery and so on covered or at least on a reasonable payment plan. The injections should buy me at least 6 months to a year, so that helps a great deal!
> Still no driving for at least another 2 weeks.. grrrrr... limited activites also.. so no fishing in the river yet.. or wading for that matter.. :-( Mom sees her Doc tomorrow.. we bought her a new wheel chair and she has my smaller walker, it will fit through the doorways easier. A friend put grab bars up on her bathtub area and also on mine.. really noticed a difference when I went to step over the side of the tub today.. so glad he did this!
> Gotta go ice the leg down.. Take care.. stay cool or warm as the case may be.. prayers for all my TP friends!!!
> Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - copied the joke to put in a blanket email to some friends of mine - they will love it.

sam



Ceili said:


> okay. just got this and thought sort of apropos
> 
> A 6 year old and a 4 year old are raking the yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Glad you are here and telling us. Nothing like sharing a good cup of tea and talking about what's going on, the good and the bad. Sharing lessens the load. Here for you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - great news about cindi - am hoping the shot will last a year for you - somewhere there has to be money to help you with the hip expenses. let's all put our minds to it and see what we can come up with.
> 
> hope your mother is feeling better - the new wheelchair should help.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about Cindi Marianne!!!!

Sam, yes, lets see if we can find anything out. Good idea :idea:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't read any tea party today but before I do, I want to mention how grateful I am not to be Katie Scarlett O'Hsra, who had to wear a chemise wadded up by a really tight corset, and then a bunch of hoop skirts and petticoats, and a dress made out of 50 yards of muslin or something. Forgot the pantaloons. No wonder they had tiny waists. It was just way too hot to eat.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: It sounds like you have found a winner. I hope he is able to guide you out of this quagmire. Changing your entire diet is so troublesome. It's good that you have knitting as a diversion while awaiting his opinions. My last GI doctor wanted to put me on mercapto6. I strongly refused and did not return. It is such a terrible drug. He based his findings on genetic markers. My came out 300% of normal values and scared him to death. I told him I had survived 20 years in spite of these markers and did not wish to assume the risk of that drug as it could have necessitated platelet transfusions which are against my personal religious beliefs. That was 10 years ago and I am still alive and kicking thanks to the naturopathic doctor.
> Best wishes for your recovery. Explore all avenues. Pm me if you would like some help from me. Marlark Marge.


Can you explain why your religious beliefs forbid blood transfusions? I know we aren't supposed to discuss religion but that's an interesting fact. You've written before about approaching health issues in a non-traditional way so I am interested. I could go look it up but it would perhaps mean more if told by one of my KP friends.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Whoop! Whoop! Whoop!

I've been a little absent. Happy birthday Flockie!

better late than never?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Helped my sis organized my mom's room today, and then lunch with friends. I came home and took a nap! Good day for the most part. I plan on watching baseball tonight. And maybe knit a little.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Whoop! Whoop! Whoop!
> 
> I've been a little absent. Happy birthday Flockie!
> 
> better late than never?


Thanks, Wannabear!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceili I was sitting at the bar in the kitchen and almost fell off my stool laughing. Tried to read this to my husband without laughing but couldn't do it. I thought he was going to bust a gut! How funny!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

back from surgeon. plates and tiny screws, tomorrow around 5:30 pm. just hope he's not too tired! should be able to be back at work on the 9th. not bad, eh? should be able to knit before then. yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili said:


> back from surgeon. plates and tiny screws, tomorrow around 5:30 pm. just hope he's not too tired! should be able to be back at work on the 9th. not bad, eh? should be able to knit before then. yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news, Ceili!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good news for Cindi and for such a quick recovery time for Ceili. It's amazing how quickly things can recover with the help available these days. And to be able to knit again so soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm back!!! Finally made it to Torrington. It was an adventure, I guess. lol... Got in about 10:30pm last night, got my internet hooked up a bit ago. DH and my Uncle took the truck and trailer to the drop off point in Cheyenne while my Stepmother and I went grocery shopping. 
Haircuts in the morning and off to find a shower rod to hang the curtain on, and some regular curtain rods. It's so nice to be home. 

Ceili, so glad it doesn't sound like the surgery will be too bad, and back to knitting, yay... :thumbup:

Well, I'm going to go back and start getting caught up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra glad you finally made it. You will be able to appreciate the adventure more now that it is over! Now though you have the fun job of emptying all those boxes. And wondering why on earth you ever botheres to pack that- and then thinking why didn't I pack something else!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yeah, I'm back!!! Finally made it to Torrington. It was an adventure, I guess. lol... Got in about 10:30pm last night, got my internet hooked up a bit ago. DH and my Uncle took the truck and trailer to the drop off point in Cheyenne while my Stepmother and I went grocery shopping.
> Haircuts in the morning and off to find a shower rod to hang the curtain on, and some regular curtain rods. It's so nice to be home.
> 
> Ceili, so glad it doesn't sound like the surgery will be too bad, and back to knitting, yay... :thumbup:
> ...


 Poledra65,

Glad to hear that you have safely arrived.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> back from surgeon. plates and tiny screws, tomorrow around 5:30 pm. just hope he's not too tired! should be able to be back at work on the 9th. not bad, eh? should be able to knit before then. yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow back to work that soon! Great News!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell me they are going to put you to sleep ceili to do this. sounds like you will be up and around real soon - that's great.

sam



Ceili said:


> back from surgeon. plates and tiny screws, tomorrow around 5:30 pm. just hope he's not too tired! should be able to be back at work on the 9th. not bad, eh? should be able to knit before then. yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah poledra - don't envy you unpacking. i love to pack - hate to uppack. real glad you are safely there.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yeah, I'm back!!! Finally made it to Torrington. It was an adventure, I guess. lol... Got in about 10:30pm last night, got my internet hooked up a bit ago. DH and my Uncle took the truck and trailer to the drop off point in Cheyenne while my Stepmother and I went grocery shopping.
> Haircuts in the morning and off to find a shower rod to hang the curtain on, and some regular curtain rods. It's so nice to be home.
> 
> Ceili, so glad it doesn't sound like the surgery will be too bad, and back to knitting, yay... :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, so glad that Cindi only has a goiter, not that that's not bad enough, but much better than it could have been.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poledra glad you finally made it. You will be able to appreciate the adventure more now that it is over! Now though you have the fun job of emptying all those boxes. And wondering why on earth you ever botheres to pack that- and then thinking why didn't I pack something else!


Lol...Thank you. I have most of the kitchen unpacked, the craft and holiday stuff are in the storage shed to be brought in as I get that far, not too much really to unpack, I really weeded a lot of stuff out. I have to go find the furniture that I want though, we are currently sitting on the floor. lol...
I have a kitchen table and chairs, just have to go clean them off and get them over here, they are currently at my stepmothers house, in the sunroom.  Grandmother had 2 tables with chairs, a love seat, 2 couches, 4 recliners, and a bunch of other stuff, unfortunately, other than the tables and chairs nothing is really worth keeping. Smelled really bad, and some other things so we tossed them into the dumpster. 
Well, I'm so glad to be back and I'll keep getting caught up, I'm going backwards. I'm off to bed for now though, long day. 
night all.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Poledra: So glad thatyour adventure has come to a conclusion it must have been great to put your foot down and know that the journey was finished. You can unpack one thing at a time until you are finished and take freq. breaks for knitting of course 10 Min to an hour sounds good. Ha Ha.
Ceili: I am glad that you have such and encouraging prognosis. 
Joe: Hang in there things will be better soon.
Marianne: Glad to hear encouraging news on the battlefront for you as well. You deserve it with a capitol D.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

sam. i didn't think to ask, but since I can't eat after midnight, I'm assuming so.



thewren said:


> tell me they are going to put you to sleep ceili to do this. sounds like you will be up and around real soon - that's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would certainly hope so.

sam



Ceili said:


> sam. i didn't think to ask, but since I can't eat after midnight, I'm assuming so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

You may have noticed I have been absent from proceedings lately, besides personal commitments, I have been considering my position with regard to Knitting Paradise as a whole. This is not a comment upon regular contributors to these pages, but to the site itself, I have repeatedly delayed leaving because there are so many good people here. This weekend Sam will be opening the Tea Party, I hope it can continue without my further involvement.

Whilst I do understand _Knitting Paradise_ to be a website based in the United States of America and therefore an American bias is to be expected, I feel unable to continue to subscribe to a forum where the primary intent of so many members is to impose their cultural hegemony with insults.

From endless strings of bewildering abbreviations that have be de-coded to demands that everything be expressed in American terminology, something rarely if ever reciprocated, conversing on this site is a challenge to outsiders. It is unbelievably tiring and time-consuming to carefully check and re-check every posting, I have lost track of the number of times I have had to repeat explanations of the same terms, sometimes to the same questioner who obviously didn't read the answer I gave a week or two earlier. This has gone beyond tiresome and has become an irksome chore. I have decided I no longer have either the time or energy to jump through a never-ending series of hoops, of ever-diminishing size, raised ever higher.

However it is the reaction to the little designs I post that has finally made me realise, outsiders are neither welcome nor valid. I posted them for anyone to download and use, I'm quite happy for my motifs of flowers, snowflakes, musical notes etc., to be applied to other items, my use of them on table accessories could be called a 'serving suggestion', similar to the photograph on a packet of frozen peas. From time to time, people lift my designs and sell them on ebay, one enterprising chancer even put twenty of them on CD-ROM; forcing ebay to withdraw items on which they will receive commission is a lengthy, tedious process. It has to be expected, it's normal for some to respond this way.

More annoying is the reaction to designs that incorporate national colours and emblems, my primary reason for leaving Knitting Paradise are the attitudes expressed. These designs are usually linked to international motorsports events, but sometimes national days, they are carefully designed to celebrate the host nation's identity, people and culture as well as a particular event, their aim is to both compliment and amuse.

Flags and national colours need to be treated with care and sensitivity, they symbolise a nation or region's history, identity and culture, as well as the hopes and aspirations of its citizens and their national pride. National colours are chosen for historic and cultural reasons, they are not crayons randomly pulled from a child's colouring-box, they have meaning.

Fortunately, there are vexillological rules and conventions, a set of guidelines for the treatment of national colours and devices. These conventions are fairly straight-forward and easily followed, with the exception of very few countries, they are generally accepted as reasonable, provided the intention is to celebrate. All of my designs are in a spirit of polycentricmulticulturalism and inclusivity; a couple may be slightly cheeky, but their aim is to amuse.

I have, until now, been fairly non-committal in my reactions, I have not wanted to become embroiled in any of the many unpleasant vituperative exchanges that grace this forum periodically. However, since I have decided to withdraw, I shall give few examples to illustrate and explain my concerns.

A napkin ring for British Race Day incorporating the upper hoist canton of the Union Flag of Great Britain drew the following response:

QUOTE
Since I love geometric graphics, this is another high up on my list and I love the idea of making wristbands...... I'm thinking that would be a great little gift for the volleyball girls in their team colors ---- hot pink an black tigery stripes, This design would be perfect.....
UNQUOTE

The essence of the _Cool Britannia_ design ethos is a playful take on the flag or sections thereof in celebration of its meaning and significance. This is different, it is hard to conceive of a more vicious and calculated insult, it contains every element required to cause maximum offence.

Next I tried the Flag of Europe, a symbol of peace and unity created for the Council of Europe, just ten after the Second World War had reduced much of Europe to ruins. This symbol produced the following response:

QUOTE
Now don't be shocked, Dave. I am making these in Burgungy and gold. They will go well in my dinning room that has Burgundy drapes with Gold color tie backs. Thanks for the pattern.
UNQUOTE

This writer felt the need to patronisingly instruct me how to react when she trampled a symbol for 800 million citizens in 47 countries underfoot, nothing could be more important than making sure it matches the drapes.

The next location-specific design featured the national colour of the Dutch people to celebrate an event this week, my introductory paragraph was most specific and and left no doubt as to the initial's meaning. With jaw-dropping swiftness this too was ignored and subverted.

Once could be dismissed as stupidity, ignorance or boorish insensitivity, but not three out three. It would stretch the gullibility of an imbecile to believe this to be anything other than systematic and calculated. I am unable to ascertain whether it is a collective expression of extremist prejudice, or aimed at me personally.

Under the circumstances, I have no option but to leave. Everybody managed perfectly well without me around before; view it as a return to _Business as Normal_.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I for one will miss your input on the Tea Party, I do understand the reason.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave, I have apologize to the nth degree for my statements.. I see no reason for you to leave as I have stated I am leaving the Tea Party, only reason I am here this morning is to say my goodbyes and well wishes. I am not leaving KP as a whole, I receive too much help on my learning to abandon the main resource for my "schooling". I stated the apology in the posts for the cozy and I make it known now that I am one that disrepected, but I NEVER intended to do so. I haven't made the cozy and have deleted it from my patterns to make list. I would NEVER by any word or deed do harm to any persons feelings or beliefs. I have enjoyed learning so much from your posts, the receipts and patterns have all brought many oohs and ahhs from friends and family. I am sitting with tears as I feel I am loosing a dear friend by a stupid act of impulse writing. For this I am humbly sorry. To all that are reading this, I am sorry if I caused any upheaval or if I have in anyway shown disrespect. 
Marianne


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave, I'm sorry, but I for one don't understand why you're taking umbrage where I can't see that it was intended. You might not have been happy about people changing your designs, but I doubt that they did it as a deliberate slight to you or any specific flag or country. I'm very sad that you see this as a reason to leave the site and I know that you will be greatly missed. I wish you would reconsider.

Marianne, please don't leave either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dave, I'm sorry, but I for one don't understand why you're taking umbrage where I can't see that it was intended. You might not have been happy about people changing your designs, but I doubt that they did it as a deliberate slight to you or any specific flag or country. I'm very sad that you see this as a reason to leave the site and I know that you will be greatly missed. I wish you would reconsider.
> 
> Marianne, please don't leave either.


And there I was worrying that maybe I had upset Dave somehow. I am so sad it has come to this. Surely we can rise above what has happened? I sincerely hope so. May I mention how much I have enjoyed Dave's learned input?!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

This truly makes me sad. I haven't been on here long but am very saddened to see Dave leave. I really think we don't understand and some people thought you would be complimented by their using their designs and had no idea they were insulting so many. I know nobody knew or they wouldn't have done it. So sorry. I'm sure we as Americans insult many out of our lack of understanding. Lesson learned the hard way.

Don't want Dave or Marianne to leave.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave, I sensed you were tired of doing this. Please find joy in your life and know you gave lots of joy to us while you did the Tea Party. You are cared about by so many. Loving thoughts to you and thank you so much for sharing with us in spite of our shortcomings.
Daralene


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I understand and respect your decision, Dave, and I'm sorry to see you leave. Please also know that should you ever decide to have another go here, I for one would welcome you back heartily, as I feel richer for having conversed with you and will miss your contributions. Blessings always.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, am saddened by what has occurred. I have felt that almost everyone on this site has been respectful and interested in other cultures. In fact, I feel that it has been geared more to other nations and not the US. I also feel that this is somewhat of a putdown to Americans. Many of us, I for one, came from England. Many have apologized for hurting others feelings by their ignorance, but it seems these apologies are not being accepted. As far as the posting and selling of Dave's or anyone else's creations, that is not acceptable. That in my opinion is stealing and I hope that that person is no longer on KP. I can understand how KP can take up a lot of time, and I would certainly encourage the limiting of participation when needed. I am not a malicious person and very acceptable of all people. I feel somewhat hurt that we cannot work this out so that everyone will be able to work together. I just don't understand how this came to this end. To me, apologies given, accepted, move on. That doesn't mean leave. I will miss those that chose to leave, and will welcome you back should you decide to return, but please don't leave angry. You are all loved and appreciated.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, How can I say how sorry I am that it has come to this? 
You, your wit and wisdoms have made this thread for me, and it has not been the same, lately, without your input. I wish, we had known earlier that you were at your breaking point so the situation would not be as irreversible as it seems now. 

You will be missed so much. I apologize for any slight or insult my American, impulsive and abbreviated speech has caused you. I know I've done it before and we have had to explain to each other what we have truly meant. It was always a learning experience for me and I will truly miss those. 

We ARE different and that has been the best part of this thread. I'm so sorry it has been so distressing to you, toward whom I feel such tenderness. 

I will miss you so much. Your note sounds so final, so I won't beg you to change your mind. It is even understandable as I would jump on anyone whom I felt disrespected my flag, and I too have wanted to suggest that you put annotations on some of your terms like, " see definition on date x, page x) It is understandable that you feel exhausted with us. 

Sam will get my full support as he opens the tea party, but it will not be the same. Another name might be considered such as the Iced tea party. After all the tea party is yours. That way if you would ever change your mind you could open your tea party as usual. 

This is so sad. dandylion/Sue


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, why are you leaving the Tea Party? I guess I have really missed something. I had no idea there were so many hurt feelings. We are all adults, people have apologized, and I think it is time to move on. This should be a fun site, not a hateful one.

I don't think we should change the name of the TP just because Dave is choosing to leave. We have all apologized to him and told him how much we love him and how we will miss him, but it shouldn't change things just because he is gone. I don't think he would want that. I know that I have apologized on the site several times and in a PM to Dave, but it doesn't seem to matter. That is hurtful to me, but there is nothing more that I can do. I still want this site to be successful. I for one am going to do my best to see that it will be.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Marianne, why are you leaving the Tea Party? I guess I have really missed something. I had no idea there were so many hurt feelings. We are all adults, people have apologized, and I think it is time to move on. This should be a fun site, not a hateful one.
> 
> I don't think we should change the name of the TP just because Dave is choosing to leave. We have all apologized to him and told him how much we love him and how we will miss him, but it shouldn't change things just because he is gone. I don't think he would want that. I know that I have apologized on the site several times and in a PM to Dave, but it doesn't seem to matter. That is hurtful to me, but there is nothing more that I can do. I still want this site to be successful. I for one am going to do my best to see that it will be.


Here, here!!

Tessa.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, why are you leaving the Tea Party? I guess I have really missed something. I had no idea there were so many hurt feelings. We are all adults, people have apologized, and I think it is time to move on. This should be a fun site, not a hateful one.
> ...


ERASE my impulse thought about the name. Never mind  Let's not even think about that anymore. there are too many other things to think about right ?  That's another example of how we American's throw out a thought without thinking it could take off with a life of it's own. Please don't give it another thought. Sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's almost 12:30 pm in northwest ohio - i have just gotten on the tea party. i have not read past marianne's message.

i too am upset that dave is leaving. if we all pull together we can still drink tea together and share our lives, hopes, dreams and tragadies knowing that we will support each other through thick and thin.

i am truly sorry for the way dave feels - i hope he realizes that none of us would intentionally hurt him. there are a lot of differences in location, thought, customs, terminology, etc, etc among all of us - and that is as it should be - we truly learn from each other - and understanding each other, enjoying our togetherness it what start global understanding and togetherness.

i'm going to stop here - i need some time to pull myself together and get ready for this evening. i have already gotten on my knees and begged to one person and i do it to all of you - don't leave - stay - help me - we can still have a glorious time. i mean do you want to miss out of the antics of hobo, give ceili loving healing thoughts - celebrate with marianne on the healing she is feeling. i'm ready to go - come with me - please.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion, I didn't even know who suggested it! I was also just giving a suggestion! I want this to be a fun site. I really feel like it should be about knitters from around the world gathering to discuss their works, ask questions, seek help, share, and be friends. I don't feel like we(Americans) are bad people, and I do think most of us appreciate different cultures. I don't think politics should enter into it at all. And by the way, I like to be impulsive myself! I think the start of today's tea party will be a fresh start.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you're the man! I agree with everything you said! And I too hope no one will leave!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm with you Sam. For moral support. 
I assumed you knew all about this and sorry you were shocked.

This must have been a volcano that has been simmering and just erupted. That makes it even more sad to me, but I'm with you. Sam. 
See you later. dandy/sue



thewren said:


> it's almost 12:30 pm in northwest ohio - i have just gotten on the tea party. i have not read past marianne's message.
> 
> i too am upset that dave is leaving. if we all pull together we can still drink tea together and share our lives, hopes, dreams and tragadies knowing that we will support each other through thick and thin.
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Right on, Pammie! Here's to a fresh start. dandy/sue



pammie1234 said:


> dandylion, I didn't even know who suggested it! I was also just giving a suggestion! I want this to be a fun site. I really feel like it should be about knitters from around the world gathering to discuss their works, ask questions, seek help, share, and be friends. I don't feel like we(Americans) are bad people, and I do think most of us appreciate different cultures. I don't think politics should enter into it at all. And by the way, I like to be impulsive myself! I think the start of today's tea party will be a fresh start.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's almost 12:30 pm in northwest ohio - i have just gotten on the tea party. i have not read past marianne's message.
> 
> i too am upset that dave is leaving. if we all pull together we can still drink tea together and share our lives, hopes, dreams and tragadies knowing that we will support each other through thick and thin.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's almost 12:30 pm in northwest ohio - i have just gotten on the tea party. i have not read past marianne's message.
> 
> i too am upset that dave is leaving. if we all pull together we can still drink tea together and share our lives, hopes, dreams and tragadies knowing that we will support each other through thick and thin.
> 
> ...


Rock on Sam! The TP is a group of like minded individuals, with the emphasis on the plural.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, if you're still reading our TP posts, I think you're being unusually hard on certain American individuals.

When you posted the most recent tea cozy pattern, there was absolutely no mention of the significance of the color orange or the flag of The Netherlands. I doubt if many Americans know offhand the colors of many of the flags of European countries. That doesn't mean we're ignorant! And, besides, according to one post, the Dutch flag is red, white, and blue, not orange!!

I, for one, think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill, and that's all I'm going to say on the subject.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I consider you and everyone else a friend and all of you always have my support as we come together on common ground. I do understand where Dave is coming from (I once went about five weeks without posting here as a result of some "stuff" )...sadly, I do think too many people speak/act before they think, especially if they think they are "anonymous" (I was just talking to DD about this yesterday, as I needed to vent about some remarks that a thoughtless person recently made to me--and before you worry, NO, it was not anyone on this thread! Rest assured that I would talk it over with you privately if that were ever the case, and I hope that others would extend that courtesy to me as well).

But I've always come back...where else would I get my weekend chatter-about-knitting-and-whatnot fix? Bub's surely not going to have a conversation about purling in the Portuguese style or the best way to make peanut butter cookies! :mrgreen: 

Seriously, I believe at its core that this is a good group and that we can keep it that way. I try very hard to think before I speak, offer help if I can, and steer away from those who just seem to want a fight or to be dishonest. I completely agree with Dave that time and energy is better spent elsewhere when those people cross my path, but I still won't suffer a bully or tolerate a thief--no one should. Frankly, I'm appalled that anyone would direct hateful comments toward someone just because of culture or country (though I must say I have been shocked by the things people *will* say in pms at times, which makes me realize we don't know the whole story with Dave, if things were said in private)...even so, I really can't wrap my head around that one, as I have always been grateful for the new knowledge I've gained here and I love talking to knitting folks all over the world--where else could I meet them and learn about those far places?!), and I hope we continue for a long time.

All right, I've said my piece. Thanks.

*climbs off soapbox now and goes back to her knitting*


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am a very non-controversial person. I am always careful that I don't hurt anyone's feelings, and at the same time I do not often stand up for myself. I have been on this forum for over a year, and I have felt that there have been comments made about my country, USA, as much if not more than any other country. However, I just chose to ignore it. But with all of this being said about how bad Americans are and how disrespectful of other countries flags, colors, etc. are, I am hurt and feeling defensive. To me, the comments about the orange of the egg cosy were very innocent, and like Doris said, too much is being made about this. I have apologized to Dave, and yet, I have not heard back from him. This is very hurtful to me because I thought that we were "friends." I am not going to "take my toys and go home" because I enjoy this forum. But I do think that we are letting this really bring us down. At this point, I think that some of us deserve an apology from Dave. He has hurt some of us as much as he thinks we have hurt him. We have encouraged him, bragged about his creations, knowledge, receipts, parenting, skills, and on and on. I think he should feel very honored and loved. But the color orange has changed this, and I am truly surprised that he doesn't feel the same way about us enough to forgive and forget, and move on. Now it is time for me to get off my soapbox and get some things done. I will not be on again until the new tea party starts later today. I am putting all of this behind me. If the talk continues, I will stay away until it has been hashed and rehashed and finally over. Until then, I love and appreciate ALL of you, no matter where you are. I think it is time to act like adults.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to have to get busy too. I'm invited to a baby shower on the eighth and I haven't even chosen the gift or gifts I want to make. 

Like so many of us, I have so many patterns downloaded and tagged that it will be hard to narrow it down, but I've got to get to it. 

My great-grand-niece is in another play this evening and I'm dog sitting with my sis-in-law's tiny dog (some little purse dog) breed starting Sat. morning at 7am. He is a yapper and she wants me to cure him of that and I don't know how Ms. Izzy and he will get along, so I'm not up to dealing with any more of this turmoil either.  

I, too, will go for now, and look forward to talking to all of you later. Love all Y'all. dandy/sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'm going to have to get busy too. I'm invited to a baby shower on the eighth and I haven't even chosen the gift or gifts I want to make.
> 
> Like so many of us, I have so many patterns downloaded and tagged that it will be hard to narrow it down, but I've got to get to it.
> 
> ...


We love you, too, dandy/sue! :thumbup:

Re a baby shower gift, if you're in a hurry, have you tried the afghan that is like a dishcloth (only bigger). It works up fast, is stretchy, and looks nice in variegated baby colors. As if you need suggestions!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Doris, I didn't get far away as you can see. 

It occurred to me that I would be interested to hearing what all of you Americans would be cooking/buying/serving/ or just eating over the July 4th holiday? 
I'm going to be watching the Wimbledon tennis finals and knitting, but I don't have any plans for a cook out or anything. I'll probably just be having hot dogs or hamburgers and chips next week.

See all y'all later. dandy/sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to get busy too. I'm invited to a baby shower on the eighth and I haven't even chosen the gift or gifts I want to make.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Dave, I'll miss you. I don't post very often but have read the Tea Party avidly from its beginning and do appreciate all of your efforts to keep the party enjoyable and informative. Thank you.

KatyNora


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It occurred to me that I would be interested to hearing what all of you Americans would be cooking/buying/serving/ or just eating over the July 4th holiday?
> I'm going to be watching the Wimbledon tennis finals and knitting, but I don't have any plans for a cook out or anything. I'll probably just be having hot dogs or hamburgers and chips next week.
> 
> See all y'all later. dandy/sue


Well, Bub's working (what happens when you are a tourist place!), so I'll likely just fix burgers and potato salad or something like that. We don't do a lot for the 4th.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Doris, I didn't get far away as you can see.
> 
> It occurred to me that I would be interested to hearing what all of you Americans would be cooking/buying/serving/ or just eating over the July 4th holiday?
> I'm going to be watching the Wimbledon tennis finals and knitting, but I don't have any plans for a cook out or anything. I'll probably just be having hot dogs or hamburgers and chips next week.
> ...


No big plans in our house, Sue. In the old days, we'd go over to the Mall in DC and watch the fireworks. One year, we even stood on a balcony on one of the Federal buildings to watch thanks to DH and his influence. But nowadays, due to 9/11, no one is allowed to bring coolers, etc., and it can get mighty hot without drinks. You have to stake out a spot early in the day. Fort Belvoir, where we do our commissary shopping, is having a Freedom Fest, with music, food, etc., etc., then fireworks after dark. We may go there if this new heat wave is over by then. But foodwise, I haven't planned that far ahead. I have hot dogs in the freezer and will probably whip up some kind of macaroni salad and cole slaw to go with them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dear Dave, I am heartily sorry for my thoughtless remarks, I knew I had overstepped the bounds when I read your explanstion for the Euro Flag and was shocked at my insensitivity. I apologise again and am distraught that I am the cause for your distress. You have been nothing but gracious. Humbly, Edith M


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am a very non-controversial person. I am always careful that I don't hurt anyone's feelings, and at the same time I do not often stand up for myself. I have been on this forum for over a year, and I have felt that there have been comments made about my country, USA, as much if not more than any other country. However, I just chose to ignore it. But with all of this being said about how bad Americans are and how disrespectful of other countries flags, colors, etc. are, I am hurt and feeling defensive. To me, the comments about the orange of the egg cosy were very innocent, and like Doris said, too much is being made about this. I have apologized to Dave, and yet, I have not heard back from him. This is very hurtful to me because I thought that we were "friends." I am not going to "take my toys and go home" because I enjoy this forum. But I do think that we are letting this really bring us down. At this point, I think that some of us deserve an apology from Dave. He has hurt some of us as much as he thinks we have hurt him. We have encouraged him, bragged about his creations, knowledge, receipts, parenting, skills, and on and on. I think he should feel very honored and loved. But the color orange has changed this, and I am truly surprised that he doesn't feel the same way about us enough to forgive and forget, and move on. Now it is time for me to get off my soapbox and get some things done. I will not be on again until the new tea party starts later today. I am putting all of this behind me. If the talk continues, I will stay away until it has been hashed and rehashed and finally over. Until then, I love and appreciate ALL of you, no matter where you are. I think it is time to act like adults.


 I couldn't agree more!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dear wonderful forgiving friends, I thank you for the words of peace and for continuing the Tea Party. I think of this group and this is EVERYONE that has EVER posted as my friend, I do not believe I have ever had a disagreement with anyone. My family has seen me as a blubbering fool today, when I let C read what got it started she popped me on the back of the head and said let it go, this group means too much to you.. I stayed away all day, signed on a bit ago and have had a lot of my friends ask me to stay. So, I will be here, may be on my best "P" and "Q's" for quite awhile though ;-) Seriously I have felt all day like I had lost my best friends and it has not been a good feeling at all. If anyone has any negative about me please keep it in a PM I will respect and listen, just do not want this drug out any further. I feel I did all that I could to make amends, is not up to me to beg forgiveness any further. 
Take care and many prayers are with all.. 
Marianne


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,
I don't know if you will see this or not but want you to know how much I will miss you. You are the one that created the Tea Party. I know I don't post too many replies on TP but I read them all and am in agreement with alot of posts so I feel I don't need to repeat the same thoughts so I just stay quiet. I agree with you in many ways we are very much alike. I WILL MISS YOU DAVE!!!!
Sandy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I thank you Dave for putting up with us, for sharing our joys and sorrows and for the sharing of yourself. I think that we should all look at the continuing of the Tea Party as a new beginning and a new chapter in our lives. We are all human and humans are ever adapting to the new things coming along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had quite a storm a little while ago. the temp dropped thirty degrees. my granddaughter alexis is "poolboy" for a friend of ours - cleaned her pool this morning - is back cleaning it again. will be anxious to here what was wrong.

this weeks tea party is at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92001-1.html

please join me.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> You may have noticed I have been absent from proceedings lately, besides personal commitments, I have been considering my position with regard to Knitting Paradise as a whole. This is not a comment upon regular contributors to these pages, but to the site itself, I have repeatedly delayed leaving because there are so many good people here. This weekend Sam will be opening the Tea Party, I hope it can continue without my further involvement.
> 
> Whilst I do understand _Knitting Paradise_ to be a website based in the United States of America and therefore an American bias is to be expected, I feel unable to continue to subscribe to a forum where the primary intent of so many members is to impose their cultural hegemony with insults.
> 
> ...


Dave Sorry that it has come to this. But I can understand why. But mate, remember I am here for you. Just feel free to call. Enjoy yourself doing whatever and all the best for the future. Pug


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I slept on this last night to try and avoid replying on the surr of the moment. Not sure that they gained much. 
Without a doubt taking someone elses work and selling it is wrong- both morally and legally- and shuld not under any circumstances. But otherwise I couldn't see anything greatly upsettling. 
Dave if you are responding at all I would really love to know why changing the colours is any worse than changing a flag. Although I used your Azerbaijan cosy to make a hat I was a bit bothered doing it because of the change to a flag, While if I had done it in totally different colours it wouldn't have bothered me as it was no longer representing a flag. Clearly we are on different wave lengths here and I am in no way American. A clear answer without the emotion would maybe help many understand where you are coming from.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Dave 

I understand your decission. You repeatedly asked for a peaceful Tea Party and those attending did not listen. It is shown in some of the responses since you posted you are leaving. Negative and atacking is how I read them. I am sad you are going because as an Australian who has not travelled much I felt I was learning more and more about Britain. I will miss you and I wish you only happiness today and every day to come.

Because of the response from a few I will also be leaving the party.

Everybody please learn life is good and not a fight.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I think my imput here is not necessarily needed since my schedule makes it that I am not able to participate in the tea party on a regular basis. I just wanted to say I am saddened by the decision to leave. I have always enjoyed your patterns and recipes. I truly love seeing the differences in words, expressions, etc that makes the UK and the US different. I guess it's my English, Dutch and Welsh blood that draws me to anything from that part of the world. That said, I can understand your choosing to leave, as one wants and deserves to be respected as well as their work. Americans expect the flag of the United States to be respected and we should do the same for the flags and heritage of other nations. Thank you so much for your hard work, time and energy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have glasses budasha - with bifocals - i have no excuse - just missed the handle and spout. it looked like a hat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Just kidding, Joe :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, I haven't been on the tea party for a couple of days and only today learned that you're leaving us. I am so sorry to hear this. I've so enjoyed reading your posts and learning from you. I will miss this very much. Most of us have a tendency to open mouth and put foot in and immediately regret our actions. I'm sure that no one meant to be disrespectful. I'll miss seeing your cosys and your varied receipts. Take care and we hope to see you back again.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

You will be missed at KP Dave. I have enjoyed your posts many times, and admire your designs. Many people living here in the U.S. have never been out of this country. So sorry you were offended.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi TPers, I have to say, I was shocked that Dave is leaving. I read his message and understand his point of view. I am sorry that his feelings are hurt and that he is upset. People have apologized, and I apologize if I've said anything to offend you Dave. I have always enjoyed the history lessons and pictures and receipts and the egg cozies and napkin rings especially, maybe because they brought back happy memories of my childhood. By the way, eventhough the Dutch flag is red, white and blue, orange is the color of our royal family, because of their name. Every time there is an important event everyone wears orange to show our pride especially for sporting events and when the Dutch team wins people go crazy and decorate the towns with orange streamers and banners. Anyway, I hope we can still have a nice "Tea party" and enjoy each others company and learn from each other. I will miss you Dave and thank you Sam for jumping in and taking over on short notice maybe.

Now I'm going on to the new Tea party, see you there I hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the English kings was William of Orange, married to one of our Queens. For some reason I can't remember he was king in his own right so while MAry was alive England had two reigning monarchs. All other spouses have been consorts and not king or queen in their own right. So although Kate will be called Queen she will not be a ruling monarch. And the husbands don't even get the title king. 
Just did some quick research. HIs mother was daughter of Charles l of England and thus sister to Charles ll and James ll of England and so William had a reasonable claim to the English throne. He married Mary one of James lls two daughters and with the support of many English later invaded England and they jointly claimed the throne of England. This is actually an example of Daves comment that the monarch reigns only at the behest of the people. Most people no longer wanted the reigning king and certaintly not his infant son (by this stage James had almost certainly joined the Roman Catholic church and his son was being bought up Catholic). Even today this creates problems as the monarch is head of the Church of England. So they called in the next in line (Mary, Williams wife but William I believe refused to help if he couldn't reign in his own right).

Anyway where I was starting from was to say is this still the same Royal Family redriet60? Can't be direct descendents as William was an only child and had no children- Mary's sister reigned after William died in England because him and Mary had no children.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Darowil, you really did your research, I'm really not sure how it's all related, I would have to research that. It sure is interesting I think. All I know right now is that there was a Queen Wilhelmina and then her daughter, Queen Juliana and now her daughter Queen Beatrix. Their husbands never got the title of king they got the title of prince. As a child I was never very interested in history (I regret not paying more attention in school) I wish I could answer your question. Anyway, I think William must have had a sister or brother in Holland because they still have the same name, I have to find out how it all fits together. I'll let you know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This is going back centuries. Queen Elizabeth l died in 1601, then James1, then the brothers Charles and James and it was this James who was kicked out by William of Orange. Don't know the rest of the dates- I don't normally remember them but for some reason this one sticks in my mind. So I guess heading to late 1600s. How was that for a guess- 1689. Wikipedia to the rescue for the date (that and my memory were the source for my previous posting). I enjoy history and have learnt a lot from well researched historical fiction.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am enjoying this history lesson, I had no idea that there was a House of Orange! My DM's family history is Dutch, I've heard the term "Black Dutch" in reference to the name also, Ringo... she had a distance cousin contact her years ago trying to put together a family history.. but she lost all contact information on him. 
My father's family was traced back and I have some pages on that, even our family crest and tartan, that one relative was able to locate when traveling.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is going back centuries. Queen Elizabeth l died in 1601, then James1, then the brothers Charles and James and it was this James who was kicked out by William of Orange. Don't know the rest of the dates- I don't normally remember them but for some reason this one sticks in my mind. So I guess heading to late 1600s. How was that for a guess- 1689. Wikipedia to the rescue for the date (that and my memory were the source for my previous posting). I enjoy history and have learnt a lot from well researched historical fiction.


I think William of Orange is the William of the College of William and Mary, founded 1693.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mms, you might be right . I got on Google and tried to figure out the whole story but there are so many Williams that I got totally confused to how they were all related. Darowil was right about the the William of Orange taking over England and appearantly Scotland and Ireland too. There was another, William III of Orange who had children and carried on the House of Orange-Nassau. I give up, I bet Dave could figure it out.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've seen Dave do this before. Someone says something very innocently and Dave freaks out and gets a war going.Then he stays off the thread letting everyone else fight his battles. The lady said she was sorry but he refuses to accept it. I hope this is the last time that he starts this type of trouble. We are here to knit and enjoy each other's company and thier wonderful projects. NOT FIGHT!
Peace and love!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sure it was all a big misunderstanding, noone tried to intentionally hurt someone's feelings. It sounds to me that we all enjoy our little international knitting circle, so let's move onto TP June 29 and support Sam, and have a good time. I for one am done with this week.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!! I'm with you, a fine bunch of gals who just want to share the fun of our craft.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Mms, you might be right . I got on Google and tried to figure out the whole story but there are so many Williams that I got totally confused to how they were all related. Darowil was right about the the William of Orange taking over England and appearantly Scotland and Ireland too. There was another, William III of Orange who had children and carried on the House of Orange-Nassau. I give up, I bet Dave could figure it out.


By this time the thrones of England and Scotland shared a monarch. James l of England had been the king of Scotland virtually all his life. After Elizabeth l died the next in line to the throne was James Vll of Scotland and so he became king of England as well. Sometime earlier the English had moved into Ireland and took over the country and so Englands king was automatically king of Ireland (and also of Wales). The difference between these areas and Scotland is that Scotland was independent but the others where seen as a part of England. Sometime later the United Kingdom was formed- and that I know nothing about. Don't even know if all of Ireland was orginally included or only Northern Ireland.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy Cow! Dave I am so sorry that you have been getting such negative vibes from this list. I thought you were the list server/leader and truly do respect that you are in "Great" Britain! Paternal grandmother was from England and I have always thought of myself as an extension of her and her English culture. If I mention the Greek culture it is because my husbands is Greek and in the Greek culture the children are what their father is. I am very secure in who and what I am so I celebrate what everyone is. I don't want to go all religious on you but from my viewpoint we are all God's children. In that vein, if I have somehow offended you by being ethnocentric, please accept my humblest apologies. The things I say are meant as a revelation of who and what I am as a person, they are not meant to say that I am better than anyone else.

That is the one thing I think I appreciate most about KP. Remember the song, "I Am I Cried"? I thought of KP as the one place I could be who I am. I wear a lot of hats; a lot of hats! I love KP for the cheerful people, the recipes and the knitting. And, I pray for those in trouble. KP reminds me what a small world we actually live in. I see how much more in common we have than what we do not have. 

Have to run and get granddau from School! Just remember, opinions are like backsides. Everyone has one. Again, if I was one of those who made you unhappy, please forgive!!!!
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn, Neil Diamond's song "I Am I Cried" was a real heartbreaking song that I loved. At a low point in my life, his song summed it all up for me. We all try to find our self and where we fit into this world. I think we all fit very nicely into the Tea Party!!


----------

